# British General Election Results



## Eloy

The first result is from *Newcastle Upon Tyne Central* and the seat goes to *Labour* which represents a swing to Labour of 2% from the Conservatives.

This constituency has a university and graduates are giving support to *Labour*.

*Houghton and Sunderland South*: *Labour* win!

This gives *Labour* the first two seats.


----------



## Toro

But the Conservatives are making gains in those seats.


----------



## Eloy

Toro said:


> But the Conservatives are making gains in those seats.


According to exit polls, Conservatives are expected to lose their majority in parliament, Toro.


----------



## Toro

BBC exit polls are predicting a hung Parliament.


----------



## Toro

Eloy said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the Conservatives are making gains in those seats.
> 
> 
> 
> According to exit polls, Conservatives are expected to lose their majority in parliament, Toro.
Click to expand...


Yup.  But in the first two seats, the Tories are outperforming the exit polls. 

Still a long way to go, though.


----------



## Eloy

Toro said:


> BBC exit polls are predicting a hung Parliament.


Yes, that could be right.


----------



## Eloy

Toro said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the Conservatives are making gains in those seats.
> 
> 
> 
> According to exit polls, Conservatives are expected to lose their majority in parliament, Toro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  But in the first two seats, the Tories are outperforming the exit polls.
> 
> Still a long way to go, though.
Click to expand...

The Tories are picking-up the anti-Europe Ukip vote.


----------



## Toro

I wonder if this will affect Brexit?


----------



## Eloy

Toro said:


> I wonder if this will affect Brexit?


It is doubtful that this will affect Brexit because Labour are not vocal about staying in the European Union single market.


----------



## Toro

May will be under pressure, even if she pulls this off.


----------



## June 7 2017

No matter what happens, there will be more Beatles recordings remastered for the masses.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Toro said:


> May will be under pressure, even if she pulls this off.


She has totally fucked it up. She had a 20 point lead and screwed it up. Cynicism gets its reward.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toro said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the Conservatives are making gains in those seats.
> 
> 
> 
> According to exit polls, Conservatives are expected to lose their majority in parliament, Toro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  But in the first two seats, the Tories are outperforming the exit polls.
> 
> Still a long way to go, though.
Click to expand...


You are correct Toro and the Exit Poll is wrong, just like the Exit Poll was wrong about the Brexit vote.

The Exit Poll for example in the Newcastle vote said it was going to be a 7% swing to Labour, but the actual vote shows a 2% swing to Labour, so a - 5% difference from the Exit Poll was saying.

Based on those first two results the swing to Labour is substantially lower than the Exit Poll is saying and also the Conservative vote is up in those two seats from the 2015 vote, especially in that Sunderland vote and also the good news for the Conservatives is that the UKIP vote has nearly collapsed in both those seats.

If further vote counts in safe Labour seat are similar a 2%-3% swing and a better percentage of the vote up from 2015 to the Conservatives and the UKIP vote substantially down then the Conservatives could well have an overall majority of 20-30 seats.

The Exit Poll Projection of Conservatives on 314 is wrong, the worst case scenario is that Theresa May might be short of an overall majority but she can count on the DUP, they don't need the 326 seats that people think, this is because Sinn Fein are certain to keep their 3 seats but they don't take their seats in their Parliament because they won't swear allegiance to the British Queen so they cannot be seated and therefore cannot vote in Parliament.

Also I just heard on the BBC some strange projections for Conservative gains in Wales and Scotland the latter at the expense of the Scottish Nationalist Party.


----------



## Eloy

May will find resistance to several aspects of European Union treaties, such as pulling out of the European Court and human rights protections.
The country are not behind her.


----------



## MarathonMike

I'm for whoever kicks the London Mayor out of office.


----------



## Eloy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the Conservatives are making gains in those seats.
> 
> 
> 
> According to exit polls, Conservatives are expected to lose their majority in parliament, Toro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  But in the first two seats, the Tories are outperforming the exit polls.
> 
> Still a long way to go, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct Toro and the Exit Poll is wrong, just like the Exit Poll was wrong about the Brexit vote.
> 
> Based on those first two results the swing to Labour is substantially lower than the Exit Poll is saying and also the Conservative vote is up in those two seats from the 2015 vote, especially in that Sunderland vote and also the good news for the Conservatives is that the UKIP vote has nearly collapsed in both those seats.
> 
> If further vote counts in safe Labour seat are similar a 2%-3% swing and a better percentage of the vote up from 2015 to the Conservatives and the UKIP vote substantially down then the Conservatives could well have an overall majority of 20-30 seats.
> 
> The Exit Poll Projection of Conservatives on 314 is wrong, the worst case scenario is that Theresa May might be short of an overall majority but she can count on the DUP, they don't need the 326 seats that people think, this is because Sinn Fein are certain to keep their 3 seats but they don't take their seats in their Parliament because they won't swear allegiance to the British Queen so they cannot be seated and therefore cannot vote in Parliament.
Click to expand...

May cannot count on the SDLP.


----------



## Eloy

MarathonMike said:


> I'm for whoever kicks the London Mayor out of office.


The *Labour* mayor of London is very popular.


----------



## Eloy

*Labour* holds *Sunderland*.

*Labour* has *3* seats and none of the other parties have any.


----------



## Toro

Conservatives do better than expected in Sunderland Central.

UKIP collapsing.


----------



## Toro

I think the Tories will win a narrow majority.


----------



## Eloy

Toro said:


> I think the Tories will win a narrow majority.


It is too early to say.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Eloy said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the Conservatives are making gains in those seats.
> 
> 
> 
> According to exit polls, Conservatives are expected to lose their majority in parliament, Toro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  But in the first two seats, the Tories are outperforming the exit polls.
> 
> Still a long way to go, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Tories are picking-up the anti-Europe Ukip vote.
Click to expand...


Yes that's why the Conservatives will be happy at the first two results because the UKIP vote has all but collapsed, the Conservatives will hope that is repeated across most of England and Wales, I don't UKIP ever were in Scotland I'd have to read up on that.

Sunderland Central vote has just been declared, the pattern is continuing, a good vote for the Conservatives, collapse of UKIP.

Conservatives up 10% since 2015 in that Sunderland Central vote, UKIP vote is 14% down and the swing to Labour is a low 2.3% again the Exit Poll was saying a 7% swing to Labour.

The Newcastle vote was a 2.1% swing from Labour to the Conservatives, even though Labour won that seat a safe seat, it's the swing that is the most important part you pay attention to, the swing percentage is what says the Exit Poll is totally wrong.


----------



## Eloy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the Conservatives are making gains in those seats.
> 
> 
> 
> According to exit polls, Conservatives are expected to lose their majority in parliament, Toro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  But in the first two seats, the Tories are outperforming the exit polls.
> 
> Still a long way to go, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Tories are picking-up the anti-Europe Ukip vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that's why the Conservatives will be happy at the first two results because the UKIP vote has all but collapsed, the Conservatives will hope that is repeated across most of England and Wales, I don't UKIP ever were in Scotland I'd have to read up on that.
> 
> Sunderland Central vote has just been declared, the pattern is continuing, a good vote for the Conservatives, collapse of UKIP.
> 
> Conservatives up 10% since 2015 in that Sunderland Central vote, UKIP vote is 14% down and the swing to Labour is a low 2.3% again the Exit Poll was saying a 7% swing to Labour.
> 
> The Newcastle vote was a 2.1% swing from Labour to the Conservatives, even though Labour won that seat a safe seat, it's the swing that is the most important part you pay attention to, the swing percentage is what says the Exit Poll is totally wrong.
Click to expand...

Few Conservatives would share your confidence tonight.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toro said:


> I think the Tories will win a narrow majority.



Yes they will, they could also boost the narrow majority by on key votes in the Parliament having the DUP vote with the Government.


----------



## Eloy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Tories will win a narrow majority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they will, they could also boost the narrow majority by on key votes in the Parliament having the DUP vote with the Government.
Click to expand...

The SDLP would cancel DUP votes.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Eloy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the Conservatives are making gains in those seats.
> 
> 
> 
> According to exit polls, Conservatives are expected to lose their majority in parliament, Toro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  But in the first two seats, the Tories are outperforming the exit polls.
> 
> Still a long way to go, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Tories are picking-up the anti-Europe Ukip vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that's why the Conservatives will be happy at the first two results because the UKIP vote has all but collapsed, the Conservatives will hope that is repeated across most of England and Wales, I don't UKIP ever were in Scotland I'd have to read up on that.
> 
> Sunderland Central vote has just been declared, the pattern is continuing, a good vote for the Conservatives, collapse of UKIP.
> 
> Conservatives up 10% since 2015 in that Sunderland Central vote, UKIP vote is 14% down and the swing to Labour is a low 2.3% again the Exit Poll was saying a 7% swing to Labour.
> 
> The Newcastle vote was a 2.1% swing from Labour to the Conservatives, even though Labour won that seat a safe seat, it's the swing that is the most important part you pay attention to, the swing percentage is what says the Exit Poll is totally wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Few Conservatives would share your confidence tonight.
Click to expand...


You'd be wrong, Conservative Central Office is feeling a lot happier already based on the swing percentages so far.


----------



## Eloy

*Labour* hold *Newcastle Upon Tyne*.
*Conservatives* hold *Swindon North*.

The swing in *Swindon* is benefiting *Labour* in this Tory seat.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Eloy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Tories will win a narrow majority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they will, they could also boost the narrow majority by on key votes in the Parliament having the DUP vote with the Government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The SDLP would cancel DUP votes.
Click to expand...


No they wouldn't, if the Conservatives getting a narrow majority + DUP votes then ALL Opposition parties cannot outvote the Government.

EG. Out of 100, if you have 55 and everyone else added up has 45, then the 45 cannot outvote the 55.

Simple mathematics.


----------



## Toro

Labor does better in Swindon.


----------



## Eloy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Tories will win a narrow majority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they will, they could also boost the narrow majority by on key votes in the Parliament having the DUP vote with the Government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The SDLP would cancel DUP votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they wouldn't, if the Conservatives getting a narrow majority + DUP votes then ALL Opposition parties cannot outvote the Government.
> 
> EG. Out of 100, if you have 55 and everyone else added up has 45, then the 45 cannot outvote the 55.
> 
> Simple mathematics.
Click to expand...

May God help the Tories if they have to count on the Ulster Protestants to keep them functioning in government.


----------



## Toro

The £ is down 1.5 cents.


----------



## montelatici

That Lucy is so entertaining.  Reminds me of the Black Knight in Monty Python.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Eloy said:


> *Labour* hold *Newcastle Upon Tyne*.
> *Conservatives* hold *Swindon North*.
> 
> The swing in *Swindon* is benefiting *Labour* in this Tory seat.



The Socialists are not going to win.


----------



## Eloy

Toro said:


> Labor does better in Swindon.


*Labour* *5
Conservatives* *1*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

montelatici said:


> That Lucy is so entertaining.  Reminds me of the Black Knight in Monty Python.



Not as entertaining as you.


----------



## montelatici

Just in, the Torygraph gives up. I find this hilarious. 

*"Conservative Party results live: Theresa May 'will not secure a Tory majority'*
Conservative Party results live: Theresa May 'will not secure a Tory majority'


----------



## Tommy Tainant

May will be lucky to be in a job by tomorrow night.

Election 2017: Reaction as exit poll forecasts Conservative largest party


----------



## Eloy

Toro said:


> The £ is down 1.5 cents.


Market and currency speculators prefer the Tories.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toro said:


> The £ is down 1.5 cents.



They like clear cut situations, if there's any uncertainty they have a mini freak out.


----------



## montelatici

Lucy Hamilton said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Lucy is so entertaining.  Reminds me of the Black Knight in Monty Python.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as entertaining as you.
Click to expand...


Watching you wriggle and dance as the Tories lose their majority is very entertaining.


----------



## Eloy

Tommy Tainant said:


> May will be lucky to be in a job by tomorrow night.
> 
> Election 2017: Reaction as exit poll forecasts Conservative largest party


The Tories are good and giving their Leaders the boot.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

The proddy will back May in return for something they value. They always do. They are the Ulster tories.
Farron is saying no deal with anyone. Not sure why he is saying that at this stage.

The least we should expect is that Labour,SNP. Plaid, Green and the Libs can hold together to block tory policies.

She expected a majority of 80 to a 100 and the scale of this disaster for the tories cant be computed.

I am fucking loving it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

montelatici said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Lucy is so entertaining.  Reminds me of the Black Knight in Monty Python.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as entertaining as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching you wriggle and dance as the Tories lose their majority is very entertaining.
Click to expand...


The Socialists are not going to win.

Washington and Sunderland West, safe Labour seat, Conservatives up 10% since 2015, UKIP down 13% since 2015, the swing from Labour to the Conservatives is 2.1%.

I've forgotten how many seats have been called, but all but one the swing is way out of sync with the Exit Polls.

Crazy Socialist woman ???? Thornberry on the BBC saying that Jeremy Corbyn can form a Government, lol.


----------



## Eloy

*Newcastle Upon Tyne North* goes to* Labour*.
*Labour* 6
*Conservatives* 1


----------



## Tommy Tainant

One thing that hasnt been mentioned is the total eclipse of the neo nazis. Ukip,Bnp and the others are now a footnote in history.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Eloy said:


> *Newcastle Upon Tyne North* goes to* Labour*.
> *Labour* 6
> *Conservatives* 1



The seven results so far, Exit Poll projection vs Actual Results.

Exit Polls based on those seven results together showed:

Conservatives + 2 Labour + 15 UKIP - 14

Actual Results based on those seven results together are:

Conservatives + 8 Labour + 9 UKIP - 13

Difference from Exit Poll:

Conservatives + 6 Labour - 6 UKIP - 1


----------



## Eloy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Newcastle Upon Tyne North* goes to* Labour*.
> *Labour* 6
> *Conservatives* 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seven results so far, Exit Poll projection vs Actual Results.
> 
> Exit Polls based on those seven results together showed:
> 
> Conservatives + 2 Labour + 15 UKIP - 14
> 
> Actual Results based on those seven results together are:
> 
> Conservatives + 8 Labour + 9 UKIP - 13
> 
> Difference from Exit Poll:
> 
> Conservatives + 6 Labour - 6 UKIP - 1
Click to expand...

*Nuneaton* *Conservative* win.
Conservatives shared Ukip vote.
*
Kettering* held by *Conservatives*.

*Labour* 6
*Conservatives* 3


----------



## skye

Theresa May is not perfect but the alternative of Jeremy Corbyn would wreck the UK.

This ultra left wing marxist was a supporter of terrorism and has no worthwhile policies except spend, spend, spend, till we are bankrupt.

He is a moronic disaster, only liked by the same ultra left wing people who elected the Islamist Kahn, the Mayor of London.

Heaven help this once great country!


----------



## montelatici

Labour, SNP and LibD could form a ruling coaltion.  May to be booted.


----------



## Eloy

*Cheshunt* held by *Conservatives*.

*Labour* 6
*Tories* 4

Nationally there is a *2.2%* swing to *Labour*.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

skye said:


> Theresa May is not perfect but the alternative of Jeremy Corbyn would wreck the UK.
> 
> This ultra left wing marxist was a supporter of terrorism and has no worthwhile policies except spend, spend, spend, till we are bankrupt.
> 
> He is a moronic disaster, only liked by the same ultra left wing people who elected the Islamist Kahn, the Mayor of London.
> 
> Heaven help this once great country!



The crazy thing is there was no need for Theresa May to even have a General Election until 2020, also she was badly advised being told not to take part in any debates, I read in the first debate she sent the Interior Minister a woman I cannot remember the name of, but whoever advised that was an idiot.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

montelatici said:


> Labour, SNP and LibD could form a ruling coaltion.  May to be booted.


Liam Fox refusing to back May to remain as leader.


----------



## Eloy

*Basildon* *Conservative* hold.

*Labour* 6
*Tories* 5


----------



## Eloy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theresa May is not perfect but the alternative of Jeremy Corbyn would wreck the UK.
> 
> This ultra left wing marxist was a supporter of terrorism and has no worthwhile policies except spend, spend, spend, till we are bankrupt.
> 
> He is a moronic disaster, only liked by the same ultra left wing people who elected the Islamist Kahn, the Mayor of London.
> 
> Heaven help this once great country!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crazy thing is there was no need for Theresa May to even have a General Election until 2020, also she was badly advised being told not to take part in any debates, I read in the first debate she sent the Interior Minister a woman I cannot remember the name of, but whoever advised that was an idiot.
Click to expand...

Theresa May believed her own propaganda and the Tory media that Jeremy Corbin would never be able to command respect as a Leader.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Amber Rudd is fucked in Hastings.
Last week she famously asked the country to;

*"Judge us on our record."*


----------



## Eloy

Tommy Tainant said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Labour, SNP and LibD could form a ruling coaltion.  May to be booted.
> 
> 
> 
> Liam Fox refusing to back May to remain as leader.
Click to expand...

Fox could never get elected in the land of his birth.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

montelatici said:


> Labour, SNP and LibD could form a ruling coaltion.  May to be booted.



No they could not, Labour + SNP + Liberal Democrats EVEN on the wrong Exit Poll projection does not get them to 326.

266 + 14 + 34 = 314


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Eloy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theresa May is not perfect but the alternative of Jeremy Corbyn would wreck the UK.
> 
> This ultra left wing marxist was a supporter of terrorism and has no worthwhile policies except spend, spend, spend, till we are bankrupt.
> 
> He is a moronic disaster, only liked by the same ultra left wing people who elected the Islamist Kahn, the Mayor of London.
> 
> Heaven help this once great country!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crazy thing is there was no need for Theresa May to even have a General Election until 2020, also she was badly advised being told not to take part in any debates, I read in the first debate she sent the Interior Minister a woman I cannot remember the name of, but whoever advised that was an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Theresa May believed her own propaganda and the Tory media that Jeremy Corbin would never be able to command respect as a Leader.
Click to expand...

To be fair the tax exile press barons have done everything they can for her.


----------



## Eloy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Labour, SNP and LibD could form a ruling coaltion.  May to be booted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they could not, Labour + SNP + Liberal Democrats EVEN on the wrong Exit Poll projection does not get them to 326.
> 
> 266 + 14 + 34 = 314
Click to expand...

You are counting chickens before they are hatched.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Why can't the queen speak out?

Queen's a solid woman.


----------



## Eloy

*Labour* 8
*Tories* 5


----------



## skye

Marion Morrison said:


> Why can't the queen speak out?
> 
> Queen's a solid woman.





what do you mean "speak out"


----------



## Eloy

Marion Morrison said:


> Why can't the queen speak out?
> 
> Queen's a solid woman.


The Queen is not allowed to express her Tory opinion.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Eloy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Labour, SNP and LibD could form a ruling coaltion.  May to be booted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they could not, Labour + SNP + Liberal Democrats EVEN on the wrong Exit Poll projection does not get them to 326.
> 
> 266 + 14 + 34 = 314
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are counting chickens before they are hatched.
Click to expand...


The Socialists will be lucky if they get 250 seats, also the Liberal Democrats have already said no to joining anything.

The DUP have just said if need be they will go in with the Conservatives, even if the Conservatives do not get an overall majority themselves the DUP will give it to them.

The Socialists have no route at all to forming any type of Government.


----------



## Eloy

*Darlington* held by *Labour*.

*South Shields* held by *Labour*.

*Labour* 10
*Tory* 5


----------



## Eloy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Labour, SNP and LibD could form a ruling coaltion.  May to be booted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they could not, Labour + SNP + Liberal Democrats EVEN on the wrong Exit Poll projection does not get them to 326.
> 
> 266 + 14 + 34 = 314
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are counting chickens before they are hatched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Socialists will be lucky if they get 250 seats, also the Liberal Democrats have already said no to joining anything.
> 
> The DUP have just said if need be they will go in with the Conservatives, even if the Conservatives do not get an overall majority themselves the DUP will give it to them.
> 
> The Socialists have no route at all to forming any type of Government.
Click to expand...

The SDLP will oppose the Tories.


----------



## skye

Eloy said:


> *Darlington* held by *Labour*.
> 
> *South Shields* held by *Labour*.
> 
> *Labour* 10
> *Tory* 5




are you going to be barking like this till the wee hours??


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


> Why can't the queen speak out?
> 
> Queen's a solid woman.



Why it takes the British so long to count and declare votes who knows, I think the votes from Northern Ireland could even be counted the next day, it's the next day now of course, don't know why they take so long.

14 seats declared out of 600 plus.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

i wonder if Jezza could give his mates in Sinn fein a call ? That would be interesting .


----------



## Marion Morrison

So glad I'm an American!



You know, them founding fathers really had some exceptional foresight, intelligence, and fortitude.


----------



## bodecea

skye said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Darlington* held by *Labour*.
> 
> *South Shields* held by *Labour*.
> 
> *Labour* 10
> *Tory* 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you going to be barking like this till the wee hours??
Click to expand...

He's giving a running commentary.   Thank you Eloy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Eloy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Labour, SNP and LibD could form a ruling coaltion.  May to be booted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they could not, Labour + SNP + Liberal Democrats EVEN on the wrong Exit Poll projection does not get them to 326.
> 
> 266 + 14 + 34 = 314
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are counting chickens before they are hatched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Socialists will be lucky if they get 250 seats, also the Liberal Democrats have already said no to joining anything.
> 
> The DUP have just said if need be they will go in with the Conservatives, even if the Conservatives do not get an overall majority themselves the DUP will give it to them.
> 
> The Socialists have no route at all to forming any type of Government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The SDLP will oppose the Tories.
Click to expand...


The SDLP are a Northern Ireland party they will have a handful of seats, so they'll make no difference.


----------



## Eloy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't the queen speak out?
> 
> Queen's a solid woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why it takes the British so long to count and declare votes who knows, I think the votes from Northern Ireland could even be counted the next day, it's the next day now of course, don't know why they take so long.
> 
> 14 seats declared out of 600 plus.
Click to expand...

15 seats are declared:
*Labour* 10
*Tories* 5

Theresa May is finished.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't the queen speak out?
> 
> Queen's a solid woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why it takes the British so long to count and declare votes who knows, I think the votes from Northern Ireland could even be counted the next day, it's the next day now of course, don't know why they take so long.
> 
> 14 seats declared out of 600 plus.
Click to expand...

No computers means no Russian hacking. Tidy !


----------



## skye

Marion Morrison said:


> So glad I'm an American!




A right wing American or a Left wing American?

There is a difference you know


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

skye said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Darlington* held by *Labour*.
> 
> *South Shields* held by *Labour*.
> 
> *Labour* 10
> *Tory* 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you going to be barking like this till the wee hours??
Click to expand...


Well it's all so slow and boring waiting for results I think I should have a Martini.

It's Martini O'Clock.


----------



## Eloy

*Basildon South* *Conservative* hold.

*Labour* 10
*Tories* 6


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Eloy said:


> *Labour* 8
> *Tories* 5



^ That is all in three hours, very slow.


----------



## skye

bodecea said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Darlington* held by *Labour*.
> 
> *South Shields* held by *Labour*.
> 
> *Labour* 10
> *Tory* 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you going to be barking like this till the wee hours??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's giving a running commentary.   Thank you Eloy.
Click to expand...


ahh that's what it is ...running commentary......ok


----------



## Eloy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Labour* 8
> *Tories* 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ That is all in three hours, very slow.
Click to expand...

You must keep up, Lucy.
*Labour* 10
*Tories* 6


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Eloy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Labour* 8
> *Tories* 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ That is all in three hours, very slow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must keep up, Lucy.
> *Labour* 10
> *Tories* 6
Click to expand...


That's why I need a Martini stimulant to help me keep up.


----------



## skye

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Labour* 8
> *Tories* 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ That is all in three hours, very slow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must keep up, Lucy.
> *Labour* 10
> *Tories* 6
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I need a Martini stimulant to help me keep up.
Click to expand...



Go  take your concoction darling.....  but hurry back for the .....the "running commentary" here


----------



## Eloy

*Jarrow* *Labour
LLanelli* *Labour
Wrexham Labour

Labour *13
*Tories* 7


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

skye said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Labour* 8
> *Tories* 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ That is all in three hours, very slow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must keep up, Lucy.
> *Labour* 10
> *Tories* 6
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I need a Martini stimulant to help me keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go  take your concoction darling.....  but hurry back for the .....the "running commentary" here
Click to expand...


I limited myself to one Martini, I don't want to get too hyper lol.

Theresa May should be asked why did she call a General Election that she didn't need to call, also I'm now noticing that the collapsing UKIP vote is being split almost equally between the Conservatives and Labour.


----------



## Eloy

*Halton* *Labour*
*Swindon South* *Tory*

*Labour *18
*Tories *8


----------



## Eloy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Labour* 8
> *Tories* 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ That is all in three hours, very slow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must keep up, Lucy.
> *Labour* 10
> *Tories* 6
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I need a Martini stimulant to help me keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go  take your concoction darling.....  but hurry back for the .....the "running commentary" here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I limited myself to one Martini, I don't want to get too hyper lol.
> 
> Theresa May should be asked why did she call a General Election that she didn't need to call, also I'm now noticing that the collapsing UKIP vote is being split almost equally between the Conservatives and Labour.
Click to expand...

Theresa May underestimated Jeremy Corbin.


----------



## Marion Morrison

skye said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> So glad I'm an American!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A right wing American or a Left wing American?
> 
> There is a difference you know
Click to expand...


Really notsomuch in my book, if you wanna get technical.


----------



## skye

Marion Morrison said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> So glad I'm an American!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A right wing American or a Left wing American?
> 
> There is a difference you know
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really notsomuch in my book, if you wanna get technical.
Click to expand...



day and night

my opinion of course


----------



## Eloy

*Rurherglen* (Scotland) *Labour* gain from *SNP*.
*Down North* (N. Ireland) *Independent*.

*Labour* 19
*Tories* 8
*Independent* 1


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Wrexham is red.
Thank fuck for that. My Dad can rest easy.


----------



## Eloy

*Carlisle* held by *Tories
Tooting* held by *Labour*
*Makerfield* *Labour* hold

*Labour* 21
*Tories* 9
*Independent* 1


----------



## Toro

£ now down 2.5 cents. 

The market thinks it will be a hung Parliament.


----------



## Eloy

*Paisley* (Scotland) *SNP* hold
*West Bromwich* *Labour* hold

*Labour* 24
*Conservative* 11
*Independent* 3
*Scottish National Party* 2


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Not one seat has changed hands yet. Wrexham was their number one target in Wales and they got stuffed. It gives me hope for my kids future.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Toro said:


> £ now down 2.5 cents.
> 
> The market thinks it will be a hung Parliament.


That will be the case till there is clarity.


----------



## Eloy

Tommy Tainant said:


> Not one seat has changed hands yet. Wrexham was their number one target in Wales and they got stuffed. It gives me hope for my kids future.


*Labour* gained *Rutherglen* (Scotland) from the *SNP*.

*Vale of Clwyd Labour *gain
*Putney Conservative *hold

*Labour* 28
*Tory* 14
*Independent* 3
*Scottish Nationalist* 3


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Vale of Clwyd  fucks off the tories. Life is grand. !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Clwyd South stays red. Rhos fucks off the tories.


----------



## Eloy

*Warwickshire North Conservative* hold
*Stratford on Avon Conservative* hold
*Angus* (Scotland) *Conservative* gain
*Yeovil Conservative* hold

*Labour* 36
*Tories* 23
*Independent *3
*SNP* 3


----------



## Eloy

*Wolverhampton North East* *Labour* hold

*Labour *39
*Tories* 24
*SNP* 4
*Ind* 3


----------



## Tommy Tainant

I understand that they have taken Shipley and kicked out the member for ladbrokes north. the most corrupt member of parliament  we currently have.


----------



## Eloy

*Carmarthen East* (Wales) *Plaid Cymru* hold
*Battersea* *Labour* gain from Tories
*Ealing Central* *Labour* hold

*Labour* 49
*Conservative* 29
*SNP* 7
*Independent* 5
*Plaid Cymru* 1


----------



## Eloy

*Labour* 55
*Conservative* 36
*SNP* 9
*DUP* 3
*Plaid Cymru* 2
*Ind* 5


----------



## Tommy Tainant

It looks like the home secretary is on the way out. That has never happened in my lifetime.


----------



## Eloy

Tommy Tainant said:


> It looks like the home secretary is on the way out. That has never happened in my lifetime.


Tories will not be happy and some are wondering if Jeremy Corbyn might end up as PM.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Philip Davies - Wikipedia
Cast your eyes on this corrupt fucker. The most loathsome **** in british politics. On the dole now. Thank you lord !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Eloy said:


> The first result is from *Newcastle Upon Tyne Central* and the seat goes to *Labour* which represents a swing to Labour of 2% from the Conservatives.
> 
> This constituency has a university and graduates are giving support to *Labour*.
> 
> *Houghton and Sunderland South*: *Labour* win!
> 
> This gives *Labour* the first two seats.



*After seven results so far, Exit Poll projection vs Actual Results.*

Exit Polls based on those seven results together showed:

Conservatives + 2 Labour + 15 UKIP - 14

Actual Results based on those seven results together are:

Conservatives + 8 Labour + 9 UKIP - 13

Difference from Exit Poll:

Conservatives + 6 Labour - 6 UKIP - 1

*After ninety six results so far, Exit Poll projection vs Actual Results.*

Exit Poll based on the ninety six results together are:

Conservatives + 6 Labour + 10 UKIP - 12

Actual Results based on the ninety six results together are:

Conservatives + 7 Labour + 9 UKIP - 12

*Only 554 results to be declared, which is a huge amount of results to be declared.*


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Eloy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the home secretary is on the way out. That has never happened in my lifetime.
> 
> 
> 
> Tories will not be happy and some are wondering if Jeremy Corbyn might end up as PM.
Click to expand...

History shows that they will turn on each other. Buy some popcorn.


----------



## Eloy

*Sinn Fein* holds *Belfast East*

*Labour* 70 
*Conservative* 58
*SNP* 12 
*DUP* 4
*Plaid Cymru* 2
*Ind* 1
*Sinn  Fein* 1


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

skye said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Labour* 8
> *Tories* 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ That is all in three hours, very slow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must keep up, Lucy.
> *Labour* 10
> *Tories* 6
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I need a Martini stimulant to help me keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go  take your concoction darling.....  but hurry back for the .....the "running commentary" here
Click to expand...


The BBC Projection is now:

Conservatives to get 322 seats - up from the Exit Poll of 314 seats

Labour to get 261 seats - down from the Exit Poll of 266 seats

SNP to get 32 seats

Liberal Democrats to get 13 seats

That would mean the Conservatives would be short of an overall majority by 4 seats, which the DUP will give them the majority.

There is no scenario whatsover where Labour can form a Government, it is mathematically impossible based on that BBC Projection.

Labour + SNP + Liberal Democrats = 306 where do Labour get another 20 seats from?


*Summary*

*BBC forecasts Conservatives to win 322 seats*
That's short of a parliamentary majority
*Labour predicted to get 261*
Home secretary among ministers under threat
SNP's Westminster leader loses his seat
Lib Dems forecast to gain six but Nick Clegg could lose seat
General election 2017: BBC forecasts Conservatives largest party - BBC News


----------



## Eloy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Labour* 8
> *Tories* 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ That is all in three hours, very slow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must keep up, Lucy.
> *Labour* 10
> *Tories* 6
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I need a Martini stimulant to help me keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go  take your concoction darling.....  but hurry back for the .....the "running commentary" here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The BBC Projection is now:
> 
> Conservatives to get 322 seats
> 
> Labour to get 261 seats
> 
> SNP to get 32 seats
> 
> Liberal Democrats to get 13 seats
> 
> That would mean the Conservatives would be short of an overall majority by 4 seats, which the DUP will give them the majority.
> 
> There is no scenario whatsover where Labour can form a Government, it is mathematically impossible based on that BBC Projection.
> 
> Labour + SNP + Liberal Democrats = 306 where do Labour get another 20 seats from?
Click to expand...

Not a lot of value in projections at this stage. Results are coming in thick and fast.

*Labour* 95
*Conservative* 76
*SNP* 13
*DUP* 5
*Plaid Cymru *2
*Sinn Fein* 2


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Eloy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ That is all in three hours, very slow.
> 
> 
> 
> You must keep up, Lucy.
> *Labour* 10
> *Tories* 6
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I need a Martini stimulant to help me keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go  take your concoction darling.....  but hurry back for the .....the "running commentary" here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The BBC Projection is now:
> 
> Conservatives to get 322 seats
> 
> Labour to get 261 seats
> 
> SNP to get 32 seats
> 
> Liberal Democrats to get 13 seats
> 
> That would mean the Conservatives would be short of an overall majority by 4 seats, which the DUP will give them the majority.
> 
> There is no scenario whatsover where Labour can form a Government, it is mathematically impossible based on that BBC Projection.
> 
> Labour + SNP + Liberal Democrats = 306 where do Labour get another 20 seats from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a lot of value in projections at this stage. Results are coming in thick and fast.
> 
> *Labour* 91
> *Conservative* 72
> *SNP* 13
> *DUP* 4
> *Plaid Cymru *2
> *Sinn Fein* 2
Click to expand...


The next British Government will be the Conservative Party backed by the DUP and also very possibly the Ulster Unionist Party.

The BBC Projection of 322 seats for the Conservatives, they only need one more seat to get The Queens Speech through, because as I commented earlier, Sinn Fein won't take their seats so they don't have a vote, so the working majority is actually only 323 seats as opposed to 326 seats.

Labour will not be their next Government and the Liberal Democrats have already said no.

So Labour 261 + SNP 32 = 293 they have nowhere to get another 30 seats from.


----------



## Eloy

*Labour* breaks a century!

*Labour* 108
*Conservative* 90
*SNP* 14
*DUP* 5
*Sinn Fein* 2
*Plaid Cymru* 2


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Eloy said:


> *Rurherglen* (Scotland) *Labour* gain from *SNP*.
> *Down North* (N. Ireland) *Independent*.
> 
> *Labour* 19
> *Tories* 8
> *Independent* 1



You do realise that the Labour gains only count if they take seats off the Conservatives, which reduces the Conservative total and adds to the Labour total.

Any Labour gain from the SNP or the Liberal Democrats isn't as important as the SNP and the Liberal Democrats are not in control of the Government of Westminster.


----------



## Eloy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must keep up, Lucy.
> *Labour* 10
> *Tories* 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I need a Martini stimulant to help me keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go  take your concoction darling.....  but hurry back for the .....the "running commentary" here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The BBC Projection is now:
> 
> Conservatives to get 322 seats
> 
> Labour to get 261 seats
> 
> SNP to get 32 seats
> 
> Liberal Democrats to get 13 seats
> 
> That would mean the Conservatives would be short of an overall majority by 4 seats, which the DUP will give them the majority.
> 
> There is no scenario whatsover where Labour can form a Government, it is mathematically impossible based on that BBC Projection.
> 
> Labour + SNP + Liberal Democrats = 306 where do Labour get another 20 seats from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a lot of value in projections at this stage. Results are coming in thick and fast.
> 
> *Labour* 91
> *Conservative* 72
> *SNP* 13
> *DUP* 4
> *Plaid Cymru *2
> *Sinn Fein* 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The next British Government will be the Conservative Party backed by the DUP and also very possibly the Ulster Unionist Party.
> 
> The BBC Projection of 322 seats for the Conservatives, they only need one more seat to get The Queens Speech through, because as I commented earlier, Sinn Fein won't take their seats so they don't have a vote, so the working majority is actually only 323 seats as opposed to 326 seats.
> 
> Labour will not be their next Government and the Liberal Democrats have already said no.
> 
> So Labour 261 + SNP 32 = 293 they have nowhere to get another 30 seats from.
Click to expand...

How pathetic that a Tory government would have to rely on 5 Ulster Protestant sectarian votes.
They must be in real deep trouble.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Eloy said:


> *Labour* breaks a century!
> 
> *Labour* 108
> *Conservative* 90
> *SNP* 14
> *DUP* 5
> *Sinn Fein* 2
> *Plaid Cymru* 2



At least you are better colour coordinated now with your postings


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Eloy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I need a Martini stimulant to help me keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go  take your concoction darling.....  but hurry back for the .....the "running commentary" here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The BBC Projection is now:
> 
> Conservatives to get 322 seats
> 
> Labour to get 261 seats
> 
> SNP to get 32 seats
> 
> Liberal Democrats to get 13 seats
> 
> That would mean the Conservatives would be short of an overall majority by 4 seats, which the DUP will give them the majority.
> 
> There is no scenario whatsover where Labour can form a Government, it is mathematically impossible based on that BBC Projection.
> 
> Labour + SNP + Liberal Democrats = 306 where do Labour get another 20 seats from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a lot of value in projections at this stage. Results are coming in thick and fast.
> 
> *Labour* 91
> *Conservative* 72
> *SNP* 13
> *DUP* 4
> *Plaid Cymru *2
> *Sinn Fein* 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The next British Government will be the Conservative Party backed by the DUP and also very possibly the Ulster Unionist Party.
> 
> The BBC Projection of 322 seats for the Conservatives, they only need one more seat to get The Queens Speech through, because as I commented earlier, Sinn Fein won't take their seats so they don't have a vote, so the working majority is actually only 323 seats as opposed to 326 seats.
> 
> Labour will not be their next Government and the Liberal Democrats have already said no.
> 
> So Labour 261 + SNP 32 = 293 they have nowhere to get another 30 seats from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How pathetic that a Tory government would have to rely on 5 Ulster Protestant sectarian votes.
> They must be in real deep trouble.
Click to expand...


I have read up on this just before and the John Major Government in the early to mid 1990s were supported by the Ulster Unionist Party.

There have been other instances before that 1990s situation also.

How wonderful that Nick Clegg has just lost his seat, so many of the Liberal Democrats were punished in 2015 and he who caused the near total collapse of the Liberal Democratic Party kept his seat, well Karma is a bitch and she's finally got him now.


----------



## Eloy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Labour* breaks a century!
> 
> *Labour* 108
> *Conservative* 90
> *SNP* 14
> *DUP* 5
> *Plaid Cymru* 3
> *Sinn Fein* 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least you are better colour coordinated now with your postings
Click to expand...

The Scottish Ntional Yellow does not show up well on this board.

*Labour* 136
*Conservative* 117
*SNP* 19
*DUP* 9
*Plaid Cymru* 3
*Liberal Democrat* 2
*Sinn Fein* 2


----------



## montelatici

Tories may not even make 314.  Labour coalition is in the cards now.  Great!


----------



## Toro

Labour won a seat in Ipswich.

Shock.

But the Tories will be within a handful of seats of a majority.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Eloy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I need a Martini stimulant to help me keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go  take your concoction darling.....  but hurry back for the .....the "running commentary" here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The BBC Projection is now:
> 
> Conservatives to get 322 seats
> 
> Labour to get 261 seats
> 
> SNP to get 32 seats
> 
> Liberal Democrats to get 13 seats
> 
> That would mean the Conservatives would be short of an overall majority by 4 seats, which the DUP will give them the majority.
> 
> There is no scenario whatsover where Labour can form a Government, it is mathematically impossible based on that BBC Projection.
> 
> Labour + SNP + Liberal Democrats = 306 where do Labour get another 20 seats from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a lot of value in projections at this stage. Results are coming in thick and fast.
> 
> *Labour* 91
> *Conservative* 72
> *SNP* 13
> *DUP* 4
> *Plaid Cymru *2
> *Sinn Fein* 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The next British Government will be the Conservative Party backed by the DUP and also very possibly the Ulster Unionist Party.
> 
> The BBC Projection of 322 seats for the Conservatives, they only need one more seat to get The Queens Speech through, because as I commented earlier, Sinn Fein won't take their seats so they don't have a vote, so the working majority is actually only 323 seats as opposed to 326 seats.
> 
> Labour will not be their next Government and the Liberal Democrats have already said no.
> 
> So Labour 261 + SNP 32 = 293 they have nowhere to get another 30 seats from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How pathetic that a Tory government would have to rely on 5 Ulster Protestant sectarian votes.
> They must be in real deep trouble.
Click to expand...


They've done it before, Major's dying government went to the Ulster Unionists to get the support they needed, and the Ulster Unionists are perfectly willing to get favorable policies in govt.


----------



## Toro

The Communist candidate in Islington won 7 votes.

lol


----------



## frigidweirdo

Results of the 2017 General Election - BBC News

Labour +11 seats
Tories -3 seats 
SNP -8 seats
And some changes in Northern Ireland going on.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

montelatici said:


> Tories may not even make 314.  Labour coalition is in the cards now.  Great!



^ Lol.

The Conservatives at the minimum are on course to get 322 seats, officially they need 326, but as Sinn Fein refuse to take their seats, the Conservatives only need 323 seats to get a Queen's Speech through, add the so far DUP 7 seats to the projected 322 seats and you have a Conservative lead Government of 329 seats.

Labour will be lucky to get any more than 261 seats, the SNP will get 32 or 33, the Liberal Democrats will not back anyone and their leader Tim Farron might even lose his seat, they are having a recount in his seat.

Labour 261 + SNP 32/33 = No Labour Government, No Labour Coalition, Jeremy Corbyn to stay as Leader of The Opposition.


----------



## montelatici

Labour is outperforming pre-election polls.  

*"party picks up seats in Scotland and Wales"*
Election 2017 live updates: Labour makes gains in Scotland and Wales


----------



## Eloy

frigidweirdo said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go  take your concoction darling.....  but hurry back for the .....the "running commentary" here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BBC Projection is now:
> 
> Conservatives to get 322 seats
> 
> Labour to get 261 seats
> 
> SNP to get 32 seats
> 
> Liberal Democrats to get 13 seats
> 
> That would mean the Conservatives would be short of an overall majority by 4 seats, which the DUP will give them the majority.
> 
> There is no scenario whatsover where Labour can form a Government, it is mathematically impossible based on that BBC Projection.
> 
> Labour + SNP + Liberal Democrats = 306 where do Labour get another 20 seats from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a lot of value in projections at this stage. Results are coming in thick and fast.
> 
> *Labour* 91
> *Conservative* 72
> *SNP* 13
> *DUP* 4
> *Plaid Cymru *2
> *Sinn Fein* 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The next British Government will be the Conservative Party backed by the DUP and also very possibly the Ulster Unionist Party.
> 
> The BBC Projection of 322 seats for the Conservatives, they only need one more seat to get The Queens Speech through, because as I commented earlier, Sinn Fein won't take their seats so they don't have a vote, so the working majority is actually only 323 seats as opposed to 326 seats.
> 
> Labour will not be their next Government and the Liberal Democrats have already said no.
> 
> So Labour 261 + SNP 32 = 293 they have nowhere to get another 30 seats from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How pathetic that a Tory government would have to rely on 5 Ulster Protestant sectarian votes.
> They must be in real deep trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've done it before, Major's dying government went to the Ulster Unionists to get the support they needed, and the Ulster Unionists are perfectly willing to get favorable policies in govt.
Click to expand...

Politics in North Ireland has changed. The local assembly there is where hope for the people in Ulster lies, not London.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toro said:


> The Communist candidate in Islington won 7 votes.
> 
> lol



The other Communist candidate was reelected his name is Jeremy Corbyn pro-IRA, pro-Hamas.


----------



## montelatici

Lucy is cracking me up.  She believes the nonsense  she posts. LOL


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Eloy said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The BBC Projection is now:
> 
> Conservatives to get 322 seats
> 
> Labour to get 261 seats
> 
> SNP to get 32 seats
> 
> Liberal Democrats to get 13 seats
> 
> That would mean the Conservatives would be short of an overall majority by 4 seats, which the DUP will give them the majority.
> 
> There is no scenario whatsover where Labour can form a Government, it is mathematically impossible based on that BBC Projection.
> 
> Labour + SNP + Liberal Democrats = 306 where do Labour get another 20 seats from?
> 
> 
> 
> Not a lot of value in projections at this stage. Results are coming in thick and fast.
> 
> *Labour* 91
> *Conservative* 72
> *SNP* 13
> *DUP* 4
> *Plaid Cymru *2
> *Sinn Fein* 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The next British Government will be the Conservative Party backed by the DUP and also very possibly the Ulster Unionist Party.
> 
> The BBC Projection of 322 seats for the Conservatives, they only need one more seat to get The Queens Speech through, because as I commented earlier, Sinn Fein won't take their seats so they don't have a vote, so the working majority is actually only 323 seats as opposed to 326 seats.
> 
> Labour will not be their next Government and the Liberal Democrats have already said no.
> 
> So Labour 261 + SNP 32 = 293 they have nowhere to get another 30 seats from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How pathetic that a Tory government would have to rely on 5 Ulster Protestant sectarian votes.
> They must be in real deep trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've done it before, Major's dying government went to the Ulster Unionists to get the support they needed, and the Ulster Unionists are perfectly willing to get favorable policies in govt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Politics in North Ireland has changed. The local assembly there is where hope for the people in Ulster lies.
Click to expand...


I don't know anything about that local assembly you mention, I'll have to read about it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

montelatici said:


> Lucy is cracking me up.  She believes the nonsense  she posts. LOL



No what I post is actually going to happen Monte, it's happening trust me.

The Conservatives will be their next Government.


----------



## HenryBHough

A lot of Britons have forgotten the "Winter of Discontent" and what it will mean to them if their next PM is the one candidate who stands far to the left of Marx and just a tad to the left of Lenin.


----------



## Eloy

montelatici said:


> Lucy is cracking me up.  She believes the nonsense  she posts. LOL


Be kind, Monte. Everyone is welcome to express an opinion.


----------



## Toro

The Tories won in Scotland!  

What is fascinating is that the fringe parties have collapsed, with the traditional parties taking those votes.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

montelatici said:


> Labour is outperforming pre-election polls.
> 
> *"party picks up seats in Scotland and Wales"*
> Election 2017 live updates: Labour makes gains in Scotland and Wales



That Labour is gaining seats in Scotland from the SNP makes it even less likely that Labour mathematically can form any type of Coalition, considering Labour are taking seats off the only party that they would be able to count on to agree to a Coalition.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Labour take,Peterborough,Bedford and Canterbury. A change is gonna come..................


----------



## Eloy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Communist candidate in Islington won 7 votes.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other Communist candidate was reelected his name is Jeremy Corbyn pro-IRA, pro-Hamas.
Click to expand...

You are mistaken; Jeremy Corbyn was right to be open to Sinn Fein because that brought a peace to North Ireland. He was also right to defend the rights of the Palestinian people. Jeremy Corbyn is a hope for the future.


----------



## Eloy

Tommy Tainant said:


> Labour take,Peterborough,Bedford and Canterbury. A change is gonna come..................


You're up late, Tommy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Eloy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy is cracking me up.  She believes the nonsense  she posts. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Be kind, Monte. Everyone is welcome to express an opinion.
Click to expand...


The DUP have just won South Belfast from the SDLP.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

The proddys propped up thatcher as well. Its looking grim for Mrs May now. And the fascists have scored zero as well.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Eloy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Labour take,Peterborough,Bedford and Canterbury. A change is gonna come..................
> 
> 
> 
> You're up late, Tommy.
Click to expand...

Yes, I usually go to bed early but this is fascinating stuff. All bets seem to be off at this point.


----------



## Eloy

Theresa May has held her seat.

*Labour* 178
*Conservative* 161
*SNP* 26
*DUP* 9
*Sinn Fein* 4
*Pleid Cymru* 3


----------



## Eloy

Tommy Tainant said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Labour take,Peterborough,Bedford and Canterbury. A change is gonna come..................
> 
> 
> 
> You're up late, Tommy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I usually go to bed early but this is fascinating stuff. All bets seem to be off at this point.
Click to expand...

I would accept an odds-on wager that Theresa May is a goner.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Eloy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Labour take,Peterborough,Bedford and Canterbury. A change is gonna come..................
> 
> 
> 
> You're up late, Tommy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I usually go to bed early but this is fascinating stuff. All bets seem to be off at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would accept an odds-on wager that Theresa May is a goner.
Click to expand...

The tories dont fuck about. Its all good aint it.


----------



## Eloy

Tommy Tainant said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Labour take,Peterborough,Bedford and Canterbury. A change is gonna come..................
> 
> 
> 
> You're up late, Tommy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I usually go to bed early but this is fascinating stuff. All bets seem to be off at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would accept an odds-on wager that Theresa May is a goner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tories dont fuck about. Its all good aint it.
Click to expand...

Better than many would even hope for.


----------



## Eloy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy is cracking me up.  She believes the nonsense  she posts. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Be kind, Monte. Everyone is welcome to express an opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DUP have just won South Belfast from the SDLP.
Click to expand...

The *DUP* will be the only Ulster voice in Westminster as *Sinn Fein* do not take their seats in London.


----------



## skye

God....how am I missing  Margaret Thatcher ...


----------



## frigidweirdo

Eloy said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The BBC Projection is now:
> 
> Conservatives to get 322 seats
> 
> Labour to get 261 seats
> 
> SNP to get 32 seats
> 
> Liberal Democrats to get 13 seats
> 
> That would mean the Conservatives would be short of an overall majority by 4 seats, which the DUP will give them the majority.
> 
> There is no scenario whatsover where Labour can form a Government, it is mathematically impossible based on that BBC Projection.
> 
> Labour + SNP + Liberal Democrats = 306 where do Labour get another 20 seats from?
> 
> 
> 
> Not a lot of value in projections at this stage. Results are coming in thick and fast.
> 
> *Labour* 91
> *Conservative* 72
> *SNP* 13
> *DUP* 4
> *Plaid Cymru *2
> *Sinn Fein* 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The next British Government will be the Conservative Party backed by the DUP and also very possibly the Ulster Unionist Party.
> 
> The BBC Projection of 322 seats for the Conservatives, they only need one more seat to get The Queens Speech through, because as I commented earlier, Sinn Fein won't take their seats so they don't have a vote, so the working majority is actually only 323 seats as opposed to 326 seats.
> 
> Labour will not be their next Government and the Liberal Democrats have already said no.
> 
> So Labour 261 + SNP 32 = 293 they have nowhere to get another 30 seats from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How pathetic that a Tory government would have to rely on 5 Ulster Protestant sectarian votes.
> They must be in real deep trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've done it before, Major's dying government went to the Ulster Unionists to get the support they needed, and the Ulster Unionists are perfectly willing to get favorable policies in govt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Politics in North Ireland has changed. The local assembly there is where hope for the people in Ulster lies, not London.
Click to expand...


Yes, but the seats that have changed are probably from one Ulster Unionist party to another, or from one Catholic Party to another. 

The DUP are +2
SInn Fein +2
SDLP -3
Ulster Unionists -1

So essentially the Nationalists are down one and the Unionists are up 1, and yet the same old parties are in place. 

This seems to be in Belfast South where the change happened, 30.4% for the DUP and 25.9% for the SDLP, Alliance 18%, Sinn Fein 16%, no one gained 50%.


----------



## Eloy

*Labour* 193 (+20)
*Conservative* 178 (-9)
*SNP* 28
*DUP* 10
*Liberal* 8
*Sinn Fein* 7


----------



## frigidweirdo

skye said:


> God....how am I missing  Margaret Thatcher ...



Missing her because she fucked people over? Wow.


----------



## skye

frigidweirdo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> God....how am I missing  Margaret Thatcher ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missing her because she fucked people over? Wow.
Click to expand...



no

all the contrary!


----------



## Eloy

frigidweirdo said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a lot of value in projections at this stage. Results are coming in thick and fast.
> 
> *Labour* 91
> *Conservative* 72
> *SNP* 13
> *DUP* 4
> *Plaid Cymru *2
> *Sinn Fein* 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next British Government will be the Conservative Party backed by the DUP and also very possibly the Ulster Unionist Party.
> 
> The BBC Projection of 322 seats for the Conservatives, they only need one more seat to get The Queens Speech through, because as I commented earlier, Sinn Fein won't take their seats so they don't have a vote, so the working majority is actually only 323 seats as opposed to 326 seats.
> 
> Labour will not be their next Government and the Liberal Democrats have already said no.
> 
> So Labour 261 + SNP 32 = 293 they have nowhere to get another 30 seats from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How pathetic that a Tory government would have to rely on 5 Ulster Protestant sectarian votes.
> They must be in real deep trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've done it before, Major's dying government went to the Ulster Unionists to get the support they needed, and the Ulster Unionists are perfectly willing to get favorable policies in govt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Politics in North Ireland has changed. The local assembly there is where hope for the people in Ulster lies, not London.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but the seats that have changed are probably from one Ulster Unionist party to another, or from one Catholic Party to another.
> 
> The DUP are +2
> SInn Fein +2
> SDLP -3
> Ulster Unionists -1
> 
> So essentially the Nationalists are down one and the Unionists are up 1, and yet the same old parties are in place.
> 
> This seems to be in Belfast South where the change happened, 30.4% for the DUP and 25.9% for the SDLP, Alliance 18%, Sinn Fein 16%, no one gained 50%.
Click to expand...

Like Scotland, N. Ireland use a proportional representation system which is more democratic in a region where minority voices and rights should be respected.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Looks like our human rights might be safe.


----------



## frigidweirdo

skye said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> God....how am I missing  Margaret Thatcher ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missing her because she fucked people over? Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> all the contrary!
Click to expand...


Then explain. 

Otherwise it just looks like you'll say anything just for attention, like Katy Hopkins.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Eloy said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next British Government will be the Conservative Party backed by the DUP and also very possibly the Ulster Unionist Party.
> 
> The BBC Projection of 322 seats for the Conservatives, they only need one more seat to get The Queens Speech through, because as I commented earlier, Sinn Fein won't take their seats so they don't have a vote, so the working majority is actually only 323 seats as opposed to 326 seats.
> 
> Labour will not be their next Government and the Liberal Democrats have already said no.
> 
> So Labour 261 + SNP 32 = 293 they have nowhere to get another 30 seats from.
> 
> 
> 
> How pathetic that a Tory government would have to rely on 5 Ulster Protestant sectarian votes.
> They must be in real deep trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've done it before, Major's dying government went to the Ulster Unionists to get the support they needed, and the Ulster Unionists are perfectly willing to get favorable policies in govt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Politics in North Ireland has changed. The local assembly there is where hope for the people in Ulster lies, not London.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but the seats that have changed are probably from one Ulster Unionist party to another, or from one Catholic Party to another.
> 
> The DUP are +2
> SInn Fein +2
> SDLP -3
> Ulster Unionists -1
> 
> So essentially the Nationalists are down one and the Unionists are up 1, and yet the same old parties are in place.
> 
> This seems to be in Belfast South where the change happened, 30.4% for the DUP and 25.9% for the SDLP, Alliance 18%, Sinn Fein 16%, no one gained 50%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Scotland, N. Ireland use a proportional representation system which is more democratic in a region where minority voices and rights should be respected.
Click to expand...


Er... what? Were talking about the General Election here, not the local assembly.


----------



## Eloy

Tommy Tainant said:


> Looks like our human rights might be safe.


Yes, it is to be hoped that Theresa May will know that the entire electorate are not behind her or her Brexit team.


----------



## June 7 2017

Eloy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like our human rights might be safe.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is to be hoped that Theresa May will know that the entire electorate are not behind her or her Brexit team.
Click to expand...

Who is *ever* backed by an *entire* electorate?


----------



## skye

frigidweirdo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> God....how am I missing  Margaret Thatcher ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missing her because she fucked people over? Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> all the contrary!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then explain.
> 
> Otherwise it just looks like you'll say anything just for attention, like Katy Hopkins.
Click to expand...



I miss her because she was a strong woman,  who knew what side she was on and who didn't pussyfoot around   with the Left like many other British leaders.


----------



## skye

Tommy Tainant said:


> Looks like our human rights might be safe.




you mean Sharia Law in the UK


----------



## Eloy

frigidweirdo said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How pathetic that a Tory government would have to rely on 5 Ulster Protestant sectarian votes.
> They must be in real deep trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've done it before, Major's dying government went to the Ulster Unionists to get the support they needed, and the Ulster Unionists are perfectly willing to get favorable policies in govt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Politics in North Ireland has changed. The local assembly there is where hope for the people in Ulster lies, not London.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but the seats that have changed are probably from one Ulster Unionist party to another, or from one Catholic Party to another.
> 
> The DUP are +2
> SInn Fein +2
> SDLP -3
> Ulster Unionists -1
> 
> So essentially the Nationalists are down one and the Unionists are up 1, and yet the same old parties are in place.
> 
> This seems to be in Belfast South where the change happened, 30.4% for the DUP and 25.9% for the SDLP, Alliance 18%, Sinn Fein 16%, no one gained 50%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Scotland, N. Ireland use a proportional representation system which is more democratic in a region where minority voices and rights should be respected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Er... what? Were talking about the General Election here, not the local assembly.
Click to expand...

You seem to be forgetting that N.Ireland has its own Assembly where issues of the Province and the Good Friday Agreement has brought a level of peace in a formerly troubled place. Sinn Fein do not take seats at Westminster because the government at Stormont is what matters most. Almost half the population of N.Ireland do not want rule from London.


----------



## Eloy

June 7 2017 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like our human rights might be safe.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is to be hoped that Theresa May will know that the entire electorate are not behind her or her Brexit team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is *ever* backed by an *entire* electorate?
Click to expand...

Theresa May believed that the Labour opposition was in disarray and used an opportunity believing that she would have nearly the whole country giving her a strong mandate. She miscalculated.


----------



## montelatici

Great day for the UK.

*"Theresa May* sounded broken as she delivered her “victory” speech at her count. It was very short, but it provided the first clue we’ve had as to how she intends to react to tonight’s result."

May admits Labour may get more votes! Great day for the UK.

Election results live: Jeremy Corbyn calls on Theresa May to resign


----------



## Eloy

montelatici said:


> Great day for the UK.
> 
> *"Theresa May* sounded broken as she delivered her “victory” speech at her count. It was very short, but it provided the first clue we’ve had as to how she intends to react to tonight’s result."
> 
> May admits Labour may get more votes! Great day for the UK.
> 
> Election results live: Jeremy Corbyn calls on Theresa May to resign


Indeed, Theresa May looked like a broken woman. I felt sorry for her. How the self-important fall.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

skye said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like our human rights might be safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean Sharia Law in the UK
Click to expand...

thatcher was a corrupt tory ****. worms are feasting on her miserable corpse at this moment. fuck her and her fucking shit party. Just my view of course.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Eloy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great day for the UK.
> 
> *"Theresa May* sounded broken as she delivered her “victory” speech at her count. It was very short, but it provided the first clue we’ve had as to how she intends to react to tonight’s result."
> 
> May admits Labour may get more votes! Great day for the UK.
> 
> Election results live: Jeremy Corbyn calls on Theresa May to resign
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Theresa May looked like a broken woman. I felt sorry for her. How the self-important fall.
Click to expand...

Why feel sorry for her ?


----------



## Eloy

Tommy Tainant said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great day for the UK.
> 
> *"Theresa May* sounded broken as she delivered her “victory” speech at her count. It was very short, but it provided the first clue we’ve had as to how she intends to react to tonight’s result."
> 
> May admits Labour may get more votes! Great day for the UK.
> 
> Election results live: Jeremy Corbyn calls on Theresa May to resign
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Theresa May looked like a broken woman. I felt sorry for her. How the self-important fall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why feel sorry for her ?
Click to expand...

I hate to see a person suffer, no matter how conceited and self-important they might have been. May is finished.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Fermanagh  to Sf from the proddys,


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Eloy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great day for the UK.
> 
> *"Theresa May* sounded broken as she delivered her “victory” speech at her count. It was very short, but it provided the first clue we’ve had as to how she intends to react to tonight’s result."
> 
> May admits Labour may get more votes! Great day for the UK.
> 
> Election results live: Jeremy Corbyn calls on Theresa May to resign
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Theresa May looked like a broken woman. I felt sorry for her. How the self-important fall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why feel sorry for her ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate to see a person suffer, no matter how conceited and self-important they might have been. May is finished.
Click to expand...

Shes a tory ?


----------



## frigidweirdo

skye said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> God....how am I missing  Margaret Thatcher ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missing her because she fucked people over? Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> all the contrary!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then explain.
> 
> Otherwise it just looks like you'll say anything just for attention, like Katy Hopkins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I miss her because she was a strong woman,  who knew what side she was on and who didn't pussyfoot around   with the Left like many other British leaders.
Click to expand...


Yes, she was on the wrong side, and she bloody well knew it, and no, she didn't pussyfoot around thinking about the people she was designed to represent, especially the coal miners and the poor people. The UK is still suffering from many of her policies.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Eloy said:


> June 7 2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like our human rights might be safe.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is to be hoped that Theresa May will know that the entire electorate are not behind her or her Brexit team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is *ever* backed by an *entire* electorate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Theresa May believed that the Labour opposition was in disarray and used an opportunity believing that she would have nearly the whole country giving her a strong mandate. She miscalculated.
Click to expand...


She thought she was Cameron, she thought people would like her as much as Cameron, but they don't.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Eloy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great day for the UK.
> 
> *"Theresa May* sounded broken as she delivered her “victory” speech at her count. It was very short, but it provided the first clue we’ve had as to how she intends to react to tonight’s result."
> 
> May admits Labour may get more votes! Great day for the UK.
> 
> Election results live: Jeremy Corbyn calls on Theresa May to resign
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Theresa May looked like a broken woman. I felt sorry for her. How the self-important fall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why feel sorry for her ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate to see a person suffer, no matter how conceited and self-important they might have been. May is finished.
Click to expand...


Yes, it's a third of the way through June already. 

(Sorry, bad joke)


----------



## Eloy

frigidweirdo said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a lot of value in projections at this stage. Results are coming in thick and fast.
> 
> *Labour* 91
> *Conservative* 72
> *SNP* 13
> *DUP* 4
> *Plaid Cymru *2
> *Sinn Fein* 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next British Government will be the Conservative Party backed by the DUP and also very possibly the Ulster Unionist Party.
> 
> The BBC Projection of 322 seats for the Conservatives, they only need one more seat to get The Queens Speech through, because as I commented earlier, Sinn Fein won't take their seats so they don't have a vote, so the working majority is actually only 323 seats as opposed to 326 seats.
> 
> Labour will not be their next Government and the Liberal Democrats have already said no.
> 
> So Labour 261 + SNP 32 = 293 they have nowhere to get another 30 seats from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How pathetic that a Tory government would have to rely on 5 Ulster Protestant sectarian votes.
> They must be in real deep trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've done it before, Major's dying government went to the Ulster Unionists to get the support they needed, and the Ulster Unionists are perfectly willing to get favorable policies in govt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Politics in North Ireland has changed. The local assembly there is where hope for the people in Ulster lies, not London.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but the seats that have changed are probably from one Ulster Unionist party to another, or from one Catholic Party to another.
> 
> The DUP are +2
> SInn Fein +2
> SDLP -3
> Ulster Unionists -1
> 
> So essentially the Nationalists are down one and the Unionists are up 1, and yet the same old parties are in place.
> 
> This seems to be in Belfast South where the change happened, 30.4% for the DUP and 25.9% for the SDLP, Alliance 18%, Sinn Fein 16%, no one gained 50%.
Click to expand...

*Sinn Fein* have taken Fermanagh and South Tyrone from the *Ulster Unionists*.

*Conservative* 248
*Labour *227
*Scottish National Party* 33
*Liberal* 10
*DUP* 10
*Sinn Fein* 7
*Pleid Cymru* 3


----------



## skye

frigidweirdo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> God....how am I missing  Margaret Thatcher ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missing her because she fucked people over? Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> all the contrary!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then explain.
> 
> Otherwise it just looks like you'll say anything just for attention, like Katy Hopkins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I miss her because she was a strong woman,  who knew what side she was on and who didn't pussyfoot around   with the Left like many other British leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, she was on the wrong side, and she bloody well knew it, and no, she didn't pussyfoot around thinking about the people she was designed to represent, especially the coal miners and the poor people. The UK is still suffering from many of her policies.
Click to expand...



She was one of the greatest British politicians of the 20th century,   she was the   first woman prime minister in Europe, she held the job for 11 years. In the 20th century no other prime minister had been in office for such a long  period, the woman was strong and amazing.

Why other women Prime Ministers   can not be more like her?

But this thread is not about Maggie.


----------



## montelatici

Well, it looks like the Tories will not have a majority. Theresa may be booted out and who knows if Labour might not be able to set up a ruling coaltion.


----------



## frigidweirdo

skye said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missing her because she fucked people over? Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> all the contrary!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then explain.
> 
> Otherwise it just looks like you'll say anything just for attention, like Katy Hopkins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I miss her because she was a strong woman,  who knew what side she was on and who didn't pussyfoot around   with the Left like many other British leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, she was on the wrong side, and she bloody well knew it, and no, she didn't pussyfoot around thinking about the people she was designed to represent, especially the coal miners and the poor people. The UK is still suffering from many of her policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She was one of the greatest British politicians of the 20th century,   she was the   first woman prime minister in Europe, she held the job for 11 years. In the 20th century no other prime minister had been in office for such a long  period, the woman was strong and amazing.
> 
> Why other women Prime Ministers   can not be more like her?
> 
> But this thread is not about Maggie.
Click to expand...


Nothing you've said has convinced me that you know the first thing about Thatcher. You can easily go onto wikipedia, skim off a few facts and state this is why you like her. 

If you're looking for examples of strong women, she ain't it, she wasn't a woman, she was a bitch.


----------



## frigidweirdo

montelatici said:


> Well, it looks like the Tories will not have a majority. Theresa may be booted out and who knows if Labour might not be able to set up a ruling coaltion.



For Labour to set up a ruling coalition they'd need the SNP and Liberal Democrats on board at the very least. The Tories will have the Ulster Unionists and possibly Plaid to back them up. The Tories will get their govt.


----------



## skye

frigidweirdo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> all the contrary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain.
> 
> Otherwise it just looks like you'll say anything just for attention, like Katy Hopkins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I miss her because she was a strong woman,  who knew what side she was on and who didn't pussyfoot around   with the Left like many other British leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, she was on the wrong side, and she bloody well knew it, and no, she didn't pussyfoot around thinking about the people she was designed to represent, especially the coal miners and the poor people. The UK is still suffering from many of her policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She was one of the greatest British politicians of the 20th century,   she was the   first woman prime minister in Europe, she held the job for 11 years. In the 20th century no other prime minister had been in office for such a long  period, the woman was strong and amazing.
> 
> Why other women Prime Ministers   can not be more like her?
> 
> But this thread is not about Maggie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing you've said has convinced me that you know the first thing about Thatcher. You can easily go onto wikipedia, skim off a few facts and state this is why you like her.
> 
> If you're looking for examples of strong women, she ain't it, she wasn't a woman, she was a bitch.
Click to expand...



So ...who is a strong woman for you?

Hilarious Clinton?


----------



## Eloy

montelatici said:


> Well, it looks like the Tories will not have a majority. Theresa may be booted out and who knows if Labour might not be able to set up a ruling coaltion.


The numbers suggest Labour would be better advised to be a strong opposition and work with other parties on an issue-by-issue basis. The Tories will have a hard time being a minority ruling party.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Thatcher never met a fascist dictator she didnt like. Human effluent.


----------



## montelatici

frigidweirdo said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it looks like the Tories will not have a majority. Theresa may be booted out and who knows if Labour might not be able to set up a ruling coaltion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Labour to set up a ruling coalition they'd need the SNP and Liberal Democrats on board at the very least. The Tories will have the Ulster Unionists and possibly Plaid to back them up. The Tories will get their govt.
Click to expand...


Who knows how the vote will end up yet, except that the Tories will not have a majority.  Even if the Tories manage to assemble a ruling coalition it will be very weak.


----------



## Eloy

frigidweirdo said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it looks like the Tories will not have a majority. Theresa may be booted out and who knows if Labour might not be able to set up a ruling coaltion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Labour to set up a ruling coalition they'd need the SNP and Liberal Democrats on board at the very least. The Tories will have the Ulster Unionists and possibly Plaid to back them up. The Tories will get their govt.
Click to expand...

Pleid Cymru would not back-up the Tories. The Tories are petrified, injured, and rendered weaker than before this election.


----------



## frigidweirdo

skye said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain.
> 
> Otherwise it just looks like you'll say anything just for attention, like Katy Hopkins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss her because she was a strong woman,  who knew what side she was on and who didn't pussyfoot around   with the Left like many other British leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, she was on the wrong side, and she bloody well knew it, and no, she didn't pussyfoot around thinking about the people she was designed to represent, especially the coal miners and the poor people. The UK is still suffering from many of her policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She was one of the greatest British politicians of the 20th century,   she was the   first woman prime minister in Europe, she held the job for 11 years. In the 20th century no other prime minister had been in office for such a long  period, the woman was strong and amazing.
> 
> Why other women Prime Ministers   can not be more like her?
> 
> But this thread is not about Maggie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing you've said has convinced me that you know the first thing about Thatcher. You can easily go onto wikipedia, skim off a few facts and state this is why you like her.
> 
> If you're looking for examples of strong women, she ain't it, she wasn't a woman, she was a bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So ...who is a strong woman for you?
> 
> Hilarious Clinton?
Click to expand...


It's not a particular favorite thing of mine to think about, but Merkel might get up there. I have respect for her, she might be on the right of the spectrum, but she's never done anything like Thatcher or May.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Eloy said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it looks like the Tories will not have a majority. Theresa may be booted out and who knows if Labour might not be able to set up a ruling coaltion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Labour to set up a ruling coalition they'd need the SNP and Liberal Democrats on board at the very least. The Tories will have the Ulster Unionists and possibly Plaid to back them up. The Tories will get their govt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pleid Cymru would not back-up the Tories. The Tories are petrified, injured, and rendered weaker than before this election.
Click to expand...


I mean, I'm not suggesting it will happen, but you never know what a party, like the Lib Dems, might do in order to get a little power. Plaid should look at the Lib Dems to see what happens, but....


----------



## Eloy

The Result: A Hung Parliament


----------



## Eloy

frigidweirdo said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it looks like the Tories will not have a majority. Theresa may be booted out and who knows if Labour might not be able to set up a ruling coaltion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Labour to set up a ruling coalition they'd need the SNP and Liberal Democrats on board at the very least. The Tories will have the Ulster Unionists and possibly Plaid to back them up. The Tories will get their govt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pleid Cymru would not back-up the Tories. The Tories are petrified, injured, and rendered weaker than before this election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean, I'm not suggesting it will happen, but you never know what a party, like the Lib Dems, might do in order to get a little power. Plaid should look at the Lib Dems to see what happens, but....
Click to expand...

The Liberals have learnt a bitter but necessary lesson about gong into a coalition as a minority partner. The whole party was punished and Nick Clegg who did it lost his seat in this election as a result.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Eloy said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it looks like the Tories will not have a majority. Theresa may be booted out and who knows if Labour might not be able to set up a ruling coaltion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Labour to set up a ruling coalition they'd need the SNP and Liberal Democrats on board at the very least. The Tories will have the Ulster Unionists and possibly Plaid to back them up. The Tories will get their govt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pleid Cymru would not back-up the Tories. The Tories are petrified, injured, and rendered weaker than before this election.
Click to expand...

Plaid despise the tories. They dont like labour much either.But hell would freeze over before they prop up the tories.


----------



## Eloy

Tommy Tainant said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it looks like the Tories will not have a majority. Theresa may be booted out and who knows if Labour might not be able to set up a ruling coaltion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Labour to set up a ruling coalition they'd need the SNP and Liberal Democrats on board at the very least. The Tories will have the Ulster Unionists and possibly Plaid to back them up. The Tories will get their govt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pleid Cymru would not back-up the Tories. The Tories are petrified, injured, and rendered weaker than before this election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plaid despise the tories. They dont like labour much either.But hell would freeze over before they prop up the tories.
Click to expand...

You might as well have a little breakfast while you are up, Tommy. A cup of tea and a fried egg before you take a nap and enjoy the election result.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Eloy said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it looks like the Tories will not have a majority. Theresa may be booted out and who knows if Labour might not be able to set up a ruling coaltion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Labour to set up a ruling coalition they'd need the SNP and Liberal Democrats on board at the very least. The Tories will have the Ulster Unionists and possibly Plaid to back them up. The Tories will get their govt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pleid Cymru would not back-up the Tories. The Tories are petrified, injured, and rendered weaker than before this election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean, I'm not suggesting it will happen, but you never know what a party, like the Lib Dems, might do in order to get a little power. Plaid should look at the Lib Dems to see what happens, but....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Liberals have learnt a bitter but necessary lesson about gong into a coalition as a minority partner. The whole party was punished and Nick Clegg who did it lost his seat in this election as a result.
Click to expand...


Well, no doubt Clegg lost his seat this time around simply because the Lib Dems were awful. They should have been loud and vocal about not being the Tories or Labour, and they were almost silent.


----------



## frigidweirdo

UKIP down 10.9%, they're dead.


----------



## frigidweirdo

The DUP have 10 seats. Which means the Tories need, what 316 seats to be able to form a government. They have 285 right now with some pretty Tory looking places up for grabs.


----------



## Eloy

frigidweirdo said:


> UKIP down 10.9%, they're dead.


Ukip never had more than 1 seat and that was a defection. The English press and TV gave their loudmouth Leader, Farage, far too much in inches of ink and air time. They were mostly unhappy Tories. 
It ought to be worrying how the English media try to make, and in the case of Jeremy Corbyn, break people they support or reject. The English media are unbalanced, right-wing, and pro-Tory.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Eloy said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> UKIP down 10.9%, they're dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukip never had more than 1 seat and that was a defection. The English press and TV gave their loudmouth Leader, Farage, far too much in inches of ink and air time. They were mostly unhappy Tories.
> It ought to be worrying how the English media try to make, and in the case of Jeremy Corbyn, break people they support or reject. The English media are unbalanced, right-wing, and pro-Tory.
Click to expand...


Yes, I know. Well actually their two defections became one actual seat in a General Election. 

But, UKIP was always going to nose dive, it's good for the Tories.


----------



## Eloy

frigidweirdo said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> UKIP down 10.9%, they're dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukip never had more than 1 seat and that was a defection. The English press and TV gave their loudmouth Leader, Farage, far too much in inches of ink and air time. They were mostly unhappy Tories.
> It ought to be worrying how the English media try to make, and in the case of Jeremy Corbyn, break people they support or reject. The English media are unbalanced, right-wing, and pro-Tory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I know. Well actually their two defections became one actual seat in a General Election.
> 
> But, UKIP was always going to nose dive, it's good for the Tories.
Click to expand...

Because the general election uses a first-past-the-post system, there is no hope for multiple parties. Small parties cannot grow and governments will always gain power with a minority of votes. This type of voting will put pressure to form two parties; right and left and as close to the center as possible to get votes.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Eloy said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> UKIP down 10.9%, they're dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukip never had more than 1 seat and that was a defection. The English press and TV gave their loudmouth Leader, Farage, far too much in inches of ink and air time. They were mostly unhappy Tories.
> It ought to be worrying how the English media try to make, and in the case of Jeremy Corbyn, break people they support or reject. The English media are unbalanced, right-wing, and pro-Tory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I know. Well actually their two defections became one actual seat in a General Election.
> 
> But, UKIP was always going to nose dive, it's good for the Tories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the general election uses a first-past-the-post system, there is no hope for multiple parties. Small parties cannot grow and governments will always gain power with a minority of votes. This type of voting will put pressure to form two parties; right and left and as close to the center as possible to get votes.
Click to expand...


Yes, essentially negative voting. However many UKIP supporters voted UKIP because they thought they could get something, and they got it. Now there's no need they've gone back. UKIP were always a single issue party fighting without their single issue this time around.


----------



## frigidweirdo

General Election 2017 live: Astonishing exit poll shows Tories set to lose majority as UK heads for possible Hung Parliament

Looks like the Tories will fall 12 short of 326, which means the DUP won't be able to get them over the line. 

The SNP and Liberal Democrats are the only ones, other than Labour, who could do this. The Lib Dems won't and I'm sure after losing a few seats to the Tories in Scotland, the SNP won't either. The SNP know that a referendum wouldn't give them a positive result, so what's the point of seeing the NHS fall.

So what could is be? 

A grand coalition with Labour going hard on more money for the NHS, the Police, education? 

Labour forming government? They'd need 65 seats to do that, the SNP have 34, the Lib Dems 12, that's 46, way short and three parties is hard enough, let alone needing another 20 from the DUP, Sinn Fein AND Plaid to make it work. That's not going to happen.


----------



## Political Junky

Election results live: Theresa May under fire as hung parliament confirmed

*Jeremy Corbyn calls for May to resign after hung parliament confirmed*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Eloy said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> UKIP down 10.9%, they're dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukip never had more than 1 seat and that was a defection. The English press and TV gave their loudmouth Leader, Farage, far too much in inches of ink and air time. They were mostly unhappy Tories.
> It ought to be worrying how the English media try to make, and in the case of Jeremy Corbyn, break people they support or reject. The English media are unbalanced, right-wing, and pro-Tory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I know. Well actually their two defections became one actual seat in a General Election.
> 
> But, UKIP was always going to nose dive, it's good for the Tories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the general election uses a first-past-the-post system, there is no hope for multiple parties. Small parties cannot grow and governments will always gain power with a minority of votes. This type of voting will put pressure to form two parties; right and left and as close to the center as possible to get votes.
Click to expand...


The BBC World Service say that Theresa May going to Buckingham Palace at 12.30PM to tell Queen she can form a Government with the DUP (Democratic Unionist Party)

As it stands the Conservatives have 318 seats, this will be 319 seat soon as Kensington and Chelsea are still counting and it's a safe Tory seat.

Therefore the Conservatives 319 + DUP 10 = 329 = The Conservatives will be able to get through the Queen's Speech and also pass a Budget etc.

Sinn Fein have 7 seats but won't take their seats as they have an Abstentionist Policy because they won't swear allegiance to the British Queen.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Eloy said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> UKIP down 10.9%, they're dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukip never had more than 1 seat and that was a defection. The English press and TV gave their loudmouth Leader, Farage, far too much in inches of ink and air time. They were mostly unhappy Tories.
> It ought to be worrying how the English media try to make, and in the case of Jeremy Corbyn, break people they support or reject. The English media are unbalanced, right-wing, and pro-Tory.
Click to expand...


The collapsed UKIP vote went more to Labour than the Conservatives, especially in the English Midlands and North Western seats, the Labour Party got a larger share of the UKIP vote.


----------



## Eloy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> UKIP down 10.9%, they're dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukip never had more than 1 seat and that was a defection. The English press and TV gave their loudmouth Leader, Farage, far too much in inches of ink and air time. They were mostly unhappy Tories.
> It ought to be worrying how the English media try to make, and in the case of Jeremy Corbyn, break people they support or reject. The English media are unbalanced, right-wing, and pro-Tory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I know. Well actually their two defections became one actual seat in a General Election.
> 
> But, UKIP was always going to nose dive, it's good for the Tories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the general election uses a first-past-the-post system, there is no hope for multiple parties. Small parties cannot grow and governments will always gain power with a minority of votes. This type of voting will put pressure to form two parties; right and left and as close to the center as possible to get votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The BBC World Service say that Theresa May going to Buckingham Palace at 12.30PM to tell Queen she can form a Government with the DUP (Democratic Unionist Party)
> 
> As it stands the Conservatives have 318 seats, this will be 319 seat soon as Kensington and Chelsea are still counting and it's a safe Tory seat.
> 
> Therefore the Conservatives 319 + DUP 10 = 329 = The Conservatives will be able to get through the Queen's Speech and also pass a Budget etc.
> 
> Sinn Fein have 7 seats but won't take their seats as they have an Abstentionist Policy because they won't swear allegiance to the British Queen.
Click to expand...

The ordinary English people have no concept of the trouble they are in if the Tories can form a government only with the help of a Protestant, anti-Catholic, homophobic bigots such as are members of the DUP. How that government can be balanced and objective about N. Ireland and relations with the Republic of Ireland while it depends on the DUP defies belief.


----------



## Eloy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> UKIP down 10.9%, they're dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukip never had more than 1 seat and that was a defection. The English press and TV gave their loudmouth Leader, Farage, far too much in inches of ink and air time. They were mostly unhappy Tories.
> It ought to be worrying how the English media try to make, and in the case of Jeremy Corbyn, break people they support or reject. The English media are unbalanced, right-wing, and pro-Tory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The collapsed UKIP vote went more to Labour than the Conservatives, especially in the English Midlands and North Western seats, the Labour Party got a larger share of the UKIP vote.
Click to expand...

You are mistaken again; about twice as many Ukip supporters went to the Tories.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

frigidweirdo said:


> General Election 2017 live: Astonishing exit poll shows Tories set to lose majority as UK heads for possible Hung Parliament
> 
> Looks like the Tories will fall 12 short of 326, which means the DUP won't be able to get them over the line.
> 
> The SNP and Liberal Democrats are the only ones, other than Labour, who could do this. The Lib Dems won't and I'm sure after losing a few seats to the Tories in Scotland, the SNP won't either. The SNP know that a referendum wouldn't give them a positive result, so what's the point of seeing the NHS fall.
> 
> So what could is be?
> 
> A grand coalition with Labour going hard on more money for the NHS, the Police, education?
> 
> Labour forming government? They'd need 65 seats to do that, the SNP have 34, the Lib Dems 12, that's 46, way short and three parties is hard enough, let alone needing another 20 from the DUP, Sinn Fein AND Plaid to make it work. That's not going to happen.



*"Looks like the Tories will fall 12 short of 326, which means the DUP won't be able to get them over the line."*

This is incorrect of course. The mathematics as it stands:

The Conservatives 319 + DUP 10 = 329 = The new British Government.

Probably not a full Coalition, the DUP more likely will support the Conservatives on vote basis, the Queen's Speech, Budget, voting to get through Government Bills etc.

The Labour Party + SNP + Liberal Democrats + the smaller parties = Cannot outvote the Government, they don't have enough votes combined together.

*"Sinn Fein"*

Nobody gets the votes of Sinn Fein ever, Sinn Fein with their Abstentionist Policy have always refused to take their seats in the House of Parliament.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Eloy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> UKIP down 10.9%, they're dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukip never had more than 1 seat and that was a defection. The English press and TV gave their loudmouth Leader, Farage, far too much in inches of ink and air time. They were mostly unhappy Tories.
> It ought to be worrying how the English media try to make, and in the case of Jeremy Corbyn, break people they support or reject. The English media are unbalanced, right-wing, and pro-Tory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The collapsed UKIP vote went more to Labour than the Conservatives, especially in the English Midlands and North Western seats, the Labour Party got a larger share of the UKIP vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sinn Fein  about twice as many Ukip supporters went to the Tories.
Click to expand...


*"You are mistaken again"*

Lol I was never wrong last night not ONE time, I said from the beginning that the Conservatives would form the next British Government, I also said in the middle of the night that the DUP would give the Conservatives the overall majority and they have.

I was never wrong or mistaken, but you and the other Socialist supporters were 100% wrong ALL night, in desperation suggesting that Jeremy Corbyn would become the British Prime Minister despite it being a COMPLETE mathematical impossibility.

My posts from last night are here in this thread for all to read, for all to see I was correct all along and you people were wrong all along.

I was never mistaken, but you were mistaken consistently.

*"about twice as many Ukip supporters went to the Tories"
*
Wrong, I was reading the Internals, I'll post them later.


----------



## Eloy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> General Election 2017 live: Astonishing exit poll shows Tories set to lose majority as UK heads for possible Hung Parliament
> 
> Looks like the Tories will fall 12 short of 326, which means the DUP won't be able to get them over the line.
> 
> The SNP and Liberal Democrats are the only ones, other than Labour, who could do this. The Lib Dems won't and I'm sure after losing a few seats to the Tories in Scotland, the SNP won't either. The SNP know that a referendum wouldn't give them a positive result, so what's the point of seeing the NHS fall.
> 
> So what could is be?
> 
> A grand coalition with Labour going hard on more money for the NHS, the Police, education?
> 
> Labour forming government? They'd need 65 seats to do that, the SNP have 34, the Lib Dems 12, that's 46, way short and three parties is hard enough, let alone needing another 20 from the DUP, Sinn Fein AND Plaid to make it work. That's not going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Looks like the Tories will fall 12 short of 326, which means the DUP won't be able to get them over the line."*
> 
> This is incorrect of course. The mathematics as it stands:
> 
> The Conservatives 319 + DUP 10 = 329 = The new British Government.
> 
> Probably not a full Coalition, the DUP more likely will support the Conservatives on vote basis, the Queen's Speech, Budget, voting to get through Government Bills etc.
> 
> The Labour Party + SNP + Liberal Democrats + the smaller parties = Cannot outvote the Government, they don't have enough votes combined together.
> 
> *"Sinn Fein"*
> 
> Nobody gets the votes of Sinn Fein ever, Sinn Fein with their Abstentionist Policy have always refused to take their seats in the House of Parliament.
Click to expand...

What will ordinary English people think when they realize that the Orange Order of Ulster Protestant sectarian bigots will be calling the shots in their government.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Eloy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> UKIP down 10.9%, they're dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukip never had more than 1 seat and that was a defection. The English press and TV gave their loudmouth Leader, Farage, far too much in inches of ink and air time. They were mostly unhappy Tories.
> It ought to be worrying how the English media try to make, and in the case of Jeremy Corbyn, break people they support or reject. The English media are unbalanced, right-wing, and pro-Tory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I know. Well actually their two defections became one actual seat in a General Election.
> 
> But, UKIP was always going to nose dive, it's good for the Tories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the general election uses a first-past-the-post system, there is no hope for multiple parties. Small parties cannot grow and governments will always gain power with a minority of votes. This type of voting will put pressure to form two parties; right and left and as close to the center as possible to get votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The BBC World Service say that Theresa May going to Buckingham Palace at 12.30PM to tell Queen she can form a Government with the DUP (Democratic Unionist Party)
> 
> As it stands the Conservatives have 318 seats, this will be 319 seat soon as Kensington and Chelsea are still counting and it's a safe Tory seat.
> 
> Therefore the Conservatives 319 + DUP 10 = 329 = The Conservatives will be able to get through the Queen's Speech and also pass a Budget etc.
> 
> Sinn Fein have 7 seats but won't take their seats as they have an Abstentionist Policy because they won't swear allegiance to the British Queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ordinary English people have no concept of the trouble they are in if the Tories can form a government only with the help of a Protestant, anti-Catholic, homophobic bigots such as are members of the DUP. How that government can be balanced and objective about N. Ireland and relations with the Republic of Ireland while it depends on the DUP defies belief.
Click to expand...


Well this is what the British are getting the Conservatives with the DUP, so they'll just have to get used to that because that's the Government they are getting.


----------



## Eloy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> UKIP down 10.9%, they're dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukip never had more than 1 seat and that was a defection. The English press and TV gave their loudmouth Leader, Farage, far too much in inches of ink and air time. They were mostly unhappy Tories.
> It ought to be worrying how the English media try to make, and in the case of Jeremy Corbyn, break people they support or reject. The English media are unbalanced, right-wing, and pro-Tory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The collapsed UKIP vote went more to Labour than the Conservatives, especially in the English Midlands and North Western seats, the Labour Party got a larger share of the UKIP vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sinn Fein  about twice as many Ukip supporters went to the Tories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"You are mistaken again"*
> 
> Lol I was never wrong last night not ONE time, I said from the beginning that the Conservatives would form the next British Government, I also said in the middle of the night that the DUP would give the Conservatives the overall majority and they have.
> 
> I was never wrong or mistaken, but you and the other Socialist supporters were 100% wrong ALL night, in desperation suggesting that Jeremy Corbyn would become the British Prime Minister despite it being a COMPLETE mathematical impossibility.
> 
> My posts from last night are here in this thread for all to read, for all to see I was correct all along and you people were wrong all along.
> 
> I was never mistaken, but you were mistaken consistently.
> 
> *"about twice as many Ukip supporters went to the Tories"
> *
> Wrong, I was reading the Internals, I'll post them later.
Click to expand...

I never said Jeremy Corbyn would or could be prime minister.
There is no way the Tories would have the DUP in government.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Eloy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> General Election 2017 live: Astonishing exit poll shows Tories set to lose majority as UK heads for possible Hung Parliament
> 
> Looks like the Tories will fall 12 short of 326, which means the DUP won't be able to get them over the line.
> 
> The SNP and Liberal Democrats are the only ones, other than Labour, who could do this. The Lib Dems won't and I'm sure after losing a few seats to the Tories in Scotland, the SNP won't either. The SNP know that a referendum wouldn't give them a positive result, so what's the point of seeing the NHS fall.
> 
> So what could is be?
> 
> A grand coalition with Labour going hard on more money for the NHS, the Police, education?
> 
> Labour forming government? They'd need 65 seats to do that, the SNP have 34, the Lib Dems 12, that's 46, way short and three parties is hard enough, let alone needing another 20 from the DUP, Sinn Fein AND Plaid to make it work. That's not going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Looks like the Tories will fall 12 short of 326, which means the DUP won't be able to get them over the line."*
> 
> This is incorrect of course. The mathematics as it stands:
> 
> The Conservatives 319 + DUP 10 = 329 = The new British Government.
> 
> Probably not a full Coalition, the DUP more likely will support the Conservatives on vote basis, the Queen's Speech, Budget, voting to get through Government Bills etc.
> 
> The Labour Party + SNP + Liberal Democrats + the smaller parties = Cannot outvote the Government, they don't have enough votes combined together.
> 
> *"Sinn Fein"*
> 
> Nobody gets the votes of Sinn Fein ever, Sinn Fein with their Abstentionist Policy have always refused to take their seats in the House of Parliament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What will ordinary English people think when they realize that the Orange Order of Ulster Protestant sectarian bigots will be calling the shots in their government.
Click to expand...


Well the British have had Conservative + UUP (Ulster Unionist Party) before.

These parties are very different to how they were in the 1970s etc, for a very long time now in Northern Ireland the DUP have been in a Coalition with Sinn Fein, the latter Deputy First Minister an actual former Commander of the IRA Martin McGuinness.

Emotionally mature people put the past in the past and move on and shake hands and say "let's try and work together on what we can agree on" the DUP who were linked with the UDA and the UVF the Protestant versions of the IRA sat in a room and at a table with Sinn Fein the political wing of the IRA and they shook hands and formed a Coalition.

If people held the hate and bigotry that you Far Leftists do refering to people as "sectarian bigots" then the murders would still be happening, there would have been NO Northern Ireland Peace Deal.

Emotionally mature people move on and forward, Far Leftists live in the past, the majority do not they want to move on and forward.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

skye said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missing her because she fucked people over? Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> all the contrary!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then explain.
> 
> Otherwise it just looks like you'll say anything just for attention, like Katy Hopkins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I miss her because she was a strong woman,  who knew what side she was on and who didn't pussyfoot around   with the Left like many other British leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, she was on the wrong side, and she bloody well knew it, and no, she didn't pussyfoot around thinking about the people she was designed to represent, especially the coal miners and the poor people. The UK is still suffering from many of her policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She was one of the greatest British politicians of the 20th century,   she was the   first woman prime minister in Europe, she held the job for 11 years. In the 20th century no other prime minister had been in office for such a long  period, the woman was strong and amazing.
> 
> Why other women Prime Ministers   can not be more like her?
> 
> But this thread is not about Maggie.
Click to expand...


Margaret Thatcher yes was one of the greatest Western leaders along with Ronald Reagan. We have total respect for both Thatcher and Reagan.


----------



## Eloy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> General Election 2017 live: Astonishing exit poll shows Tories set to lose majority as UK heads for possible Hung Parliament
> 
> Looks like the Tories will fall 12 short of 326, which means the DUP won't be able to get them over the line.
> 
> The SNP and Liberal Democrats are the only ones, other than Labour, who could do this. The Lib Dems won't and I'm sure after losing a few seats to the Tories in Scotland, the SNP won't either. The SNP know that a referendum wouldn't give them a positive result, so what's the point of seeing the NHS fall.
> 
> So what could is be?
> 
> A grand coalition with Labour going hard on more money for the NHS, the Police, education?
> 
> Labour forming government? They'd need 65 seats to do that, the SNP have 34, the Lib Dems 12, that's 46, way short and three parties is hard enough, let alone needing another 20 from the DUP, Sinn Fein AND Plaid to make it work. That's not going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Looks like the Tories will fall 12 short of 326, which means the DUP won't be able to get them over the line."*
> 
> This is incorrect of course. The mathematics as it stands:
> 
> The Conservatives 319 + DUP 10 = 329 = The new British Government.
> 
> Probably not a full Coalition, the DUP more likely will support the Conservatives on vote basis, the Queen's Speech, Budget, voting to get through Government Bills etc.
> 
> The Labour Party + SNP + Liberal Democrats + the smaller parties = Cannot outvote the Government, they don't have enough votes combined together.
> 
> *"Sinn Fein"*
> 
> Nobody gets the votes of Sinn Fein ever, Sinn Fein with their Abstentionist Policy have always refused to take their seats in the House of Parliament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What will ordinary English people think when they realize that the Orange Order of Ulster Protestant sectarian bigots will be calling the shots in their government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the British have had Conservative + UUP (Ulster Unionist Party) before.
> 
> These parties are very different to how they were in the 1970s etc, for a very long time now in Northern Ireland the DUP have been in a Coalition with Sinn Fein, the latter Deputy First Minister an actual former Commander of the IRA Martin McGuinness.
> 
> Emotionally mature people put the past in the past and move on and shake hands and say "let's try and work together on what we can agree on" the DUP who were linked with the UDA and the UVF the Protestant versions of the IRA sat in a room and at a table with Sinn Fein the political wing of the IRA and they shook hands and formed a Coalition.
> 
> If people held the hate and bigotry that you Far Leftists do refering to people as "sectarian bigots" then the murders would still be happening, there would have been NO Northern Ireland Peace Deal.
Click to expand...

Please stop writing untruths; the DUP is not the Ulster Unionist Party, they are Paisleyites, homophobes, anti-Catholic, anti-Irish language, anti-European Union (while the majority of N.Ireland voters are for Remain). The DUP have not moved on and the power-sharing Authority in Stormont came to a halt because Arlene Foster (DUP) did not have the courtesy to treat Martin McGuinness (whom you mentioned) with common respect. They are members of the Protestant Orange Order and ordinary English people have nothing in common with their fundamentalist hate.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Eloy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> UKIP down 10.9%, they're dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukip never had more than 1 seat and that was a defection. The English press and TV gave their loudmouth Leader, Farage, far too much in inches of ink and air time. They were mostly unhappy Tories.
> It ought to be worrying how the English media try to make, and in the case of Jeremy Corbyn, break people they support or reject. The English media are unbalanced, right-wing, and pro-Tory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The collapsed UKIP vote went more to Labour than the Conservatives, especially in the English Midlands and North Western seats, the Labour Party got a larger share of the UKIP vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sinn Fein  about twice as many Ukip supporters went to the Tories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"You are mistaken again"*
> 
> Lol I was never wrong last night not ONE time, I said from the beginning that the Conservatives would form the next British Government, I also said in the middle of the night that the DUP would give the Conservatives the overall majority and they have.
> 
> I was never wrong or mistaken, but you and the other Socialist supporters were 100% wrong ALL night, in desperation suggesting that Jeremy Corbyn would become the British Prime Minister despite it being a COMPLETE mathematical impossibility.
> 
> My posts from last night are here in this thread for all to read, for all to see I was correct all along and you people were wrong all along.
> 
> I was never mistaken, but you were mistaken consistently.
> 
> *"about twice as many Ukip supporters went to the Tories"
> *
> Wrong, I was reading the Internals, I'll post them later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said Jeremy Corbyn would or could be prime minister.
> There is no way the Tories would have the DUP in government.
Click to expand...


Just give it up, like all Socialists you are wrong about everything.

*"There is no way the Tories would have the DUP in government."*

I have made several long posts already about this just moments ago, people reading this thread can read all my comments, do have reading comprehension problems or something, 20 minutes ago I already posted:

NOTE: "Probably not a full Coalition"





British General Election Results


----------



## Eloy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> all the contrary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain.
> 
> Otherwise it just looks like you'll say anything just for attention, like Katy Hopkins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I miss her because she was a strong woman,  who knew what side she was on and who didn't pussyfoot around   with the Left like many other British leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, she was on the wrong side, and she bloody well knew it, and no, she didn't pussyfoot around thinking about the people she was designed to represent, especially the coal miners and the poor people. The UK is still suffering from many of her policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She was one of the greatest British politicians of the 20th century,   she was the   first woman prime minister in Europe, she held the job for 11 years. In the 20th century no other prime minister had been in office for such a long  period, the woman was strong and amazing.
> 
> Why other women Prime Ministers   can not be more like her?
> 
> But this thread is not about Maggie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Margaret Thatcher yes was one of the greatest Western leaders along with Ronald Reagan. We have total respect for both Thatcher and Reagan.
Click to expand...

Margaret Thatcher was booted out of Number 10 by the Tories in her own party.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Eloy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> General Election 2017 live: Astonishing exit poll shows Tories set to lose majority as UK heads for possible Hung Parliament
> 
> Looks like the Tories will fall 12 short of 326, which means the DUP won't be able to get them over the line.
> 
> The SNP and Liberal Democrats are the only ones, other than Labour, who could do this. The Lib Dems won't and I'm sure after losing a few seats to the Tories in Scotland, the SNP won't either. The SNP know that a referendum wouldn't give them a positive result, so what's the point of seeing the NHS fall.
> 
> So what could is be?
> 
> A grand coalition with Labour going hard on more money for the NHS, the Police, education?
> 
> Labour forming government? They'd need 65 seats to do that, the SNP have 34, the Lib Dems 12, that's 46, way short and three parties is hard enough, let alone needing another 20 from the DUP, Sinn Fein AND Plaid to make it work. That's not going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Looks like the Tories will fall 12 short of 326, which means the DUP won't be able to get them over the line."*
> 
> This is incorrect of course. The mathematics as it stands:
> 
> The Conservatives 319 + DUP 10 = 329 = The new British Government.
> 
> Probably not a full Coalition, the DUP more likely will support the Conservatives on vote basis, the Queen's Speech, Budget, voting to get through Government Bills etc.
> 
> The Labour Party + SNP + Liberal Democrats + the smaller parties = Cannot outvote the Government, they don't have enough votes combined together.
> 
> *"Sinn Fein"*
> 
> Nobody gets the votes of Sinn Fein ever, Sinn Fein with their Abstentionist Policy have always refused to take their seats in the House of Parliament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What will ordinary English people think when they realize that the Orange Order of Ulster Protestant sectarian bigots will be calling the shots in their government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the British have had Conservative + UUP (Ulster Unionist Party) before.
> 
> These parties are very different to how they were in the 1970s etc, for a very long time now in Northern Ireland the DUP have been in a Coalition with Sinn Fein, the latter Deputy First Minister an actual former Commander of the IRA Martin McGuinness.
> 
> Emotionally mature people put the past in the past and move on and shake hands and say "let's try and work together on what we can agree on" the DUP who were linked with the UDA and the UVF the Protestant versions of the IRA sat in a room and at a table with Sinn Fein the political wing of the IRA and they shook hands and formed a Coalition.
> 
> If people held the hate and bigotry that you Far Leftists do refering to people as "sectarian bigots" then the murders would still be happening, there would have been NO Northern Ireland Peace Deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please stop writing untruths; the DUP is not the Ulster Unionist Party, they are Paisleyites, homophobes, anti-Catholic, anti-Irish language, anti-European Union (while the majority of N.Ireland voters are for Remain). The DUP have not moved on and the power-sharing Authority in Stormont came to a halt because Arlene Foster (DUP) did not have the courtesy to treat Martin McGuinness (whom you mentioned) with common respect. They are members of the Protestant Orange Order and ordinary English people have nothing in common with their fundamentalist hate.
Click to expand...


^ Ignore the Far Left Sectarian Hate Monger, gibbering and gibbering about the DUP while ignoring that Martin McGuinness was a Commander in the IRA and admitted himself he gave orders to have people murdered.

Far Left = Terrorist Supporters, be they IRA terrorists, Hamas terrorists or ISIS terrorists.


----------



## Eloy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukip never had more than 1 seat and that was a defection. The English press and TV gave their loudmouth Leader, Farage, far too much in inches of ink and air time. They were mostly unhappy Tories.
> It ought to be worrying how the English media try to make, and in the case of Jeremy Corbyn, break people they support or reject. The English media are unbalanced, right-wing, and pro-Tory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The collapsed UKIP vote went more to Labour than the Conservatives, especially in the English Midlands and North Western seats, the Labour Party got a larger share of the UKIP vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sinn Fein  about twice as many Ukip supporters went to the Tories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"You are mistaken again"*
> 
> Lol I was never wrong last night not ONE time, I said from the beginning that the Conservatives would form the next British Government, I also said in the middle of the night that the DUP would give the Conservatives the overall majority and they have.
> 
> I was never wrong or mistaken, but you and the other Socialist supporters were 100% wrong ALL night, in desperation suggesting that Jeremy Corbyn would become the British Prime Minister despite it being a COMPLETE mathematical impossibility.
> 
> My posts from last night are here in this thread for all to read, for all to see I was correct all along and you people were wrong all along.
> 
> I was never mistaken, but you were mistaken consistently.
> 
> *"about twice as many Ukip supporters went to the Tories"
> *
> Wrong, I was reading the Internals, I'll post them later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said Jeremy Corbyn would or could be prime minister.
> There is no way the Tories would have the DUP in government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just give it up, like all Socialists you are wrong about everything.
> 
> *"There is no way the Tories would have the DUP in government."*
> 
> I have made several long posts already about this just moments ago, people reading this thread can read all my comments, do have reading comprehension problems or something, 20 minutes ago I already posted:
> 
> NOTE: "Probably not a full Coalition"
> 
> View attachment 131886
> 
> British General Election Results
Click to expand...

Stop being rude if you expect a response from me.


----------



## Eloy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> General Election 2017 live: Astonishing exit poll shows Tories set to lose majority as UK heads for possible Hung Parliament
> 
> Looks like the Tories will fall 12 short of 326, which means the DUP won't be able to get them over the line.
> 
> The SNP and Liberal Democrats are the only ones, other than Labour, who could do this. The Lib Dems won't and I'm sure after losing a few seats to the Tories in Scotland, the SNP won't either. The SNP know that a referendum wouldn't give them a positive result, so what's the point of seeing the NHS fall.
> 
> So what could is be?
> 
> A grand coalition with Labour going hard on more money for the NHS, the Police, education?
> 
> Labour forming government? They'd need 65 seats to do that, the SNP have 34, the Lib Dems 12, that's 46, way short and three parties is hard enough, let alone needing another 20 from the DUP, Sinn Fein AND Plaid to make it work. That's not going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Looks like the Tories will fall 12 short of 326, which means the DUP won't be able to get them over the line."*
> 
> This is incorrect of course. The mathematics as it stands:
> 
> The Conservatives 319 + DUP 10 = 329 = The new British Government.
> 
> Probably not a full Coalition, the DUP more likely will support the Conservatives on vote basis, the Queen's Speech, Budget, voting to get through Government Bills etc.
> 
> The Labour Party + SNP + Liberal Democrats + the smaller parties = Cannot outvote the Government, they don't have enough votes combined together.
> 
> *"Sinn Fein"*
> 
> Nobody gets the votes of Sinn Fein ever, Sinn Fein with their Abstentionist Policy have always refused to take their seats in the House of Parliament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What will ordinary English people think when they realize that the Orange Order of Ulster Protestant sectarian bigots will be calling the shots in their government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the British have had Conservative + UUP (Ulster Unionist Party) before.
> 
> These parties are very different to how they were in the 1970s etc, for a very long time now in Northern Ireland the DUP have been in a Coalition with Sinn Fein, the latter Deputy First Minister an actual former Commander of the IRA Martin McGuinness.
> 
> Emotionally mature people put the past in the past and move on and shake hands and say "let's try and work together on what we can agree on" the DUP who were linked with the UDA and the UVF the Protestant versions of the IRA sat in a room and at a table with Sinn Fein the political wing of the IRA and they shook hands and formed a Coalition.
> 
> If people held the hate and bigotry that you Far Leftists do refering to people as "sectarian bigots" then the murders would still be happening, there would have been NO Northern Ireland Peace Deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please stop writing untruths; the DUP is not the Ulster Unionist Party, they are Paisleyites, homophobes, anti-Catholic, anti-Irish language, anti-European Union (while the majority of N.Ireland voters are for Remain). The DUP have not moved on and the power-sharing Authority in Stormont came to a halt because Arlene Foster (DUP) did not have the courtesy to treat Martin McGuinness (whom you mentioned) with common respect. They are members of the Protestant Orange Order and ordinary English people have nothing in common with their fundamentalist hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ Ignore the Far Left Sectarian Hate Monger, gibbering and gibbering about the DUP while ignoring that Martin McGuinness was a Commander in the IRA and admitted himself he gave orders to have people murdered.
> 
> Far Left = Terrorist Supporters, be they IRA terrorists, Hamas terrorists or ISIS terrorists.
Click to expand...

Consider yourself on my 'ignore' list.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Eloy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain.
> 
> Otherwise it just looks like you'll say anything just for attention, like Katy Hopkins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss her because she was a strong woman,  who knew what side she was on and who didn't pussyfoot around   with the Left like many other British leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, she was on the wrong side, and she bloody well knew it, and no, she didn't pussyfoot around thinking about the people she was designed to represent, especially the coal miners and the poor people. The UK is still suffering from many of her policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She was one of the greatest British politicians of the 20th century,   she was the   first woman prime minister in Europe, she held the job for 11 years. In the 20th century no other prime minister had been in office for such a long  period, the woman was strong and amazing.
> 
> Why other women Prime Ministers   can not be more like her?
> 
> But this thread is not about Maggie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Margaret Thatcher yes was one of the greatest Western leaders along with Ronald Reagan. We have total respect for both Thatcher and Reagan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Margaret Thatcher was booted out of Number 10 by the Tories in her own party.
Click to expand...


Yes prior to that she had given them several landslides and the Socialists were out of power for 19 years, they only won in 1997 because Tony Blair dropped ALL Socialism from the platform and was basically a Soft Tory, there was nothing Labour about Tony Blair, the only way Socialists can win is by becoming Soft Conservative.

There's nothing more to say in this thread, you are descending into Hate Speech and Sour Grapes like a typical Sore Loser Far Leftist Terrorist Sympathiser.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Eloy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Looks like the Tories will fall 12 short of 326, which means the DUP won't be able to get them over the line."*
> 
> This is incorrect of course. The mathematics as it stands:
> 
> The Conservatives 319 + DUP 10 = 329 = The new British Government.
> 
> Probably not a full Coalition, the DUP more likely will support the Conservatives on vote basis, the Queen's Speech, Budget, voting to get through Government Bills etc.
> 
> The Labour Party + SNP + Liberal Democrats + the smaller parties = Cannot outvote the Government, they don't have enough votes combined together.
> 
> *"Sinn Fein"*
> 
> Nobody gets the votes of Sinn Fein ever, Sinn Fein with their Abstentionist Policy have always refused to take their seats in the House of Parliament.
> 
> 
> 
> What will ordinary English people think when they realize that the Orange Order of Ulster Protestant sectarian bigots will be calling the shots in their government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the British have had Conservative + UUP (Ulster Unionist Party) before.
> 
> These parties are very different to how they were in the 1970s etc, for a very long time now in Northern Ireland the DUP have been in a Coalition with Sinn Fein, the latter Deputy First Minister an actual former Commander of the IRA Martin McGuinness.
> 
> Emotionally mature people put the past in the past and move on and shake hands and say "let's try and work together on what we can agree on" the DUP who were linked with the UDA and the UVF the Protestant versions of the IRA sat in a room and at a table with Sinn Fein the political wing of the IRA and they shook hands and formed a Coalition.
> 
> If people held the hate and bigotry that you Far Leftists do refering to people as "sectarian bigots" then the murders would still be happening, there would have been NO Northern Ireland Peace Deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please stop writing untruths; the DUP is not the Ulster Unionist Party, they are Paisleyites, homophobes, anti-Catholic, anti-Irish language, anti-European Union (while the majority of N.Ireland voters are for Remain). The DUP have not moved on and the power-sharing Authority in Stormont came to a halt because Arlene Foster (DUP) did not have the courtesy to treat Martin McGuinness (whom you mentioned) with common respect. They are members of the Protestant Orange Order and ordinary English people have nothing in common with their fundamentalist hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ Ignore the Far Left Sectarian Hate Monger, gibbering and gibbering about the DUP while ignoring that Martin McGuinness was a Commander in the IRA and admitted himself he gave orders to have people murdered.
> 
> Far Left = Terrorist Supporters, be they IRA terrorists, Hamas terrorists or ISIS terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Consider yourself on my 'ignore' list.
Click to expand...


I'm not bothered, sorry you cannot handle reality.

People can also read your comments in this thread where you played down Jeremy Corbyn meeting with IRA terrorists and him supporting the Hamas terrorists.


----------



## Billo_Really

You could replace "Tories" with "Republicans" and you would get almost the exact narrative for this country.

_*Laurie Penny writing at Salon:*
"The Tories haven’t just fucked up this election. *They’ve fucked up the country, mercilessly and for eight long years, and people are sick of them. *In less than two terms, they have destroyed the welfare state; almost bankrupted our health service and school system; plunged millions of children into poverty;* presided over an enormous uptick in racism, social division and terrorist violence*;  utterly failed to balance the nation’s finances; and sent us spinning out of the European Union into the maw of decades of uncertainty, recession and fear. *Racists are running brave in the streets.* Food banks are the new normal. Millions of people are languishing in exhausting, low-paid work. *People with disabilities are dying in their homes. *School buildings are rotting. The mental health system is close to collapse. Young people have given up hope of starting families. People are poor, angry and scared."_​2018.  Just sayin', 2018.


----------



## Eloy

Billo_Really said:


> You could replace "Tories" with "Republicans" and you would get almost the exact narrative for this country.
> 
> _*Laurie Penny writing at Salon:*
> "The Tories haven’t just fucked up this election. *They’ve fucked up the country, mercilessly and for eight long years, and people are sick of them. *In less than two terms, they have destroyed the welfare state; almost bankrupted our health service and school system; plunged millions of children into poverty;* presided over an enormous uptick in racism, social division and terrorist violence*;  utterly failed to balance the nation’s finances; and sent us spinning out of the European Union into the maw of decades of uncertainty, recession and fear. *Racists are running brave in the streets.* Food banks are the new normal. Millions of people are languishing in exhausting, low-paid work. *People with disabilities are dying in their homes. *School buildings are rotting. The mental health system is close to collapse. Young people have given up hope of starting families. People are poor, angry and scared."_​2018.  Just sayin', 2018.


I believe you are quite right. Both English Tories and modern Republicans in the USA have similar values.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Eloy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The collapsed UKIP vote went more to Labour than the Conservatives, especially in the English Midlands and North Western seats, the Labour Party got a larger share of the UKIP vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Sinn Fein  about twice as many Ukip supporters went to the Tories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"You are mistaken again"*
> 
> Lol I was never wrong last night not ONE time, I said from the beginning that the Conservatives would form the next British Government, I also said in the middle of the night that the DUP would give the Conservatives the overall majority and they have.
> 
> I was never wrong or mistaken, but you and the other Socialist supporters were 100% wrong ALL night, in desperation suggesting that Jeremy Corbyn would become the British Prime Minister despite it being a COMPLETE mathematical impossibility.
> 
> My posts from last night are here in this thread for all to read, for all to see I was correct all along and you people were wrong all along.
> 
> I was never mistaken, but you were mistaken consistently.
> 
> *"about twice as many Ukip supporters went to the Tories"
> *
> Wrong, I was reading the Internals, I'll post them later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said Jeremy Corbyn would or could be prime minister.
> There is no way the Tories would have the DUP in government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just give it up, like all Socialists you are wrong about everything.
> 
> *"There is no way the Tories would have the DUP in government."*
> 
> I have made several long posts already about this just moments ago, people reading this thread can read all my comments, do have reading comprehension problems or something, 20 minutes ago I already posted:
> 
> NOTE: "Probably not a full Coalition"
> 
> View attachment 131886
> 
> British General Election Results
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop being rude if you expect a response from me.
Click to expand...


All you have done is spew hate about the DUP "sectarian bigots" while at the same time completely played down that Sinn Fein would also be considered "sectarian bigots" and that Martin McGuinness was an actual Commander in the IRA and gave orders himself to have people murdered.

The DUP in Coalition in Northern Ireland for YEARS with Sinn Fein no longer consider each other "sectarian bigots"


----------



## Billo_Really

Eloy said:


> I believe you are quite right. Both English Tories and modern Republicans in the USA have similar values.


I'm always telling people the reason I can't stand Zionists (who happen to major assholes), is because they remind me of neocons.  And I definitely hate neocons!


----------



## Eloy

Billo_Really said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you are quite right. Both English Tories and modern Republicans in the USA have similar values.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always telling people the reason I can't stand Zionists (who happen to major assholes), is because they remind me of neocons.  And I definitely hate neocons!
Click to expand...

You will find that several influential neocons are in fact Zionists.
These British elections do indicate that the people are turning away from the hard right. Young people have been voting for the Left today and that is encouraging for the future.
The Queen will want to know how Theresa May hopes to hold a majority in the House of Commons.


----------



## Billo_Really

Eloy said:


> You will find that several influential neocons are in fact Zionists.
> These British elections do indicate that the people are turning away from the hard right. Young people have been voting for the Left today and that is encouraging for the future.
> The Queen will want to know how Theresa May hopes to hold a majority in the House of Commons.


I think it would be poetic justice for one of Diana's boys to become PM.

Maybe her sons could become the English version of the Kennedy's?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Eloy

Billo_Really said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will find that several influential neocons are in fact Zionists.
> These British elections do indicate that the people are turning away from the hard right. Young people have been voting for the Left today and that is encouraging for the future.
> The Queen will want to know how Theresa May hopes to hold a majority in the House of Commons.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be poetic justice for one of Diana's boys to become PM.
> 
> Maybe her sons could become the English version of the Kennedy's?
Click to expand...

LOL I'm afraid the Royal Family cannot become involved in politics.


----------



## Eloy

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


The English press (with the exceptions of _The Guardian_ and the _Daily Mirror_) have been relentlessly undermining Jeremy Corbyn and the Labour Party.


----------



## Eloy

The Tory seat of *Kensington* has just gone to *Labour* by 20 votes! What a shocker!

*Conservative* 318
*Labour* 261
*Scottish National Party* 35
*Liberal Democrats* 12
*DUP* 10


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Eloy said:


> *The Tory seat of Kensington has just gone to Labour by 20 votes! What a shocker!*
> 
> *Conservative* 318
> *Labour* 261
> *Scottish National Party* 35
> *Liberal Democrats* 12
> *DUP* 10



^ Incorrect, they have scheduled a third recount set to begin at 6PM.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Tory seat of Kensington has just gone to Labour by 20 votes! What a shocker!*
> 
> *Conservative* 318
> *Labour* 261
> *Scottish National Party* 35
> *Liberal Democrats* 12
> *DUP* 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Incorrect, they have scheduled a third recount set to begin at 6PM.
> 
> View attachment 131890
Click to expand...


Tilly thoughts?


----------



## Eloy

It must be wondered how long Theresa May will remain as British prime minister who is relying on the Protestant sectarian Democratic Unionist Party of North Ireland to get legislation passed. It is a government that is not tenable. I predict a new election within two years and Theresa May will not be the Tory leader then.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

She has a tough job to unite her own party. Many of them have lost friends through this . There are also seea fair sized number of remainer s in the Tory group and they will see this as an opportunity to get a sensible deal. How she placates them will be interesting. Clarke and Soubry have already spoken up. I hope the dup get something good out of it. Their beliefs are going to be exposed and that won't help Ulster.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Eloy said:


> It must be wondered how long Theresa May will remain as British prime minister who is relying on the Protestant sectarian Democratic Unionist Party of North Ireland to get legislation passed. It is a government that is not tenable. I predict a new election within two years and Theresa May will not be the Tory leader then.



Not surprisingly this is how sick, perverted and mentally ill Far Leftists are, they have edited the Wikipedia page entry for the DUP and rewritten the first two paragraphs, no doubt you'll find the below very amusing.

The perverted Far Left have a thing for sick, twisted sex things as they illustrate below, joking about rape for instances are always funny aren't they?

I presume the pro-Sexual Deviants here will read this with delight as they masturbate to pictures of women being raped by their Kebab pets.

Far Left = Sore Losers who circle the drain, hopefully the next Islamic Terrorist attack will blow more Leftists up, the already dead will have been probably Leftist as the attacks take place in Left leaning cities, nobody cares if Far Leftists are blown to pieces or mowed down by vehicles, good riddance to bad DNA rubbish.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It must be wondered how long Theresa May will remain as British prime minister who is relying on the Protestant sectarian Democratic Unionist Party of North Ireland to get legislation passed. It is a government that is not tenable. I predict a new election within two years and Theresa May will not be the Tory leader then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprisingly this is how sick, perverted and mentally ill Far Leftists are, they have edited the Wikipedia page entry for the DUP and rewritten the first two paragraphs, no doubt you'll find the below very amusing.
> 
> The perverted Far Left have a thing for sick, twisted sex things as they illustrate below, joking about rape for instances are always funny aren't they?
> 
> I presume the pro-Sexual Deviants here will read this with delight as they masturbate to pictures of women being raped by their Kebab pets.
> 
> Far Left = Sore Losers who circle the drain, hopefully the next Islamic Terrorist attack will blow more Leftists up, the already dead will have been probably Leftist as the attacks take place in Left leaning cities, nobody cares if Far Leftists are blown to pieces or mowed down by vehicles, good riddance to bad DNA rubbish.
> 
> View attachment 131895
Click to expand...


More twisted sex references, Far Leftists are obsessed with Deviant Sex, this is because they're mentally ill and normal people won't have sex with them, so the Far Left have to resort to masturbating while looking at child and animal porn or paying Exotic coloured men to anally penetrate them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It must be wondered how long Theresa May will remain as British prime minister who is relying on the Protestant sectarian Democratic Unionist Party of North Ireland to get legislation passed. It is a government that is not tenable. I predict a new election within two years and Theresa May will not be the Tory leader then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprisingly this is how sick, perverted and mentally ill Far Leftists are, they have edited the Wikipedia page entry for the DUP and rewritten the first two paragraphs, no doubt you'll find the below very amusing.
> 
> The perverted Far Left have a thing for sick, twisted sex things as they illustrate below, joking about rape for instances are always funny aren't they?
> 
> I presume the pro-Sexual Deviants here will read this with delight as they masturbate to pictures of women being raped by their Kebab pets.
> 
> Far Left = Sore Losers who circle the drain, hopefully the next Islamic Terrorist attack will blow more Leftists up, the already dead will have been probably Leftist as the attacks take place in Left leaning cities, nobody cares if Far Leftists are blown to pieces or mowed down by vehicles, good riddance to bad DNA rubbish.
> 
> View attachment 131895
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More twisted sex references, Far Leftists are obsessed with Deviant Sex, this is because they're mentally ill and normal people won't have sex with them, so the Far Left have to resort to masturbating while looking at child and animal porn or paying Exotic coloured men to anally penetrate them.
> 
> View attachment 131896
Click to expand...


Excellent and fast work by the people at Wikipedia who have now wiped away the Far Left filth, the DUP Wikipedia entry is now back as normal.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> UKIP down 10.9%, they're dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukip never had more than 1 seat and that was a defection. The English press and TV gave their loudmouth Leader, Farage, far too much in inches of ink and air time. They were mostly unhappy Tories.
> It ought to be worrying how the English media try to make, and in the case of Jeremy Corbyn, break people they support or reject. The English media are unbalanced, right-wing, and pro-Tory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I know. Well actually their two defections became one actual seat in a General Election.
> 
> But, UKIP was always going to nose dive, it's good for the Tories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the general election uses a first-past-the-post system, there is no hope for multiple parties. Small parties cannot grow and governments will always gain power with a minority of votes. This type of voting will put pressure to form two parties; right and left and as close to the center as possible to get votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The BBC World Service say that Theresa May going to Buckingham Palace at 12.30PM to tell Queen she can form a Government with the DUP (Democratic Unionist Party)
> 
> As it stands the Conservatives have 318 seats, this will be 319 seat soon as Kensington and Chelsea are still counting and it's a safe Tory seat.
> 
> Therefore the Conservatives 319 + DUP 10 = 329 = The Conservatives will be able to get through the Queen's Speech and also pass a Budget etc.
> 
> Sinn Fein have 7 seats but won't take their seats as they have an Abstentionist Policy because they won't swear allegiance to the British Queen.
Click to expand...


Which is bad news. It means the DUP will just ask for stuff to screw the catholics and the Tories will screw everyone else.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukip never had more than 1 seat and that was a defection. The English press and TV gave their loudmouth Leader, Farage, far too much in inches of ink and air time. They were mostly unhappy Tories.
> It ought to be worrying how the English media try to make, and in the case of Jeremy Corbyn, break people they support or reject. The English media are unbalanced, right-wing, and pro-Tory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know. Well actually their two defections became one actual seat in a General Election.
> 
> But, UKIP was always going to nose dive, it's good for the Tories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the general election uses a first-past-the-post system, there is no hope for multiple parties. Small parties cannot grow and governments will always gain power with a minority of votes. This type of voting will put pressure to form two parties; right and left and as close to the center as possible to get votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The BBC World Service say that Theresa May going to Buckingham Palace at 12.30PM to tell Queen she can form a Government with the DUP (Democratic Unionist Party)
> 
> As it stands the Conservatives have 318 seats, this will be 319 seat soon as Kensington and Chelsea are still counting and it's a safe Tory seat.
> 
> Therefore the Conservatives 319 + DUP 10 = 329 = The Conservatives will be able to get through the Queen's Speech and also pass a Budget etc.
> 
> Sinn Fein have 7 seats but won't take their seats as they have an Abstentionist Policy because they won't swear allegiance to the British Queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ordinary English people have no concept of the trouble they are in if the Tories can form a government only with the help of a Protestant, anti-Catholic, homophobic bigots such as are members of the DUP. How that government can be balanced and objective about N. Ireland and relations with the Republic of Ireland while it depends on the DUP defies belief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well this is what the British are getting the Conservatives with the DUP, so they'll just have to get used to that because that's the Government they are getting.
Click to expand...


Well there are certain issues around this. What have the DUP offered? They were certainly quick to come to an agreement. Which means the DUP didn't really want much other than agreement on how they can fuck over catholics in Northern Ireland. They probably both have agreements on most things anyway, so what did the DUP ask for? That's the main thing. Will it be that they don't screw over the NHS, no chance. So five years of the Tories destroying institutions and Labour spending the next five years being useless. Better not move to the UK any time soon.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It must be wondered how long Theresa May will remain as British prime minister who is relying on the Protestant sectarian Democratic Unionist Party of North Ireland to get legislation passed. It is a government that is not tenable. I predict a new election within two years and Theresa May will not be the Tory leader then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprisingly this is how sick, perverted and mentally ill Far Leftists are, they have edited the Wikipedia page entry for the DUP and rewritten the first two paragraphs, no doubt you'll find the below very amusing.
> 
> The perverted Far Left have a thing for sick, twisted sex things as they illustrate below, joking about rape for instances are always funny aren't they?
> 
> I presume the pro-Sexual Deviants here will read this with delight as they masturbate to pictures of women being raped by their Kebab pets.
> 
> Far Left = Sore Losers who circle the drain, hopefully the next Islamic Terrorist attack will blow more Leftists up, the already dead will have been probably Leftist as the attacks take place in Left leaning cities, nobody cares if Far Leftists are blown to pieces or mowed down by vehicles, good riddance to bad DNA rubbish.
> 
> View attachment 131895
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More twisted sex references, Far Leftists are obsessed with Deviant Sex, this is because they're mentally ill and normal people won't have sex with them, so the Far Left have to resort to masturbating while looking at child and animal porn or paying Exotic coloured men to anally penetrate them.
> 
> View attachment 131896
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent and fast work by the people at Wikipedia who have now wiped away the Far Left filth, the DUP Wikipedia entry is now back as normal.
> 
> View attachment 131897
> 
> View attachment 131898
Click to expand...


More likely it was Nationalists in Northern Ireland who did it, not far leftists. But that would require some knowledge of what they wrote and why.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Eloy said:


> The Tory seat of *Kensington* has just gone to *Labour* by 20 votes! What a shocker!
> 
> *Conservative* 318
> *Labour* 261
> *Scottish National Party* 35
> *Liberal Democrats* 12
> *DUP* 10



Wow, had the Liberal Democrats been on the ball, the Tories would have failed even to form a coalition with the DUP.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Tory seat of Kensington has just gone to Labour by 20 votes! What a shocker!*
> 
> *Conservative* 318
> *Labour* 261
> *Scottish National Party* 35
> *Liberal Democrats* 12
> *DUP* 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Incorrect, they have scheduled a third recount set to begin at 6PM.
> 
> View attachment 131890
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tilly thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 131891
> 
> View attachment 131892
Click to expand...


A strong relationship, like the Tories ignore them unless they need them. Hmm, sounds like a Trumpism "Yeah, Comey's doing an amazing job, oh, and I'm firing him."


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> UKIP down 10.9%, they're dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukip never had more than 1 seat and that was a defection. The English press and TV gave their loudmouth Leader, Farage, far too much in inches of ink and air time. They were mostly unhappy Tories.
> It ought to be worrying how the English media try to make, and in the case of Jeremy Corbyn, break people they support or reject. The English media are unbalanced, right-wing, and pro-Tory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I know. Well actually their two defections became one actual seat in a General Election.
> 
> But, UKIP was always going to nose dive, it's good for the Tories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the general election uses a first-past-the-post system, there is no hope for multiple parties. Small parties cannot grow and governments will always gain power with a minority of votes. This type of voting will put pressure to form two parties; right and left and as close to the center as possible to get votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The BBC World Service say that Theresa May going to Buckingham Palace at 12.30PM to tell Queen she can form a Government with the DUP (Democratic Unionist Party)
> 
> As it stands the Conservatives have 318 seats, this will be 319 seat soon as Kensington and Chelsea are still counting and it's a safe Tory seat.
> 
> Therefore the Conservatives 319 + DUP 10 = 329 = The Conservatives will be able to get through the Queen's Speech and also pass a Budget etc.
> 
> Sinn Fein have 7 seats but won't take their seats as they have an Abstentionist Policy because they won't swear allegiance to the British Queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is bad news. It means the DUP will just ask for stuff to screw the catholics and the Tories will screw everyone else.
Click to expand...


Well quite a lot of Socially Conservative Catholics vote for and support the DUP, their former leader and First Minister Peter Robinson made a point to reach out to Socially Conservative Catholics, Sinn Fein being Left-Wing and very Socially Liberal.

I think in Northern Ireland it's for some time been less about hardcore religion as a reason to support a party and more about actual policies in supporting a party, which is how it should be, people have moved on from supporting a party simply based upon their religion, you know Roman Catholics MUST support either Sinn Fein or the SDLP and Protestants MUST support the DUP or the UUP regardless of whether they agree with the party policies.

Socially Conservative Catholics for example are anti-Abortion, the DUP are anti-Abortion, Sinn Fein and the SDLP are pro-Abortion, so it's logical on just that one issue that Socially Conservative Catholics would vote for the DUP.

The results in Northern Ireland now show there are only two parties there the DUP and Sinn Fein, the SDLP have lost all their seats and the UUP have lost all their seats and the Alliance Party (Northern Ireland party affiliated with UK Liberal Democrat Party) have been annihilated.

The DUP won the South Belfast seat off the SDLP and won back the South Antrim seat from the UUP.

The Independent is Lady Sylvia Hermon who used to be in the UUP from 1998-2010 and then she left the party in 2010 and has sat as an Independent since.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukip never had more than 1 seat and that was a defection. The English press and TV gave their loudmouth Leader, Farage, far too much in inches of ink and air time. They were mostly unhappy Tories.
> It ought to be worrying how the English media try to make, and in the case of Jeremy Corbyn, break people they support or reject. The English media are unbalanced, right-wing, and pro-Tory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know. Well actually their two defections became one actual seat in a General Election.
> 
> But, UKIP was always going to nose dive, it's good for the Tories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the general election uses a first-past-the-post system, there is no hope for multiple parties. Small parties cannot grow and governments will always gain power with a minority of votes. This type of voting will put pressure to form two parties; right and left and as close to the center as possible to get votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The BBC World Service say that Theresa May going to Buckingham Palace at 12.30PM to tell Queen she can form a Government with the DUP (Democratic Unionist Party)
> 
> As it stands the Conservatives have 318 seats, this will be 319 seat soon as Kensington and Chelsea are still counting and it's a safe Tory seat.
> 
> Therefore the Conservatives 319 + DUP 10 = 329 = The Conservatives will be able to get through the Queen's Speech and also pass a Budget etc.
> 
> Sinn Fein have 7 seats but won't take their seats as they have an Abstentionist Policy because they won't swear allegiance to the British Queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is bad news. It means the DUP will just ask for stuff to screw the catholics and the Tories will screw everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well quite a lot of Socially Conservative Catholics vote for and support the DUP, their former leader and First Minister Peter Robinson made a point to reach out to Socially Conservative Catholics, Sinn Fein being Left-Wing and very Socially Liberal.
> 
> I think in Northern Ireland it's for some time been less about hardcore religion as a reason to support a party and more about actual policies in supporting a party, which is how it should be, people have moved on from supporting a party simply based upon their religion, you know Roman Catholics MUST support either Sinn Fein or the SDLP and Protestants MUST support the DUP or the UUP regardless of whether they agree with the party policies.
> 
> Socially Conservative Catholics for example are anti-Abortion, the DUP are anti-Abortion, Sinn Fein and the SDLP are pro-Abortion, so it's logical on just that one issue that Socially Conservative Catholics would vote for the DUP.
> 
> The results in Northern Ireland now show there are only two parties there the DUP and Sinn Fein, the SDLP have lost all their seats and the UUP have lost all their seats and the Alliance Party (Northern Ireland party affiliated with UK Liberal Democrat Party) have been annihilated.
> 
> The DUP won the South Belfast seat off the SDLP and won back the South Antrim seat from the UUP.
> 
> The Independent is Lady Sylvia Hermon who used to be in the UUP from 1998-2010 and then she left the party in 2010 and has sat as an Independent since.
> 
> View attachment 131905
> 
> View attachment 131906
Click to expand...


Well, there are still hard core supporters on both sides. I knew a protestant who voted for Sinn Fein. Northern Ireland is changing, but it's still a pain in the ass full of problems. I think there was a big protest because people played football on a Sunday, I mean, they're kind of backwards over there.


----------



## Eloy

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know. Well actually their two defections became one actual seat in a General Election.
> 
> But, UKIP was always going to nose dive, it's good for the Tories.
> 
> 
> 
> Because the general election uses a first-past-the-post system, there is no hope for multiple parties. Small parties cannot grow and governments will always gain power with a minority of votes. This type of voting will put pressure to form two parties; right and left and as close to the center as possible to get votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The BBC World Service say that Theresa May going to Buckingham Palace at 12.30PM to tell Queen she can form a Government with the DUP (Democratic Unionist Party)
> 
> As it stands the Conservatives have 318 seats, this will be 319 seat soon as Kensington and Chelsea are still counting and it's a safe Tory seat.
> 
> Therefore the Conservatives 319 + DUP 10 = 329 = The Conservatives will be able to get through the Queen's Speech and also pass a Budget etc.
> 
> Sinn Fein have 7 seats but won't take their seats as they have an Abstentionist Policy because they won't swear allegiance to the British Queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ordinary English people have no concept of the trouble they are in if the Tories can form a government only with the help of a Protestant, anti-Catholic, homophobic bigots such as are members of the DUP. How that government can be balanced and objective about N. Ireland and relations with the Republic of Ireland while it depends on the DUP defies belief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well this is what the British are getting the Conservatives with the DUP, so they'll just have to get used to that because that's the Government they are getting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well there are certain issues around this. What have the DUP offered? They were certainly quick to come to an agreement. Which means the DUP didn't really want much other than agreement on how they can fuck over catholics in Northern Ireland. They probably both have agreements on most things anyway, so what did the DUP ask for? That's the main thing. Will it be that they don't screw over the NHS, no chance. So five years of the Tories destroying institutions and Labour spending the next five years being useless. Better not move to the UK any time soon.
Click to expand...

The Dup will do all they can not to have to deal with Jeremy Corbyn as PM.


----------



## Eloy

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know. Well actually their two defections became one actual seat in a General Election.
> 
> But, UKIP was always going to nose dive, it's good for the Tories.
> 
> 
> 
> Because the general election uses a first-past-the-post system, there is no hope for multiple parties. Small parties cannot grow and governments will always gain power with a minority of votes. This type of voting will put pressure to form two parties; right and left and as close to the center as possible to get votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The BBC World Service say that Theresa May going to Buckingham Palace at 12.30PM to tell Queen she can form a Government with the DUP (Democratic Unionist Party)
> 
> As it stands the Conservatives have 318 seats, this will be 319 seat soon as Kensington and Chelsea are still counting and it's a safe Tory seat.
> 
> Therefore the Conservatives 319 + DUP 10 = 329 = The Conservatives will be able to get through the Queen's Speech and also pass a Budget etc.
> 
> Sinn Fein have 7 seats but won't take their seats as they have an Abstentionist Policy because they won't swear allegiance to the British Queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is bad news. It means the DUP will just ask for stuff to screw the catholics and the Tories will screw everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well quite a lot of Socially Conservative Catholics vote for and support the DUP, their former leader and First Minister Peter Robinson made a point to reach out to Socially Conservative Catholics, Sinn Fein being Left-Wing and very Socially Liberal.
> 
> I think in Northern Ireland it's for some time been less about hardcore religion as a reason to support a party and more about actual policies in supporting a party, which is how it should be, people have moved on from supporting a party simply based upon their religion, you know Roman Catholics MUST support either Sinn Fein or the SDLP and Protestants MUST support the DUP or the UUP regardless of whether they agree with the party policies.
> 
> Socially Conservative Catholics for example are anti-Abortion, the DUP are anti-Abortion, Sinn Fein and the SDLP are pro-Abortion, so it's logical on just that one issue that Socially Conservative Catholics would vote for the DUP.
> 
> The results in Northern Ireland now show there are only two parties there the DUP and Sinn Fein, the SDLP have lost all their seats and the UUP have lost all their seats and the Alliance Party (Northern Ireland party affiliated with UK Liberal Democrat Party) have been annihilated.
> 
> The DUP won the South Belfast seat off the SDLP and won back the South Antrim seat from the UUP.
> 
> The Independent is Lady Sylvia Hermon who used to be in the UUP from 1998-2010 and then she left the party in 2010 and has sat as an Independent since.
> 
> View attachment 131905
> 
> View attachment 131906
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there are still hard core supporters on both sides. I knew a protestant who voted for Sinn Fein. Northern Ireland is changing, but it's still a pain in the ass full of problems. I think there was a big protest because people played football on a Sunday, I mean, they're kind of backwards over there.
Click to expand...

Backwards?
How about Medieval?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know. Well actually their two defections became one actual seat in a General Election.
> 
> But, UKIP was always going to nose dive, it's good for the Tories.
> 
> 
> 
> Because the general election uses a first-past-the-post system, there is no hope for multiple parties. Small parties cannot grow and governments will always gain power with a minority of votes. This type of voting will put pressure to form two parties; right and left and as close to the center as possible to get votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The BBC World Service say that Theresa May going to Buckingham Palace at 12.30PM to tell Queen she can form a Government with the DUP (Democratic Unionist Party)
> 
> As it stands the Conservatives have 318 seats, this will be 319 seat soon as Kensington and Chelsea are still counting and it's a safe Tory seat.
> 
> Therefore the Conservatives 319 + DUP 10 = 329 = The Conservatives will be able to get through the Queen's Speech and also pass a Budget etc.
> 
> Sinn Fein have 7 seats but won't take their seats as they have an Abstentionist Policy because they won't swear allegiance to the British Queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is bad news. It means the DUP will just ask for stuff to screw the catholics and the Tories will screw everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well quite a lot of Socially Conservative Catholics vote for and support the DUP, their former leader and First Minister Peter Robinson made a point to reach out to Socially Conservative Catholics, Sinn Fein being Left-Wing and very Socially Liberal.
> 
> I think in Northern Ireland it's for some time been less about hardcore religion as a reason to support a party and more about actual policies in supporting a party, which is how it should be, people have moved on from supporting a party simply based upon their religion, you know Roman Catholics MUST support either Sinn Fein or the SDLP and Protestants MUST support the DUP or the UUP regardless of whether they agree with the party policies.
> 
> Socially Conservative Catholics for example are anti-Abortion, the DUP are anti-Abortion, Sinn Fein and the SDLP are pro-Abortion, so it's logical on just that one issue that Socially Conservative Catholics would vote for the DUP.
> 
> The results in Northern Ireland now show there are only two parties there the DUP and Sinn Fein, the SDLP have lost all their seats and the UUP have lost all their seats and the Alliance Party (Northern Ireland party affiliated with UK Liberal Democrat Party) have been annihilated.
> 
> The DUP won the South Belfast seat off the SDLP and won back the South Antrim seat from the UUP.
> 
> The Independent is Lady Sylvia Hermon who used to be in the UUP from 1998-2010 and then she left the party in 2010 and has sat as an Independent since.
> 
> View attachment 131905
> 
> View attachment 131906
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there are still hard core supporters on both sides. I knew a protestant who voted for Sinn Fein. Northern Ireland is changing, but it's still a pain in the ass full of problems. I think there was a big protest because people played football on a Sunday, I mean, they're kind of backwards over there.
Click to expand...


*"I think there was a big protest because people played football on a Sunday,"*

Well for whatever reason, at least just protests are better than how they were during what they call The Troubles beginning in 1968 and ending in 1998, where almost on a daily basis for 30 years they were randomly shooting each other, I mean they even had chaos when burying their dead with random masked men turning up and shooting into crowds of mourners etc.

3,600 approx were killed on both sides, mainly retaliation killings, the * IRA or the INLA would kill a Protestant and in retaliation the ** UDA or the UVF would kill a Catholic, rinse and repeat.

* IRA = Provisional Irish Republican Army, INLA = Irish National Liberation Army, both Catholic, Irish Republican Paramilitary groups..

** UDA = Ulster Defence Association, UVF = Ulster Volunteer Force, both Protestant, Ulster Loyalist Paramilitary groups.

I think for some time the Falls Road in Belfast was the most dangerous street in the world.

Both the UDA and the UVF and the IRA and the INLA are completely disarmed.

However still in existence are The Real IRA who formed in 1997, those members of the IRA who refused to accept any Peace Deal and instead went rogue and have committed random atrocities since 1998, beginning with the Omagh Bombing which killed 29 people and injured 220 others.

Real Irish Republican Army - Wikipedia






Omagh bombing - Wikipedia


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Eloy said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the general election uses a first-past-the-post system, there is no hope for multiple parties. Small parties cannot grow and governments will always gain power with a minority of votes. This type of voting will put pressure to form two parties; right and left and as close to the center as possible to get votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BBC World Service say that Theresa May going to Buckingham Palace at 12.30PM to tell Queen she can form a Government with the DUP (Democratic Unionist Party)
> 
> As it stands the Conservatives have 318 seats, this will be 319 seat soon as Kensington and Chelsea are still counting and it's a safe Tory seat.
> 
> Therefore the Conservatives 319 + DUP 10 = 329 = The Conservatives will be able to get through the Queen's Speech and also pass a Budget etc.
> 
> Sinn Fein have 7 seats but won't take their seats as they have an Abstentionist Policy because they won't swear allegiance to the British Queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is bad news. It means the DUP will just ask for stuff to screw the catholics and the Tories will screw everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well quite a lot of Socially Conservative Catholics vote for and support the DUP, their former leader and First Minister Peter Robinson made a point to reach out to Socially Conservative Catholics, Sinn Fein being Left-Wing and very Socially Liberal.
> 
> I think in Northern Ireland it's for some time been less about hardcore religion as a reason to support a party and more about actual policies in supporting a party, which is how it should be, people have moved on from supporting a party simply based upon their religion, you know Roman Catholics MUST support either Sinn Fein or the SDLP and Protestants MUST support the DUP or the UUP regardless of whether they agree with the party policies.
> 
> Socially Conservative Catholics for example are anti-Abortion, the DUP are anti-Abortion, Sinn Fein and the SDLP are pro-Abortion, so it's logical on just that one issue that Socially Conservative Catholics would vote for the DUP.
> 
> The results in Northern Ireland now show there are only two parties there the DUP and Sinn Fein, the SDLP have lost all their seats and the UUP have lost all their seats and the Alliance Party (Northern Ireland party affiliated with UK Liberal Democrat Party) have been annihilated.
> 
> The DUP won the South Belfast seat off the SDLP and won back the South Antrim seat from the UUP.
> 
> The Independent is Lady Sylvia Hermon who used to be in the UUP from 1998-2010 and then she left the party in 2010 and has sat as an Independent since.
> 
> View attachment 131905
> 
> View attachment 131906
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there are still hard core supporters on both sides. I knew a protestant who voted for Sinn Fein. Northern Ireland is changing, but it's still a pain in the ass full of problems. I think there was a big protest because people played football on a Sunday, I mean, they're kind of backwards over there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Backwards?
> How about Medieval?
Click to expand...


You really are a vile bigot aren't you? Trashing the people of Northern Ireland, just because some people might want to keep Sunday as a day of rest and reflection doesn't make them "Medieval" you little bigot you.

Did you support ETA?


----------



## Tilly

*Labour have lost their 3rd General Election IN A ROW

*
(even though two thirds of the 'young commie idiot vote' turned out to the promise of free tuition paid for by the magic marxist money tree )

May won the *most seats* as well as that oh so important (tee hee hee) *POPULAR VOTE*  and will of course be forming the next gvmnt with support from the DUP.

Phewwwwww.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What will ordinary English people think when they realize that the Orange Order of Ulster Protestant sectarian bigots will be calling the shots in their government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the British have had Conservative + UUP (Ulster Unionist Party) before.
> 
> These parties are very different to how they were in the 1970s etc, for a very long time now in Northern Ireland the DUP have been in a Coalition with Sinn Fein, the latter Deputy First Minister an actual former Commander of the IRA Martin McGuinness.
> 
> Emotionally mature people put the past in the past and move on and shake hands and say "let's try and work together on what we can agree on" the DUP who were linked with the UDA and the UVF the Protestant versions of the IRA sat in a room and at a table with Sinn Fein the political wing of the IRA and they shook hands and formed a Coalition.
> 
> If people held the hate and bigotry that you Far Leftists do refering to people as "sectarian bigots" then the murders would still be happening, there would have been NO Northern Ireland Peace Deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please stop writing untruths; the DUP is not the Ulster Unionist Party, they are Paisleyites, homophobes, anti-Catholic, anti-Irish language, anti-European Union (while the majority of N.Ireland voters are for Remain). The DUP have not moved on and the power-sharing Authority in Stormont came to a halt because Arlene Foster (DUP) did not have the courtesy to treat Martin McGuinness (whom you mentioned) with common respect. They are members of the Protestant Orange Order and ordinary English people have nothing in common with their fundamentalist hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ Ignore the Far Left Sectarian Hate Monger, gibbering and gibbering about the DUP while ignoring that Martin McGuinness was a Commander in the IRA and admitted himself he gave orders to have people murdered.
> 
> Far Left = Terrorist Supporters, be they IRA terrorists, Hamas terrorists or ISIS terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Consider yourself on my 'ignore' list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not bothered, sorry you cannot handle reality.
> 
> People can also read your comments in this thread where you played down Jeremy Corbyn meeting with IRA terrorists and him supporting the Hamas terrorists.
Click to expand...

Welcome to Eloy's ignore list - you are in good company


----------



## Mindful

Eloy said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the general election uses a first-past-the-post system, there is no hope for multiple parties. Small parties cannot grow and governments will always gain power with a minority of votes. This type of voting will put pressure to form two parties; right and left and as close to the center as possible to get votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BBC World Service say that Theresa May going to Buckingham Palace at 12.30PM to tell Queen she can form a Government with the DUP (Democratic Unionist Party)
> 
> As it stands the Conservatives have 318 seats, this will be 319 seat soon as Kensington and Chelsea are still counting and it's a safe Tory seat.
> 
> Therefore the Conservatives 319 + DUP 10 = 329 = The Conservatives will be able to get through the Queen's Speech and also pass a Budget etc.
> 
> Sinn Fein have 7 seats but won't take their seats as they have an Abstentionist Policy because they won't swear allegiance to the British Queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ordinary English people have no concept of the trouble they are in if the Tories can form a government only with the help of a Protestant, anti-Catholic, homophobic bigots such as are members of the DUP. How that government can be balanced and objective about N. Ireland and relations with the Republic of Ireland while it depends on the DUP defies belief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well this is what the British are getting the Conservatives with the DUP, so they'll just have to get used to that because that's the Government they are getting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well there are certain issues around this. What have the DUP offered? They were certainly quick to come to an agreement. Which means the DUP didn't really want much other than agreement on how they can fuck over catholics in Northern Ireland. They probably both have agreements on most things anyway, so what did the DUP ask for? That's the main thing. Will it be that they don't screw over the NHS, no chance. So five years of the Tories destroying institutions and Labour spending the next five years being useless. Better not move to the UK any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dup will do all they can not to have to deal with Jeremy Corbyn as PM.
Click to expand...


I'd feel the same.


----------



## Tilly

I wonder if the leftards will still riot (as they promised they would if Commie Corbyn lost)?


----------



## montelatici

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The BBC World Service say that Theresa May going to Buckingham Palace at 12.30PM to tell Queen she can form a Government with the DUP (Democratic Unionist Party)
> 
> As it stands the Conservatives have 318 seats, this will be 319 seat soon as Kensington and Chelsea are still counting and it's a safe Tory seat.
> 
> Therefore the Conservatives 319 + DUP 10 = 329 = The Conservatives will be able to get through the Queen's Speech and also pass a Budget etc.
> 
> Sinn Fein have 7 seats but won't take their seats as they have an Abstentionist Policy because they won't swear allegiance to the British Queen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is bad news. It means the DUP will just ask for stuff to screw the catholics and the Tories will screw everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well quite a lot of Socially Conservative Catholics vote for and support the DUP, their former leader and First Minister Peter Robinson made a point to reach out to Socially Conservative Catholics, Sinn Fein being Left-Wing and very Socially Liberal.
> 
> I think in Northern Ireland it's for some time been less about hardcore religion as a reason to support a party and more about actual policies in supporting a party, which is how it should be, people have moved on from supporting a party simply based upon their religion, you know Roman Catholics MUST support either Sinn Fein or the SDLP and Protestants MUST support the DUP or the UUP regardless of whether they agree with the party policies.
> 
> Socially Conservative Catholics for example are anti-Abortion, the DUP are anti-Abortion, Sinn Fein and the SDLP are pro-Abortion, so it's logical on just that one issue that Socially Conservative Catholics would vote for the DUP.
> 
> The results in Northern Ireland now show there are only two parties there the DUP and Sinn Fein, the SDLP have lost all their seats and the UUP have lost all their seats and the Alliance Party (Northern Ireland party affiliated with UK Liberal Democrat Party) have been annihilated.
> 
> The DUP won the South Belfast seat off the SDLP and won back the South Antrim seat from the UUP.
> 
> The Independent is Lady Sylvia Hermon who used to be in the UUP from 1998-2010 and then she left the party in 2010 and has sat as an Independent since.
> 
> View attachment 131905
> 
> View attachment 131906
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there are still hard core supporters on both sides. I knew a protestant who voted for Sinn Fein. Northern Ireland is changing, but it's still a pain in the ass full of problems. I think there was a big protest because people played football on a Sunday, I mean, they're kind of backwards over there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Backwards?
> How about Medieval?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a vile bigot aren't you? Trashing the people of Northern Ireland, just because some people might want to keep Sunday as a day of rest and reflection doesn't make them "Medieval" you little bigot you.
> 
> Did you support ETA?
Click to expand...


Supporting the disgusting fascists that march around in orange outfits is what is vile.


----------



## Mindful

Are we talking about Northern Ireland now?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Come on Arlene............

DUP chief Arlene Foster met UDA boss days after loyalist murder in Bangor - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk

I will give her the benefit of the doubt I suppose.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

So, who are the DUP?

Heres a DUP primer.


----------



## Tilly

Looks like we dodged a bullet - pun intended.

*Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links*
MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links

Claire Newell Hayley Dixon Luke Heighton Harry Yorke,online education editor 19 MAY 2017 • 9:00PM


MI5 opened a file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his links to the IRA, The Telegraph has discovered.

*The Labour leader was investigated over fears that he could have been a threat to national security at a time when he was supporting convicted terrorists and campaigning for a unified Ireland.*

*The revelations come as a Telegraph investigation reveals Mr Corbyn’s full links to the IRA, including his support for one of the Balcombe Street gang who waged a 14-month bombing campaign across south-east England, and his links to the bomb maker believed to have been behind the Hyde Park and Regent's Park devices.*

*Mr Corbyn also shared a platform with a wanted IRA killer and John McDonnell, his shadow Chancellor, claimed that the pair of them used to “pin people against the wall” in the House of Commons to lobby them on behalf of Ireland.*





Jeremy Corbyn MP talks to Gerry Adams at a Bobby Sands commemoration event in London CREDIT: TIMES NEWSPAPERS

It was against the background of his support for the Republican cause that MI5 began looking into Mr Corbyn’s activities, and a source close to the investigation confirmed that a file had been opened on him by the early Nineties.

The source told The Telegraph: "If there was a file on someone, it meant they had come to notice.  We opened a temporary file and did a preliminary investigation.  It was then decided whether we should open a permanent file on them".

A file would be opened on "someone who sympathises with a certain group, or is friends with a specific person" and the purpose was to “assess whether the person was a threat", the source added.


The Metropolitan Police Special Branch was also monitoring the future Labour leader at around the same time, but it is unclear if the intelligence was shared....

Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links


----------



## Tilly

Still a supporter of the IRA who slaughtered his countrymen and women en masse, it seems:

....
It has also been claimed that the London Labour Briefing, a magazine which Mr Corbyn sat on the board of and frequently contributed to along with Mr McDonnell and Diane Abbott, was being monitored by the security services.

One reader, purporting to be an MI5 worker, wrote to the magazine on its 25th anniversary claiming that it had been their job for 25 years to monitor the publication.


Mr Corbyn has been questioned over his links to republicans and *during his leadership campaign he refused five times during a BBC interview to condemn IRA murders.

Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links*


----------



## Tilly

Oh dear...
...
*The Balcombe Street Gang and Corbyn's long association with the IRA*
It was one of the IRA’s most notorious units whose bloody bombing campaign was only brought to an end during a five-day siege that was broadcast live on television and was watched by millions.

*But until now it was not known that a member of the Balcombe Street Gang found support from Jeremy Corbyn, who campaigned on his behalf as he was serving 11 life sentences for his part in the killing of 16 people.*

The revelation is part of a series of links between the Labour leader and the IRA during a long association uncovered by a Telegraph investigation.





The Balcombe Street Gang (from left: Hugh Doherty, Martin O'Connel, Edward Butler and Harry Duggan) CREDIT: PA
At the height of the Troubles, Mr Corbyn was a regular face at republican protest events and attended events to honour dead terrorists, it can be revealed.

On one such occasion it was reported in An Phoblacht, a monthly newspaper published by Sinn Fein, that he shared a platform with an IRA volunteer who was wanted over the killing of an SAS soldier and whose extradition had been requested by the British Government. 

At another event commemorating Bloody Sunday, shadow Chancellor John McDonnell is recorded in a republican newspaper as bragging to crowds that in the Lobby of the Commons he and Mr Corbyn had “pinned people up against the wall and said ‘do you know what has happened in Ireland in your name?’”....

Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tilly said:


> Still a supporter of the IRA who slaughtered his countrymen and women en masse, it seems:




Not to mention a Hamas collaborator.


----------



## Tilly

No doubt Hamas would be receiving the red carpet treatment had Commy Corbyn won 

*Revealed: Jeremy Corbyn called for Hamas to be removed from banned terror list*

Revealed: Jeremy Corbyn called for Hamas to be removed from banned terror list


----------



## Tilly

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still a supporter of the IRA who slaughtered his countrymen and women en masse, it seems:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention a Hamas collaborator.
Click to expand...

Absolutely. His support of terrorists is hard to keep track of!
And he so admires Venezuela


----------



## Tilly

Wow. Are there any terrorists who've murdered Brits this TRAITOR hasn't given his support to?

*Jeremy Corbyn, friend to Hamas, Iran and extremists*
*If Jeremy Corbyn wins, Labour will be in the extraordinary position of having a leader with among the most extensive links in Parliament to terrorists *

Jeremy Corbyn (left) with Sinn Fein President Gerry Adams, at the House of Commons in 1995 Photo: PA/EMPICS




By Andrew Gilligan

11:10PM BST 18 Jul 2015


Between 2004 and 2008, the Iranian-backed Mahdi Army militia, led by Muqtada al-Sadr, killed at least 70 British soldiers, not to mention thousands of Iraqi civilians. Last February, the man who might become the next leader of the Labour Party shared a platform with al-Sadr’s British representative. 

Jeremy Corbyn was helping Sayyed Hassan al-Sadr celebrate “the all-encompassing revolution,” the 35th anniversary of the ayatollahs’ takeover in Iran. In his talk, entitled “The Case for Iran,” he called for the immediate scrapping of sanctions on the country, which had not then promised to restrict its nuclear programme, attacked its colonial exploitation by British business and called for an end to its “demonisation” by the West....

Jeremy Corbyn, friend to Hamas, Iran and extremists


----------



## Tilly

Comrade Corbyn with almost 60 seats fewer than the Conservatives:

"I'm ready to lead the country"

Lol.


----------



## Tilly

Poor babies  
Will they riot like our leftie cousins on the other side of the pond?

DENIERS OF DEMOCRACY 

*Dozens of protesters stage anti-Theresa May demo at Downing street despite Tories winning election – as leftie luvvie Lily Allen wades in*


Demonstrators chanting with megaphones have been joined by Lily Allen this evening as they refuse to accept the Conservative win

PICTURED
By Ellie Cambridge
9th June 2017, 7:45 pm

Updated: 9th June 2017, 8:21 pm

PROTESTERS have gathered this evening outside Downing Street to stage an anti-Theresa May demonstration – despite the Tory win.

Demonstrators chanting with megaphones have been joined by Lily Allen as they refuse to accept the Conservative win, which left the country with a hung parliament.






A crowd protesting the Conservative win have gathered outside Downing Street this evening

Lol.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Still a supporter of the IRA who slaughtered his countrymen and women en masse, it seems:
> 
> ....
> It has also been claimed that the London Labour Briefing, a magazine which Mr Corbyn sat on the board of and frequently contributed to along with Mr McDonnell and Diane Abbott, was being monitored by the security services.
> 
> One reader, purporting to be an MI5 worker, wrote to the magazine on its 25th anniversary claiming that it had been their job for 25 years to monitor the publication.
> 
> 
> Mr Corbyn has been questioned over his links to republicans and *during his leadership campaign he refused five times during a BBC interview to condemn IRA murders.
> 
> Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links*


mm. Nobody really believes this any more. Astonishing as it might seem he believes that it is better to talk than kill. he has been ahead of the curve on all of this.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

And the true cost of the DUP support emerges.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still a supporter of the IRA who slaughtered his countrymen and women en masse, it seems:
> 
> ....
> It has also been claimed that the London Labour Briefing, a magazine which Mr Corbyn sat on the board of and frequently contributed to along with Mr McDonnell and Diane Abbott, was being monitored by the security services.
> 
> One reader, purporting to be an MI5 worker, wrote to the magazine on its 25th anniversary claiming that it had been their job for 25 years to monitor the publication.
> 
> 
> Mr Corbyn has been questioned over his links to republicans and *during his leadership campaign he refused five times during a BBC interview to condemn IRA murders.
> 
> Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links*
> 
> 
> 
> mm. Nobody really believes this any more. Astonishing as it might seem he believes that it is better to talk than kill. he has been ahead of the curve on all of this.
Click to expand...

Oh I know the leftards don't believe facts, but the rest of us do! Comrade Corbyn is a traitor and a supporter of terrorists who slaughtered his own people. FACT.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still a supporter of the IRA who slaughtered his countrymen and women en masse, it seems:
> 
> ....
> It has also been claimed that the London Labour Briefing, a magazine which Mr Corbyn sat on the board of and frequently contributed to along with Mr McDonnell and Diane Abbott, was being monitored by the security services.
> 
> One reader, purporting to be an MI5 worker, wrote to the magazine on its 25th anniversary claiming that it had been their job for 25 years to monitor the publication.
> 
> 
> Mr Corbyn has been questioned over his links to republicans and *during his leadership campaign he refused five times during a BBC interview to condemn IRA murders.
> 
> Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links*
> 
> 
> 
> mm. Nobody really believes this any more. Astonishing as it might seem he believes that it is better to talk than kill. he has been ahead of the curve on all of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know the leftards don't believe facts, but the rest of us do! Comrade Corbyn is a traitor and a supporter of terrorists who slaughtered his own people.
Click to expand...

Play another record girl. Mrs May is now in bed with former terrorists. Do you have a problem with that ?


----------



## Tilly

How could he support these terrorist pigs???

..The Balcombe Street gang, who were named after the London street on which they were arrested after a five-day siege, *were responsible for 16 murders. During a 14-month campaign of terror across the south-east of England they carried out 50 bombings and shootings, including gunning down the television personality and co-founder of Guinness World Records, Ross McWhirter, *after he offered a £50,000 reward for information that would lead to their capture. They were released in 1999 as part of the Good Friday agreement.

*Addressing rally with IRA murder suspect*
Archives from Troops Out, a London-based republican organisation backed by Mr Corbyn, show him supporting the cause of Dessie Ellis, who was sentenced to 10 years on explosives charges in the Eighties.

Ellis, whose family Mr Corbyn spoke alongside, was convicted of possessing bomb power-time units for bombs, including those suspected of being used for the Hyde Park and Regent’s Park attacks...

Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still a supporter of the IRA who slaughtered his countrymen and women en masse, it seems:
> 
> ....
> It has also been claimed that the London Labour Briefing, a magazine which Mr Corbyn sat on the board of and frequently contributed to along with Mr McDonnell and Diane Abbott, was being monitored by the security services.
> 
> One reader, purporting to be an MI5 worker, wrote to the magazine on its 25th anniversary claiming that it had been their job for 25 years to monitor the publication.
> 
> 
> Mr Corbyn has been questioned over his links to republicans and *during his leadership campaign he refused five times during a BBC interview to condemn IRA murders.
> 
> Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links*
> 
> 
> 
> mm. Nobody really believes this any more. Astonishing as it might seem he believes that it is better to talk than kill. he has been ahead of the curve on all of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know the leftards don't believe facts, but the rest of us do! Comrade Corbyn is a traitor and a supporter of terrorists who slaughtered his own people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Play another record girl. Mrs May is now in bed with former terrorists. Do you have a problem with that ?
Click to expand...

But you wanted to talk about the Irish and terrorism - you raised the subject. So here we are - and there's lots more on Corbyn - the traitor terrorist supporter, so thanks for reminding us!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

I give it a fortnight before they find a flat earther amongst these nutters.


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> I give it a fortnight before they find a flat earther amongst these nutters.



Is this all you've got?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still a supporter of the IRA who slaughtered his countrymen and women en masse, it seems:
> 
> ....
> It has also been claimed that the London Labour Briefing, a magazine which Mr Corbyn sat on the board of and frequently contributed to along with Mr McDonnell and Diane Abbott, was being monitored by the security services.
> 
> One reader, purporting to be an MI5 worker, wrote to the magazine on its 25th anniversary claiming that it had been their job for 25 years to monitor the publication.
> 
> 
> Mr Corbyn has been questioned over his links to republicans and *during his leadership campaign he refused five times during a BBC interview to condemn IRA murders.
> 
> Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links*
> 
> 
> 
> mm. Nobody really believes this any more. Astonishing as it might seem he believes that it is better to talk than kill. he has been ahead of the curve on all of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know the leftards don't believe facts, but the rest of us do! Comrade Corbyn is a traitor and a supporter of terrorists who slaughtered his own people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Play another record girl. Mrs May is now in bed with former terrorists. Do you have a problem with that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you wanted to talk about the Irish and terrorism - you raised the subject. So here we are - and there's lots more on Corbyn - the traitor terrorist supporter, so thanks for reminding us!
Click to expand...


But Corbyn was trying to find a solution to the Troubles. He is an honourable man. The current terrorist trash are now in government because May has no morals.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give it a fortnight before they find a flat earther amongst these nutters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this all you've got?
Click to expand...

Meet your new government.


----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give it a fortnight before they find a flat earther amongst these nutters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this all you've got?
Click to expand...

He prefers the IRA


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still a supporter of the IRA who slaughtered his countrymen and women en masse, it seems:
> 
> ....
> It has also been claimed that the London Labour Briefing, a magazine which Mr Corbyn sat on the board of and frequently contributed to along with Mr McDonnell and Diane Abbott, was being monitored by the security services.
> 
> One reader, purporting to be an MI5 worker, wrote to the magazine on its 25th anniversary claiming that it had been their job for 25 years to monitor the publication.
> 
> 
> Mr Corbyn has been questioned over his links to republicans and *during his leadership campaign he refused five times during a BBC interview to condemn IRA murders.
> 
> Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links*
> 
> 
> 
> mm. Nobody really believes this any more. Astonishing as it might seem he believes that it is better to talk than kill. he has been ahead of the curve on all of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know the leftards don't believe facts, but the rest of us do! Comrade Corbyn is a traitor and a supporter of terrorists who slaughtered his own people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Play another record girl. Mrs May is now in bed with former terrorists. Do you have a problem with that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you wanted to talk about the Irish and terrorism - you raised the subject. So here we are - and there's lots more on Corbyn - the traitor terrorist supporter, so thanks for reminding us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Corbyn was trying to find a solution to the Troubles. He is an honourable man. The current terrorist trash are now in government because May has no morals.
Click to expand...

You lost. Get over it.


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give it a fortnight before they find a flat earther amongst these nutters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this all you've got?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meet your new government.
Click to expand...


Sheep like talk. Same  old. Baaaa.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> But Corbyn was trying to find a solution to the Troubles. He is an honourable man. The current terrorist trash are now in government because May has no morals.




 Much like when he takes all those trips to meet with Hamas looking for a Solution* to the Arab's little Jewish problem. 


* and a final one at that.


----------



## Tilly

Comrade Corbyn has a 40yr history of supporting and standing beside the terrorists who have slaughtered and maimed his fellow countrymen, women and children, and who also murdered a politician. And he still supports them and their methods today - along with Hamas, of course.
This is the kind of politics Tommy Tainted supports : terrorism over the ballot box. 
Long may they remain in the wilderness.


----------



## Mindful

Tilly said:


> Comrade Corbyn has a 40yr history of supporting and standing beside the terrorists who have slaughtered and maimed his fellow countrymen, women and children, and who also murdered a politician.
> This is the kind of politics Tommy Tainted supports : terrorism over the ballot box. Long may they remain in the wilderness.



Jihad Jezza. I hope it comes back to haunt him.

His Christmas goodies promises to the youngsters swayed the votes.

Not to say Theresa May didn't run an inept campaign.

What was she thinking of, calling an election when she didn't need to?

She certainly awakened the Kraken Corbyn.


----------



## gtopa1

The outstanding feature of this election is that, even with a UK style Bernie, the Labour Party still got its arse kicked and the Conservatives have won quite well. Welcome to a "turned to the right" Government. Frankly I couldn't be more pleased.

Greg


----------



## Mindful

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Corbyn was trying to find a solution to the Troubles. He is an honourable man. The current terrorist trash are now in government because May has no morals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much like when he takes all those trips to meet with Hamas looking for a Solution* to the Arab's little Jewish problem.
> 
> 
> * and a final one at that.
Click to expand...


This Labour Party is infested with anti semitism.


----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Corbyn has a 40yr history of supporting and standing beside the terrorists who have slaughtered and maimed his fellow countrymen, women and children, and who also murdered a politician.
> This is the kind of politics Tommy Tainted supports : terrorism over the ballot box. Long may they remain in the wilderness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Jezza. I hope it comes back to haunt him.
> 
> His Christmas goodies promises to the youngsters swayed the votes.
> 
> Not to say Theresa May didn't run an inept campaign.
> 
> What was she thinking of, calling an election when she didn't need to?
> 
> She certainly awakened the Kraken Corbyn.
Click to expand...

Yep. It was an absolutley terrible campaign, and it needn't have happened at all. BUT she still kept the terrorist lover out, despite his transparent bribes, thank god.


----------



## gtopa1

Tilly said:


> Comrade Corbyn has a 40yr history of supporting and standing beside the terrorists who have slaughtered and maimed his fellow countrymen, women and children, and who also murdered a politician.
> This is the kind of politics Tommy Tainted supports : terrorism over the ballot box. Long may they remain in the wilderness.



I was not a supporter of paisley by any stretch of the imagination nor did I support the IRA. However, both are gone and the People move on!! I've looked at the DUP policies and find them quite OK. Some? Still no united Ireland but can't have everything.

Greg


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> The outstanding feature of this election is that, even with a UK style Bernie, the Labour Party still got its arse kicked and the Conservatives have won quite well. Welcome to a "turned to the right" Government. Frankly I couldn't be more pleased.
> 
> Greg



Bernie is nothing remotely like Corbyn, a snake oil salesman.


----------



## gtopa1

Tilly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Corbyn has a 40yr history of supporting and standing beside the terrorists who have slaughtered and maimed his fellow countrymen, women and children, and who also murdered a politician.
> This is the kind of politics Tommy Tainted supports : terrorism over the ballot box. Long may they remain in the wilderness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Jezza. I hope it comes back to haunt him.
> 
> His Christmas goodies promises to the youngsters swayed the votes.
> 
> Not to say Theresa May didn't run an inept campaign.
> 
> What was she thinking of, calling an election when she didn't need to?
> 
> She certainly awakened the Kraken Corbyn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. It was an absolutley terrible campaign, and it needn't have happened at all. BUT she still kept the terrorist lover out, despite his transparent bribes, thank god.
Click to expand...


The DUP might have learned a trick or two about terrorists. May starch up May on that issue.

Greg


----------



## Mindful

Tilly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Corbyn has a 40yr history of supporting and standing beside the terrorists who have slaughtered and maimed his fellow countrymen, women and children, and who also murdered a politician.
> This is the kind of politics Tommy Tainted supports : terrorism over the ballot box. Long may they remain in the wilderness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Jezza. I hope it comes back to haunt him.
> 
> His Christmas goodies promises to the youngsters swayed the votes.
> 
> Not to say Theresa May didn't run an inept campaign.
> 
> What was she thinking of, calling an election when she didn't need to?
> 
> She certainly awakened the Kraken Corbyn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. It was an absolutley terrible campaign, and it needn't have happened at all. BUT she still kept the terrorist lover out, despite his transparent bribes, thank god.
Click to expand...


A near escape.


----------



## Tilly

gtopa1 said:


> The outstanding feature of this election is that, even with a UK style Bernie, the Labour Party still got its arse kicked and the Conservatives have won quite well. Welcome to a "turned to the right" Government. Frankly I couldn't be more pleased.
> 
> Greg


Although it wasn't the best result, she still got more seats and votes than Cameron did in 2010, and the Conservatives have held on to power since - despite the coalition Cameron had to form. And best of all - the left and terrorist lover Corbyn are STILL OUT. Yay.


----------



## gtopa1

Mindful said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The outstanding feature of this election is that, even with a UK style Bernie, the Labour Party still got its arse kicked and the Conservatives have won quite well. Welcome to a "turned to the right" Government. Frankly I couldn't be more pleased.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie is nothing remotely like Corbyn, a snake oil salesman.
Click to expand...


I consider them to be peas in a pod.Corbyn a bit more of a scumbag but not by all that much. 

Greg


----------



## Mindful

Tilly said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The outstanding feature of this election is that, even with a UK style Bernie, the Labour Party still got its arse kicked and the Conservatives have won quite well. Welcome to a "turned to the right" Government. Frankly I couldn't be more pleased.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Although it wasn't the best result, she still got more seats and votes than Cameron did in 2010, and the Conservatives have held on to power since - despite the coalition Cameron had to form. And best of all - the left and terrorist lover Corbyn are STILL OUT. Yay.
Click to expand...




Tilly said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The outstanding feature of this election is that, even with a UK style Bernie, the Labour Party still got its arse kicked and the Conservatives have won quite well. Welcome to a "turned to the right" Government. Frankly I couldn't be more pleased.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Although it wasn't the best result, she still got more seats and votes than Cameron did in 2010, and the Conservatives have held on to power since - despite the coalition Cameron had to form. And best of all - the left and terrorist lover Corbyn are STILL OUT. Yay.
Click to expand...


He's not going away though, is he?


----------



## Tilly

gtopa1 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Corbyn has a 40yr history of supporting and standing beside the terrorists who have slaughtered and maimed his fellow countrymen, women and children, and who also murdered a politician.
> This is the kind of politics Tommy Tainted supports : terrorism over the ballot box. Long may they remain in the wilderness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Jezza. I hope it comes back to haunt him.
> 
> His Christmas goodies promises to the youngsters swayed the votes.
> 
> Not to say Theresa May didn't run an inept campaign.
> 
> What was she thinking of, calling an election when she didn't need to?
> 
> She certainly awakened the Kraken Corbyn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. It was an absolutley terrible campaign, and it needn't have happened at all. BUT she still kept the terrorist lover out, despite his transparent bribes, thank god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DUP might have learned a trick or two about terrorists. May starch up May on that issue.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

True. And they support Brexit.


----------



## gtopa1

Mindful said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The outstanding feature of this election is that, even with a UK style Bernie, the Labour Party still got its arse kicked and the Conservatives have won quite well. Welcome to a "turned to the right" Government. Frankly I couldn't be more pleased.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Although it wasn't the best result, she still got more seats and votes than Cameron did in 2010, and the Conservatives have held on to power since - despite the coalition Cameron had to form. And best of all - the left and terrorist lover Corbyn are STILL OUT. Yay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The outstanding feature of this election is that, even with a UK style Bernie, the Labour Party still got its arse kicked and the Conservatives have won quite well. Welcome to a "turned to the right" Government. Frankly I couldn't be more pleased.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Although it wasn't the best result, she still got more seats and votes than Cameron did in 2010, and the Conservatives have held on to power since - despite the coalition Cameron had to form. And best of all - the left and terrorist lover Corbyn are STILL OUT. Yay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not going away though, is he?
Click to expand...


I agree. I had hoped that by today he'd be gone. Such is life.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Tilly said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Corbyn has a 40yr history of supporting and standing beside the terrorists who have slaughtered and maimed his fellow countrymen, women and children, and who also murdered a politician.
> This is the kind of politics Tommy Tainted supports : terrorism over the ballot box. Long may they remain in the wilderness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad Jezza. I hope it comes back to haunt him.
> 
> His Christmas goodies promises to the youngsters swayed the votes.
> 
> Not to say Theresa May didn't run an inept campaign.
> 
> What was she thinking of, calling an election when she didn't need to?
> 
> She certainly awakened the Kraken Corbyn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. It was an absolutley terrible campaign, and it needn't have happened at all. BUT she still kept the terrorist lover out, despite his transparent bribes, thank god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DUP might have learned a trick or two about terrorists. May starch up May on that issue.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. And they support Brexit.
Click to expand...

Yes; I had to do a rapid search to make sure they still wanted Brexit. I was a tad concerned about that.

Greg


----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The outstanding feature of this election is that, even with a UK style Bernie, the Labour Party still got its arse kicked and the Conservatives have won quite well. Welcome to a "turned to the right" Government. Frankly I couldn't be more pleased.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Although it wasn't the best result, she still got more seats and votes than Cameron did in 2010, and the Conservatives have held on to power since - despite the coalition Cameron had to form. And best of all - the left and terrorist lover Corbyn are STILL OUT. Yay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The outstanding feature of this election is that, even with a UK style Bernie, the Labour Party still got its arse kicked and the Conservatives have won quite well. Welcome to a "turned to the right" Government. Frankly I couldn't be more pleased.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Although it wasn't the best result, she still got more seats and votes than Cameron did in 2010, and the Conservatives have held on to power since - despite the coalition Cameron had to form. And best of all - the left and terrorist lover Corbyn are STILL OUT. Yay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not going away though, is he?
Click to expand...

IDK. I have a feeling he may have peaked. However, the Conservatives need to win over the young vote - and should have, and need to, point out how empty the lefts bribes are of substance and funding.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Tilly

gtopa1 said:


> The outstanding feature of this election is that, even with a UK style Bernie, the Labour Party still got its arse kicked and the Conservatives have won quite well. Welcome to a "turned to the right" Government. Frankly I couldn't be more pleased.
> 
> Greg


Bernie and Jeremy both have magical marxist money trees, and they still couldn't win


----------



## gtopa1

Tilly said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The outstanding feature of this election is that, even with a UK style Bernie, the Labour Party still got its arse kicked and the Conservatives have won quite well. Welcome to a "turned to the right" Government. Frankly I couldn't be more pleased.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie and Jeremy both have magical marxist money trees, and they still couldn't win
Click to expand...


Corbyn's recurrent nightmare!!






Tommy would be fine with the "Run, hide" bit. Doubt he'd tell.

Greg


----------



## Tilly

Lest we forget, shadow Home Secretary Diane Abott - terrorist sympathiser, racist and liar. Another bullet dodged.


----------



## Mindful

Tilly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The outstanding feature of this election is that, even with a UK style Bernie, the Labour Party still got its arse kicked and the Conservatives have won quite well. Welcome to a "turned to the right" Government. Frankly I couldn't be more pleased.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Although it wasn't the best result, she still got more seats and votes than Cameron did in 2010, and the Conservatives have held on to power since - despite the coalition Cameron had to form. And best of all - the left and terrorist lover Corbyn are STILL OUT. Yay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The outstanding feature of this election is that, even with a UK style Bernie, the Labour Party still got its arse kicked and the Conservatives have won quite well. Welcome to a "turned to the right" Government. Frankly I couldn't be more pleased.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Although it wasn't the best result, she still got more seats and votes than Cameron did in 2010, and the Conservatives have held on to power since - despite the coalition Cameron had to form. And best of all - the left and terrorist lover Corbyn are STILL OUT. Yay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not going away though, is he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDK. I have a feeling he may have peaked. However, the Conservatives need to win over the young vote - and should have, and need to, point out how empty the lefts bribes are of substance and funding.
Click to expand...



I feel Corbyn has cemented the hard left stranglehold over the labour party. And some brave men with courage need to break this scourge.


----------



## Tommy Tainant




----------



## Tilly

gtopa1 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The outstanding feature of this election is that, even with a UK style Bernie, the Labour Party still got its arse kicked and the Conservatives have won quite well. Welcome to a "turned to the right" Government. Frankly I couldn't be more pleased.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie and Jeremy both have magical marxist money trees, and they still couldn't win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Corbyn's recurrent nightmare!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy would be fine with the "Run, hide" bit. Doubt he'd tell.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Goal!


----------



## Mindful

Tilly said:


> Lest we forget, shadow Home Secretary Diane Abott - terrorist sympathiser, racist and liar. Another bullet dodged.



She was conveniently ill. But I miss her comedy routines.


----------



## Tilly

Tilly said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The outstanding feature of this election is that, even with a UK style Bernie, the Labour Party still got its arse kicked and the Conservatives have won quite well. Welcome to a "turned to the right" Government. Frankly I couldn't be more pleased.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie and Jeremy both have magical marxist money trees, and they still couldn't win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Corbyn's recurrent nightmare!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy would be fine with the "Run, hide" bit. Doubt he'd tell.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Goal!
Click to expand...

You can do better than that, Shirley!


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


>


----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The outstanding feature of this election is that, even with a UK style Bernie, the Labour Party still got its arse kicked and the Conservatives have won quite well. Welcome to a "turned to the right" Government. Frankly I couldn't be more pleased.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Although it wasn't the best result, she still got more seats and votes than Cameron did in 2010, and the Conservatives have held on to power since - despite the coalition Cameron had to form. And best of all - the left and terrorist lover Corbyn are STILL OUT. Yay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The outstanding feature of this election is that, even with a UK style Bernie, the Labour Party still got its arse kicked and the Conservatives have won quite well. Welcome to a "turned to the right" Government. Frankly I couldn't be more pleased.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Although it wasn't the best result, she still got more seats and votes than Cameron did in 2010, and the Conservatives have held on to power since - despite the coalition Cameron had to form. And best of all - the left and terrorist lover Corbyn are STILL OUT. Yay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not going away though, is he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDK. I have a feeling he may have peaked. However, the Conservatives need to win over the young vote - and should have, and need to, point out how empty the lefts bribes are of substance and funding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I feel Corbyn has cemented the hard left stranglehold over the labour party. And some brave men with courage need to break this scourge.
Click to expand...

True. Even those who were sticking knives in his back adore him now, but I don't think he'll do any better than he did yesterday - I don't think he will be up against such a useless campaign  again.


----------



## gtopa1

bbl


----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Corbyn was trying to find a solution to the Troubles. He is an honourable man. The current terrorist trash are now in government because May has no morals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much like when he takes all those trips to meet with Hamas looking for a Solution* to the Arab's little Jewish problem.
> 
> 
> * and a final one at that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This Labour Party is infested with anti semitism.
Click to expand...

So true. Thank God we kept the antisemitic Jewophobes OUT.


----------



## Tilly

DUP manifesto items:

*Security*
The DUP states that it “does not believe that the present defence arrangements for the UK are adequate enough to cope with the emerging threats in the 21st Century”, and calls for a new national security and strategic defence review.

It stands for maintaining the UK’s independent nuclear deterrent and supports participation in NATO, but “shares the American concerns that other members are consistently failing to fulfil the minimum spending target.”

The manifesto also states that there should be a review of current terrorism legislation and an expansion of cybersecurity research in Northern Ireland.


----------



## Tilly

DUP on

*Brexit*
The DUP is staunchly pro-Leave, being the only mainstream party in Northern Ireland to have backed Brexit, despite the region voting to remain.

The DUP's manifesto states that the party will work "to get the best deal for Northern Ireland", stating: "In the new Parliament, Northern Ireland needs to have a strong, united DUP team arguing the case for our people."

Brexit is also seen as favourable to the DUP due to its commitment to Unionism, although leader Arlene Foster having spoken against it and expressed her hopes of  avoiding a hard border with Ireland, in order to "respect the specific circumstances of Northern Ireland, and, of course, our shared history and geography with the Republic of Ireland."

Like many Brexiteers, the party wants to end the supremacy of the EU’s highest court and argues that Britain should regain the freedom to make global trade deals, which would require leaving the EU’s single market — something Ms May also hopes to do.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Eloy said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the general election uses a first-past-the-post system, there is no hope for multiple parties. Small parties cannot grow and governments will always gain power with a minority of votes. This type of voting will put pressure to form two parties; right and left and as close to the center as possible to get votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BBC World Service say that Theresa May going to Buckingham Palace at 12.30PM to tell Queen she can form a Government with the DUP (Democratic Unionist Party)
> 
> As it stands the Conservatives have 318 seats, this will be 319 seat soon as Kensington and Chelsea are still counting and it's a safe Tory seat.
> 
> Therefore the Conservatives 319 + DUP 10 = 329 = The Conservatives will be able to get through the Queen's Speech and also pass a Budget etc.
> 
> Sinn Fein have 7 seats but won't take their seats as they have an Abstentionist Policy because they won't swear allegiance to the British Queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ordinary English people have no concept of the trouble they are in if the Tories can form a government only with the help of a Protestant, anti-Catholic, homophobic bigots such as are members of the DUP. How that government can be balanced and objective about N. Ireland and relations with the Republic of Ireland while it depends on the DUP defies belief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well this is what the British are getting the Conservatives with the DUP, so they'll just have to get used to that because that's the Government they are getting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well there are certain issues around this. What have the DUP offered? They were certainly quick to come to an agreement. Which means the DUP didn't really want much other than agreement on how they can fuck over catholics in Northern Ireland. They probably both have agreements on most things anyway, so what did the DUP ask for? That's the main thing. Will it be that they don't screw over the NHS, no chance. So five years of the Tories destroying institutions and Labour spending the next five years being useless. Better not move to the UK any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dup will do all they can not to have to deal with Jeremy Corbyn as PM.
Click to expand...


Well they don't have to do anything, Corbyn couldn't form a govt unless he got the Tories on his side, in which case the DUP would be ignored anyway.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the general election uses a first-past-the-post system, there is no hope for multiple parties. Small parties cannot grow and governments will always gain power with a minority of votes. This type of voting will put pressure to form two parties; right and left and as close to the center as possible to get votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BBC World Service say that Theresa May going to Buckingham Palace at 12.30PM to tell Queen she can form a Government with the DUP (Democratic Unionist Party)
> 
> As it stands the Conservatives have 318 seats, this will be 319 seat soon as Kensington and Chelsea are still counting and it's a safe Tory seat.
> 
> Therefore the Conservatives 319 + DUP 10 = 329 = The Conservatives will be able to get through the Queen's Speech and also pass a Budget etc.
> 
> Sinn Fein have 7 seats but won't take their seats as they have an Abstentionist Policy because they won't swear allegiance to the British Queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is bad news. It means the DUP will just ask for stuff to screw the catholics and the Tories will screw everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well quite a lot of Socially Conservative Catholics vote for and support the DUP, their former leader and First Minister Peter Robinson made a point to reach out to Socially Conservative Catholics, Sinn Fein being Left-Wing and very Socially Liberal.
> 
> I think in Northern Ireland it's for some time been less about hardcore religion as a reason to support a party and more about actual policies in supporting a party, which is how it should be, people have moved on from supporting a party simply based upon their religion, you know Roman Catholics MUST support either Sinn Fein or the SDLP and Protestants MUST support the DUP or the UUP regardless of whether they agree with the party policies.
> 
> Socially Conservative Catholics for example are anti-Abortion, the DUP are anti-Abortion, Sinn Fein and the SDLP are pro-Abortion, so it's logical on just that one issue that Socially Conservative Catholics would vote for the DUP.
> 
> The results in Northern Ireland now show there are only two parties there the DUP and Sinn Fein, the SDLP have lost all their seats and the UUP have lost all their seats and the Alliance Party (Northern Ireland party affiliated with UK Liberal Democrat Party) have been annihilated.
> 
> The DUP won the South Belfast seat off the SDLP and won back the South Antrim seat from the UUP.
> 
> The Independent is Lady Sylvia Hermon who used to be in the UUP from 1998-2010 and then she left the party in 2010 and has sat as an Independent since.
> 
> View attachment 131905
> 
> View attachment 131906
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there are still hard core supporters on both sides. I knew a protestant who voted for Sinn Fein. Northern Ireland is changing, but it's still a pain in the ass full of problems. I think there was a big protest because people played football on a Sunday, I mean, they're kind of backwards over there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I think there was a big protest because people played football on a Sunday,"*
> 
> Well for whatever reason, at least just protests are better than how they were during what they call The Troubles beginning in 1968 and ending in 1998, where almost on a daily basis for 30 years they were randomly shooting each other, I mean they even had chaos when burying their dead with random masked men turning up and shooting into crowds of mourners etc.
> 
> 3,600 approx were killed on both sides, mainly retaliation killings, the * IRA or the INLA would kill a Protestant and in retaliation the ** UDA or the UVF would kill a Catholic, rinse and repeat.
> 
> * IRA = Provisional Irish Republican Army, INLA = Irish National Liberation Army, both Catholic, Irish Republican Paramilitary groups..
> 
> ** UDA = Ulster Defence Association, UVF = Ulster Volunteer Force, both Protestant, Ulster Loyalist Paramilitary groups.
> 
> I think for some time the Falls Road in Belfast was the most dangerous street in the world.
> 
> Both the UDA and the UVF and the IRA and the INLA are completely disarmed.
> 
> However still in existence are The Real IRA who formed in 1997, those members of the IRA who refused to accept any Peace Deal and instead went rogue and have committed random atrocities since 1998, beginning with the Omagh Bombing which killed 29 people and injured 220 others.
> 
> Real Irish Republican Army - Wikipedia
> 
> View attachment 131914
> 
> Omagh bombing - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Yes, of course. And it was the left, the left that you hate, that sorted this out. The Tories don't "deal with terrorists" and were perfectly happy to see the bombings continue. 

The problem is that on the other hand Blair then opened up the killings by Islamic extremists...


----------



## frigidweirdo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The BBC World Service say that Theresa May going to Buckingham Palace at 12.30PM to tell Queen she can form a Government with the DUP (Democratic Unionist Party)
> 
> As it stands the Conservatives have 318 seats, this will be 319 seat soon as Kensington and Chelsea are still counting and it's a safe Tory seat.
> 
> Therefore the Conservatives 319 + DUP 10 = 329 = The Conservatives will be able to get through the Queen's Speech and also pass a Budget etc.
> 
> Sinn Fein have 7 seats but won't take their seats as they have an Abstentionist Policy because they won't swear allegiance to the British Queen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is bad news. It means the DUP will just ask for stuff to screw the catholics and the Tories will screw everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well quite a lot of Socially Conservative Catholics vote for and support the DUP, their former leader and First Minister Peter Robinson made a point to reach out to Socially Conservative Catholics, Sinn Fein being Left-Wing and very Socially Liberal.
> 
> I think in Northern Ireland it's for some time been less about hardcore religion as a reason to support a party and more about actual policies in supporting a party, which is how it should be, people have moved on from supporting a party simply based upon their religion, you know Roman Catholics MUST support either Sinn Fein or the SDLP and Protestants MUST support the DUP or the UUP regardless of whether they agree with the party policies.
> 
> Socially Conservative Catholics for example are anti-Abortion, the DUP are anti-Abortion, Sinn Fein and the SDLP are pro-Abortion, so it's logical on just that one issue that Socially Conservative Catholics would vote for the DUP.
> 
> The results in Northern Ireland now show there are only two parties there the DUP and Sinn Fein, the SDLP have lost all their seats and the UUP have lost all their seats and the Alliance Party (Northern Ireland party affiliated with UK Liberal Democrat Party) have been annihilated.
> 
> The DUP won the South Belfast seat off the SDLP and won back the South Antrim seat from the UUP.
> 
> The Independent is Lady Sylvia Hermon who used to be in the UUP from 1998-2010 and then she left the party in 2010 and has sat as an Independent since.
> 
> View attachment 131905
> 
> View attachment 131906
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there are still hard core supporters on both sides. I knew a protestant who voted for Sinn Fein. Northern Ireland is changing, but it's still a pain in the ass full of problems. I think there was a big protest because people played football on a Sunday, I mean, they're kind of backwards over there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Backwards?
> How about Medieval?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a vile bigot aren't you? Trashing the people of Northern Ireland, just because some people might want to keep Sunday as a day of rest and reflection doesn't make them "Medieval" you little bigot you.
> 
> Did you support ETA?
Click to expand...


Well, they were imposing their religion on others, and demanding that everyone respect their day.


----------



## Tilly

Despite the loss of seats, the Conservatives polled 13.7 million votes this time, better than Cameron's 11.3 million votes two years ago and way better than their 10.7 million votes in 2010, so May and the Conservative party actually achieved a very significant increase in votes.


----------



## Tilly

Lol.

*‘Deluded!’ Jeremy Corbyn mocked for claiming election victory – ‘He thinks he’s WON’*

*JEREMY Corbyn has been mocked for claiming victory in the General Election - despite the Tories winning 55 seats more than his party.*

By ROB VIRTUE
PUBLISHED: 08:59, Fri, Jun 9, 2017 | UPDATED: 11:01, Fri, Jun 9, 201


The Labour leader shocked many by starting an interview with Sky News by saying: *“We have been elected to…”*

He continued by outlining his plans for a Labour government and admitted he was ready to form a coalition with fellow Westminster parties.

*He then reiterated “it’s pretty clear” Labour won the election.


*

‘Deluded!’ Jeremy Corbyn mocked for claiming election victory – ‘He thinks he’s WON’


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Despite the loss of seats, the Conservatives polled 13.7 million votes this time, better than Cameron's 11.3 million votes two years ago and way better than their 10.7 million votes in 2010, so May and the Conservative party actually achieved a very significant increase in votes.



Your system is bizarro and basically very unfair.

EG.

UKIP last night received 593,852 votes = 0 seats.

The DUP last night received 293,316 votes (300,536 less votes than UKIP) = 10 seats.

The Green Party last night received 524,604 votes (69,000 less votes than UKIP, but 231,288 more votes than the DUP) = 1 seat.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lol.
> 
> *‘Deluded!’ Jeremy Corbyn mocked for claiming election victory – ‘He thinks he’s WON’*
> 
> *JEREMY Corbyn has been mocked for claiming victory in the General Election - despite the Tories winning 55 seats more than his party.*
> 
> By ROB VIRTUE
> PUBLISHED: 08:59, Fri, Jun 9, 2017 | UPDATED: 11:01, Fri, Jun 9, 201
> 
> 
> The Labour leader shocked many by starting an interview with Sky News by saying: *“We have been elected to…”*
> 
> He continued by outlining his plans for a Labour government and admitted he was ready to form a coalition with fellow Westminster parties.
> 
> *He then reiterated “it’s pretty clear” Labour won the election.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> ‘Deluded!’ Jeremy Corbyn mocked for claiming election victory – ‘He thinks he’s WON’



Jeremy Corbyn is mentally ill, like that moronic Diane Abbot woman and also last night interview with some equally mad woman named Emily Thornberry who also said that Jeremy Corbyn was going to form a Government 

Is it any wonder Labour have now lost three General Elections in a row.


----------



## Meathead

Labour is like the today's Democrats who celebrate when they don't lose too badly.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Meathead said:


> Labour is like the today's Democrats who celebrate when they don't lose too badly.



Perhaps like the Leftist mental illness dictates they want a Winner Trophy for just participating  

Labour got 262 seats, they came a distant second, in Leftist LaLaLand that means they won


----------



## Mindful

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Labour is like the today's Democrats who celebrate when they don't lose too badly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps like the Leftist mental illness dictates they want a Winner Trophy for just participating
> 
> Labour got 262 seats, they came a distant second, in Leftist LaLaLand that means they won
> 
> View attachment 132063
Click to expand...


Jeremy Corbyn offered sunshine, lollipops, rainbows and a free unicorn for everyone!
This is the only reason Labour  got half the votes they did. Imagine if they'd actually won and tried to implement it!


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Meathead

Mindful said:


> Jeremy Corbyn offered sunshine, lollipops, rainbows and a free unicorn for everyone!
> This is the only reason Labour  got half the votes they did. Imagine if they'd actually won and tried to implement it!


Yeah. We just call it free stuff in America.


----------



## Mindful

Cutting the winter fuel allowance did it.

Didn't play out too well in Halifax.


----------



## Eloy

Meathead said:


> Labour is like the today's Democrats who celebrate when they don't lose too badly.


How insulting; Labour has no connections to the Banking, Financial Services, and Corporations in the City of London. Labour does not support Israel against the Palestinians as the Democrats do. Labour would not approve of murdering families and children by drones as Obama did. Shame on you for sullying Labour by comparing them to right-wing American Democrats.


----------



## Eloy

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Labour is like the today's Democrats who celebrate when they don't lose too badly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps like the Leftist mental illness dictates they want a Winner Trophy for just participating
> 
> Labour got 262 seats, they came a distant second, in Leftist LaLaLand that means they won
> 
> View attachment 132063
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn offered sunshine, lollipops, rainbows and a free unicorn for everyone!
> This is the only reason Labour  got half the votes they did. Imagine if they'd actually won and tried to implement it!
Click to expand...

The English people are not so shallow. You should talk to them sometime.


----------



## Mindful

Eloy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Labour is like the today's Democrats who celebrate when they don't lose too badly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps like the Leftist mental illness dictates they want a Winner Trophy for just participating
> 
> Labour got 262 seats, they came a distant second, in Leftist LaLaLand that means they won
> 
> View attachment 132063
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn offered sunshine, lollipops, rainbows and a free unicorn for everyone!
> This is the only reason Labour  got half the votes they did. Imagine if they'd actually won and tried to implement it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The English people are not so shallow. You should talk to them sometime.
Click to expand...


You want me to talk to myself?


----------



## Mindful

Eloy said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Labour is like the today's Democrats who celebrate when they don't lose too badly.
> 
> 
> 
> How insulting; Labour has no connections to the Banking, Financial Services, and Corporations in the City of London. Labour does not support Israel against the Palestinians as the Democrats do. Labour would not approve of murdering families and children by drones as Obama did. Shame on you for sullying Labour by comparing them to right-wing American Democrats.
Click to expand...


You're too emotional, Eloy.

Doesn't hold up too well in debates.


----------



## Eloy

Mindful said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Labour is like the today's Democrats who celebrate when they don't lose too badly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps like the Leftist mental illness dictates they want a Winner Trophy for just participating
> 
> Labour got 262 seats, they came a distant second, in Leftist LaLaLand that means they won
> 
> View attachment 132063
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn offered sunshine, lollipops, rainbows and a free unicorn for everyone!
> This is the only reason Labour  got half the votes they did. Imagine if they'd actually won and tried to implement it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The English people are not so shallow. You should talk to them sometime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want me to talk to myself?
Click to expand...

No English person I know would badmouth their own people on an international forum such as this.


----------



## Eloy

Mindful said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Labour is like the today's Democrats who celebrate when they don't lose too badly.
> 
> 
> 
> How insulting; Labour has no connections to the Banking, Financial Services, and Corporations in the City of London. Labour does not support Israel against the Palestinians as the Democrats do. Labour would not approve of murdering families and children by drones as Obama did. Shame on you for sullying Labour by comparing them to right-wing American Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're too emotional, Eloy.
> 
> Doesn't hold up too well in debates.
Click to expand...

Humans ought to be emotional about some things, including political actions and policies.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

The bloodletting begins.
Nick Timothy: Why I have resigned as the Prime Minister’s adviser | Conservative Home

May was told to sack them or risk a leadership challenge on monday. The PM is now totally isolated following her "victory".


----------



## Mindful

Eloy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Labour is like the today's Democrats who celebrate when they don't lose too badly.
> 
> 
> 
> How insulting; Labour has no connections to the Banking, Financial Services, and Corporations in the City of London. Labour does not support Israel against the Palestinians as the Democrats do. Labour would not approve of murdering families and children by drones as Obama did. Shame on you for sullying Labour by comparing them to right-wing American Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're too emotional, Eloy.
> 
> Doesn't hold up too well in debates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Humans ought to be emotional about some things, including political actions and policies.
Click to expand...

 
Not the way you are.


----------



## Mindful

About the DUP.

Who are the DUP? Facts you should know | Pro Great Britain


----------



## Tilly

Eloy said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Labour is like the today's Democrats who celebrate when they don't lose too badly.
> 
> 
> 
> How insulting; Labour has no connections to the Banking, Financial Services, and Corporations in the City of London. Labour does not support Israel against the Palestinians as the Democrats do. Labour would not approve of murdering families and children by drones as Obama did. Shame on you for sullying Labour by comparing them to right-wing American Democrats.
Click to expand...

Labour support terrorists like Hamas.


----------



## Tilly

Eloy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Labour is like the today's Democrats who celebrate when they don't lose too badly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps like the Leftist mental illness dictates they want a Winner Trophy for just participating
> 
> Labour got 262 seats, they came a distant second, in Leftist LaLaLand that means they won
> 
> View attachment 132063
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn offered sunshine, lollipops, rainbows and a free unicorn for everyone!
> This is the only reason Labour  got half the votes they did. Imagine if they'd actually won and tried to implement it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The English people are not so shallow. You should talk to them sometime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want me to talk to myself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No English person I know would badmouth their own people on an international forum such as this.
Click to expand...

Honesty s not badmouthing. More importantly, English people shouldn't vote for terrorist supporters and traitors, but they can be bribed to do so it seems!


----------



## Mindful

Eloy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Labour is like the today's Democrats who celebrate when they don't lose too badly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps like the Leftist mental illness dictates they want a Winner Trophy for just participating
> 
> Labour got 262 seats, they came a distant second, in Leftist LaLaLand that means they won
> 
> View attachment 132063
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn offered sunshine, lollipops, rainbows and a free unicorn for everyone!
> This is the only reason Labour  got half the votes they did. Imagine if they'd actually won and tried to implement it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The English people are not so shallow. You should talk to them sometime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want me to talk to myself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No English person I know would badmouth their own people on an international forum such as this.
Click to expand...

 
How many do you know?


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> The bloodletting begins.
> Nick Timothy: Why I have resigned as the Prime Minister’s adviser | Conservative Home
> 
> May was told to sack them or risk a leadership challenge on monday. The PM is now totally isolated following her "victory".


It was right to sack them. And she is in no way 'isolated'. Didn't you see all the Conservatives demanding that she stay? Lol.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the loss of seats, the Conservatives polled 13.7 million votes this time, better than Cameron's 11.3 million votes two years ago and way better than their 10.7 million votes in 2010, so May and the Conservative party actually achieved a very significant increase in votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your system is bizarro and basically very unfair.
> 
> EG.
> 
> UKIP last night received 593,852 votes = 0 seats.
> 
> The DUP last night received 293,316 votes (300,536 less votes than UKIP) = 10 seats.
> 
> The Green Party last night received 524,604 votes (69,000 less votes than UKIP, but 231,288 more votes than the DUP) = 1 seat.
Click to expand...

I agree. This is one reason why Labour cling to their failed policy of multiculturalism and continue to encourage ghettoisation- it works well for them coupled with this system.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> The bloodletting begins.
> Nick Timothy: Why I have resigned as the Prime Minister’s adviser | Conservative Home
> 
> May was told to sack them or risk a leadership challenge on monday. The PM is now totally isolated following her "victory".


You thought their would be no consequences?


----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> About the DUP.
> 
> Who are the DUP? Facts you should know | Pro Great Britain


Apparently the DUP are committed to free movement, so that's going to be a problem.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Mindful said:


> About the DUP.
> 
> Who are the DUP? Facts you should know | Pro Great Britain


They have links to several loyalist paramilitary organisations. Cant see a reference to that in this piece of fake news.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Labour is like the today's Democrats who celebrate when they don't lose too badly.
> 
> 
> 
> How insulting; Labour has no connections to the Banking, Financial Services, and Corporations in the City of London. Labour does not support Israel against the Palestinians as the Democrats do. Labour would not approve of murdering families and children by drones as Obama did. Shame on you for sullying Labour by comparing them to right-wing American Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're too emotional, Eloy.
> 
> Doesn't hold up too well in debates.
Click to expand...


*"You're too emotional, Eloy."*

It's_ that_ time of month, Eloy is having his period and he's run out of tampons


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the DUP.
> 
> Who are the DUP? Facts you should know | Pro Great Britain
> 
> 
> 
> They have links to several loyalist paramilitary organisations. Cant see a reference to that in this piece of fake news.
Click to expand...


Keep straining yourself.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the DUP.
> 
> Who are the DUP? Facts you should know | Pro Great Britain
> 
> 
> 
> They have links to several loyalist paramilitary organisations. Cant see a reference to that in this piece of fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep straining yourself.
Click to expand...

Former DUP council candidate sentenced to eight years for pipe-bomb attack on Polish neighbours - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk

No strain at all.


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the DUP.
> 
> Who are the DUP? Facts you should know | Pro Great Britain
> 
> 
> 
> They have links to several loyalist paramilitary organisations. Cant see a reference to that in this piece of fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep straining yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Former DUP council candidate sentenced to eight years for pipe-bomb attack on Polish neighbours - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk
> 
> No strain at all.
Click to expand...


Not interested.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the DUP.
> 
> Who are the DUP? Facts you should know | Pro Great Britain
> 
> 
> 
> They have links to several loyalist paramilitary organisations. Cant see a reference to that in this piece of fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep straining yourself.
Click to expand...


It's this bigoted and vile mentality that kept The Troubles going for 30 years, thankfully the majority buried those ghosts 19 years ago, but a small minority of vile bigots who are Sore Losers and cannot emotionally handle that the Leftists LOST the General Election are digging those old ghosts up again in order to play the filthiest game of politics.

Disgusting creatures, thankfully by 2020 the Left in the West will be dead and buried.

Nobody wants the Leftists running their Governments, when was the last time a full-on Leftist won an election in the West?

Most Governments are either Right of Centre, Centre Right, Centre Soft Left or Centrist.

Left-Wing ideology is already dead, it's just that the Leftists have not realised that yet because they're so stupid.


----------



## Mindful

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the DUP.
> 
> Who are the DUP? Facts you should know | Pro Great Britain
> 
> 
> 
> They have links to several loyalist paramilitary organisations. Cant see a reference to that in this piece of fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep straining yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's this bigoted and vile mentality that kept The Troubles going for 30 years, thankfully the majority buried those ghosts 19 years ago, but a small minority of vile bigots who are Sore Losers and cannot emotionally handle that the Leftists LOST the General Election are digging those old ghosts up again in order to play the filthiest game of politics.
> 
> Disgusting creatures, thankfully by 2020 the Left in the West will be dead and buried.
Click to expand...



Yeah.

Tommy plays a dirty game.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the DUP.
> 
> Who are the DUP? Facts you should know | Pro Great Britain
> 
> 
> 
> They have links to several loyalist paramilitary organisations. Cant see a reference to that in this piece of fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep straining yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's this bigoted and vile mentality that kept The Troubles going for 30 years, thankfully the majority buried those ghosts 19 years ago, but a small minority of vile bigots who are Sore Losers and cannot emotionally handle that the Leftists LOST the General Election are digging those old ghosts up again in order to play the filthiest game of politics.
> 
> Disgusting creatures, thankfully by 2020 the Left in the West will be dead and buried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Tommy plays a dirty game.
Click to expand...


All of that crowd do, no wonder they cheerleaded for the IRA and cheerlead for Hamas and take to the Internets to deflect and post pro-Islamic Propaganda every time one of their Kebab pets blows people up or mows people down with a vehicle or grooms and rapes young girls in their Paki Rape Gangs.

Leftists support terrorists whether they are IRA or Islamic, just as long as they are murdering the very people that Leftists hate with almost demonic intensity be they European Christians or Jews.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the DUP.
> 
> Who are the DUP? Facts you should know | Pro Great Britain
> 
> 
> 
> They have links to several loyalist paramilitary organisations. Cant see a reference to that in this piece of fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep straining yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's this bigoted and vile mentality that kept The Troubles going for 30 years, thankfully the majority buried those ghosts 19 years ago, but a small minority of vile bigots who are Sore Losers and cannot emotionally handle that the Leftists LOST the General Election are digging those old ghosts up again in order to play the filthiest game of politics.
> 
> Disgusting creatures, thankfully by 2020 the Left in the West will be dead and buried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Tommy plays a dirty game.
Click to expand...

DUP man faces 23 charges over claims for heating oil - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk

There is shedloads of this. How can you turn your back to this whilst calling Corbyn a terrorist sympathiser ?


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the DUP.
> 
> Who are the DUP? Facts you should know | Pro Great Britain
> 
> 
> 
> They have links to several loyalist paramilitary organisations. Cant see a reference to that in this piece of fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep straining yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's this bigoted and vile mentality that kept The Troubles going for 30 years, thankfully the majority buried those ghosts 19 years ago, but a small minority of vile bigots who are Sore Losers and cannot emotionally handle that the Leftists LOST the General Election are digging those old ghosts up again in order to play the filthiest game of politics.
> 
> Disgusting creatures, thankfully by 2020 the Left in the West will be dead and buried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Tommy plays a dirty game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DUP man faces 23 charges over claims for heating oil - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk
> 
> There is shedloads of this. How can you turn your back to this whilst calling Corbyn a terrorist sympathiser ?
Click to expand...


Still not interested.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have links to several loyalist paramilitary organisations. Cant see a reference to that in this piece of fake news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep straining yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's this bigoted and vile mentality that kept The Troubles going for 30 years, thankfully the majority buried those ghosts 19 years ago, but a small minority of vile bigots who are Sore Losers and cannot emotionally handle that the Leftists LOST the General Election are digging those old ghosts up again in order to play the filthiest game of politics.
> 
> Disgusting creatures, thankfully by 2020 the Left in the West will be dead and buried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Tommy plays a dirty game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DUP man faces 23 charges over claims for heating oil - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk
> 
> There is shedloads of this. How can you turn your back to this whilst calling Corbyn a terrorist sympathiser ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still not interested.
Click to expand...

I knew that you would run away from discussing this. You have no moral or ethical standards.
DUP representative pleads guilty on electoral fraud charges


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the DUP.
> 
> Who are the DUP? Facts you should know | Pro Great Britain
> 
> 
> 
> They have links to several loyalist paramilitary organisations. Cant see a reference to that in this piece of fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep straining yourself.
Click to expand...


What the Leftists and Corbynistas do not realise is that even if Theresa May is thrown overboard by the Conservatives within the next six months, she'll be replaced by another Tory, this one almost certainly will have campaigned for pro-Brexit - May herself was on Team Remain - the idiotic Left think that if May is dumped then Jeremy Corbyn will become Prime Minister at the next General Election.

He won't, Theresa May ran possibly the worst campaign imaginable, who knows perhaps the Tories will replace her with Zak Goldsmith who's a long standing Eurosceptic or someone like Liam Fox, I don't think it will be Boris Johnson.

Zak Goldsmith also is a beautiful man and is very charming and charismatic.






Liam Fox.


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep straining yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's this bigoted and vile mentality that kept The Troubles going for 30 years, thankfully the majority buried those ghosts 19 years ago, but a small minority of vile bigots who are Sore Losers and cannot emotionally handle that the Leftists LOST the General Election are digging those old ghosts up again in order to play the filthiest game of politics.
> 
> Disgusting creatures, thankfully by 2020 the Left in the West will be dead and buried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Tommy plays a dirty game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DUP man faces 23 charges over claims for heating oil - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk
> 
> There is shedloads of this. How can you turn your back to this whilst calling Corbyn a terrorist sympathiser ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still not interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew that you would run away from discussing this. You have no moral or ethical standards.
> DUP representative pleads guilty on electoral fraud charges
Click to expand...


Your trolling tactics don't work on me. I've seen it all before.

Twisting  the narrative, by accusing posters of saying Corbyn was a terrorist. When no such claims were made.

It's you who have no moral or ethical standards.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's this bigoted and vile mentality that kept The Troubles going for 30 years, thankfully the majority buried those ghosts 19 years ago, but a small minority of vile bigots who are Sore Losers and cannot emotionally handle that the Leftists LOST the General Election are digging those old ghosts up again in order to play the filthiest game of politics.
> 
> Disgusting creatures, thankfully by 2020 the Left in the West will be dead and buried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Tommy plays a dirty game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DUP man faces 23 charges over claims for heating oil - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk
> 
> There is shedloads of this. How can you turn your back to this whilst calling Corbyn a terrorist sympathiser ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still not interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew that you would run away from discussing this. You have no moral or ethical standards.
> DUP representative pleads guilty on electoral fraud charges
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your trolling tactics don't work on me. I've seen it all before.
> 
> Twisting  the narrative, by accusing posters of saying Corbyn was a terrorist. When no such claims were made.
> 
> It's you who have no moral or ethical standards.
Click to expand...

I said "sympathiser", you must have misread what I stated.


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Tommy plays a dirty game.
> 
> 
> 
> DUP man faces 23 charges over claims for heating oil - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk
> 
> There is shedloads of this. How can you turn your back to this whilst calling Corbyn a terrorist sympathiser ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still not interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew that you would run away from discussing this. You have no moral or ethical standards.
> DUP representative pleads guilty on electoral fraud charges
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your trolling tactics don't work on me. I've seen it all before.
> 
> Twisting  the narrative, by accusing posters of saying Corbyn was a terrorist. When no such claims were made.
> 
> It's you who have no moral or ethical standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said "sympathiser", you must have misread what I stated.
Click to expand...


Don't bother.

You're tiresome and tedious.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the DUP.
> 
> Who are the DUP? Facts you should know | Pro Great Britain
> 
> 
> 
> They have links to several loyalist paramilitary organisations. Cant see a reference to that in this piece of fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep straining yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the Leftists and Corbynistas do not realise is that even if Theresa May is thrown overboard by the Conservatives within the next six months, she'll be replaced by another Tory, this one almost certainly will have campaigned for pro-Brexit - May herself was on Team Remain - the idiotic Left think that if May is dumped then Jeremy Corbyn will become Prime Minister at the next General Election.
> 
> He won't, Theresa May ran possibly the worst campaign imaginable, who knows perhaps the Tories will replace her with Zak Goldsmith who's a long standing Eurosceptic or someone like Liam Fox, I don't think it will be Boris Johnson.
> 
> Zak Goldsmith also is a beautiful man and is very charming and charismatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liam Fox.
Click to expand...

Goldsmith was rejected by Londoners after running a racist campaign. Fox was sacked for taking his boyfriend on official government trips. There are probably better tories out there.


----------



## barryqwalsh

Who are the DUP, and what does a deal to prop up the Tories mean for the UK?




The Democratic Unionist Party was founded by the leader of the evangelical Free Presbyterian Church, the Rev Iain Paisley, in 1971, three years after the outbreak of “The Troubles” in Northern Ireland. 

A leading member of the Orange Order, Paisley was best known for his cry of “No Surrender” to any concessions to the minority Catholic or pro-Nationalist population. Paisley later softened his stance and went into power with Sinn Fein in the devolved Stormont Assembly which followed the Good Friday Agreement.


Who are the DUP, and what does a deal to prop up the Tories mean for the UK?


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the DUP.
> 
> Who are the DUP? Facts you should know | Pro Great Britain
> 
> 
> 
> They have links to several loyalist paramilitary organisations. Cant see a reference to that in this piece of fake news.
Click to expand...

And Comrade Corbyn names Hamas among his 'friends', has supported the IRA all his adult life, and has actually shared platforms with filthy terrorist scum who have MURDERED his fellow countrymen and women. 
The DUP aren't being invited to form a coalition, yet you want a TERRORIST SYMPATHISER AND A TERRORIST SUPPORTER to run this country? You really are a big fat hypocritical joke. Lol.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep straining yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's this bigoted and vile mentality that kept The Troubles going for 30 years, thankfully the majority buried those ghosts 19 years ago, but a small minority of vile bigots who are Sore Losers and cannot emotionally handle that the Leftists LOST the General Election are digging those old ghosts up again in order to play the filthiest game of politics.
> 
> Disgusting creatures, thankfully by 2020 the Left in the West will be dead and buried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Tommy plays a dirty game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DUP man faces 23 charges over claims for heating oil - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk
> 
> There is shedloads of this. How can you turn your back to this whilst calling Corbyn a terrorist sympathiser ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still not interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew that you would run away from discussing this. You have no moral or ethical standards.
> DUP representative pleads guilty on electoral fraud charges
Click to expand...

Then neither do you, since you seem to think a Hamas and IRA supporter should actually be running this country rather than simply having the DUP offering support when needed.
Btw, to make matters worse, even his own party have said Comrade Corbyn couldn't run a piss up in a brewery! He's only good at supporting England's enemies and screaming his little commie head off on the hustings. And what's more, HE LOST.
Yay


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the DUP.
> 
> Who are the DUP? Facts you should know | Pro Great Britain
> 
> 
> 
> They have links to several loyalist paramilitary organisations. Cant see a reference to that in this piece of fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep straining yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the Leftists and Corbynistas do not realise is that even if Theresa May is thrown overboard by the Conservatives within the next six months, she'll be replaced by another Tory, this one almost certainly will have campaigned for pro-Brexit - May herself was on Team Remain - the idiotic Left think that if May is dumped then Jeremy Corbyn will become Prime Minister at the next General Election.
> 
> He won't, Theresa May ran possibly the worst campaign imaginable, who knows perhaps the Tories will replace her with Zak Goldsmith who's a long standing Eurosceptic or someone like Liam Fox, I don't think it will be Boris Johnson.
> 
> Zak Goldsmith also is a beautiful man and is very charming and charismatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liam Fox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Goldsmith was rejected by Londoners after running a racist campaign. Fox was sacked for taking his boyfriend on official government trips. There are probably better tories out there.
Click to expand...

Only to rabid leftards does questioning Khans extremist ties constitute racism. But of course you love extremists and terrorist supporters, so no surprise there.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Vote tory and get paramilitary trash who terrorise children who go to school in the wrong post code. 
All in a days work for the tories.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the DUP.
> 
> Who are the DUP? Facts you should know | Pro Great Britain
> 
> 
> 
> They have links to several loyalist paramilitary organisations. Cant see a reference to that in this piece of fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep straining yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the Leftists and Corbynistas do not realise is that even if Theresa May is thrown overboard by the Conservatives within the next six months, she'll be replaced by another Tory, this one almost certainly will have campaigned for pro-Brexit - May herself was on Team Remain - the idiotic Left think that if May is dumped then Jeremy Corbyn will become Prime Minister at the next General Election.
> 
> He won't, Theresa May ran possibly the worst campaign imaginable, who knows perhaps the Tories will replace her with Zak Goldsmith who's a long standing Eurosceptic or someone like Liam Fox, I don't think it will be Boris Johnson.
> 
> Zak Goldsmith also is a beautiful man and is very charming and charismatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liam Fox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Goldsmith was rejected by Londoners after running a racist campaign. Fox was sacked for taking his boyfriend on official government trips. There are probably better tories out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only to rabid leftards does questioning Khans extremist ties constitute racism. But of course you love extremists and terrorist supporters, so no surprise there.
Click to expand...

Slag Khan off all you like. But dont pretend he is some sort of extremist.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have links to several loyalist paramilitary organisations. Cant see a reference to that in this piece of fake news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep straining yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the Leftists and Corbynistas do not realise is that even if Theresa May is thrown overboard by the Conservatives within the next six months, she'll be replaced by another Tory, this one almost certainly will have campaigned for pro-Brexit - May herself was on Team Remain - the idiotic Left think that if May is dumped then Jeremy Corbyn will become Prime Minister at the next General Election.
> 
> He won't, Theresa May ran possibly the worst campaign imaginable, who knows perhaps the Tories will replace her with Zak Goldsmith who's a long standing Eurosceptic or someone like Liam Fox, I don't think it will be Boris Johnson.
> 
> Zak Goldsmith also is a beautiful man and is very charming and charismatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liam Fox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Goldsmith was rejected by Londoners after running a racist campaign. Fox was sacked for taking his boyfriend on official government trips. There are probably better tories out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only to rabid leftards does questioning Khans extremist ties constitute racism. But of course you love extremists and terrorist supporters, so no surprise there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slag Khan off all you like. But dont pretend he is some sort of extremist.
Click to expand...

Discussing his extremist links is not slagging him off, nor is it racism. Someone who shares platforms with extremists - who also segregate the women attendees - I view as extreme.  But again, you leftards love yourself some Islamic extremism and terrorism from whatever source. You really are quite sick


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep straining yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the Leftists and Corbynistas do not realise is that even if Theresa May is thrown overboard by the Conservatives within the next six months, she'll be replaced by another Tory, this one almost certainly will have campaigned for pro-Brexit - May herself was on Team Remain - the idiotic Left think that if May is dumped then Jeremy Corbyn will become Prime Minister at the next General Election.
> 
> He won't, Theresa May ran possibly the worst campaign imaginable, who knows perhaps the Tories will replace her with Zak Goldsmith who's a long standing Eurosceptic or someone like Liam Fox, I don't think it will be Boris Johnson.
> 
> Zak Goldsmith also is a beautiful man and is very charming and charismatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liam Fox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Goldsmith was rejected by Londoners after running a racist campaign. Fox was sacked for taking his boyfriend on official government trips. There are probably better tories out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only to rabid leftards does questioning Khans extremist ties constitute racism. But of course you love extremists and terrorist supporters, so no surprise there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slag Khan off all you like. But dont pretend he is some sort of extremist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Discussing his extremist links is not slagging him off, nor is it racism. Someone who shares platforms with extremists - who also segregate the women attendees - I view as extreme.  But again, you leftards love yourself some Islamic extremism and terrorism from whatever source. You really are quite sick
Click to expand...

Khan is a moderate on the right wing of the labour party. Too far right for my taste.Having said that there isnt a major issue that he is on the wrong side of and he will win again with a bigger majority.   Your islamophobia blinds you to that reality. Suck it up babe.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep straining yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the Leftists and Corbynistas do not realise is that even if Theresa May is thrown overboard by the Conservatives within the next six months, she'll be replaced by another Tory, this one almost certainly will have campaigned for pro-Brexit - May herself was on Team Remain - the idiotic Left think that if May is dumped then Jeremy Corbyn will become Prime Minister at the next General Election.
> 
> He won't, Theresa May ran possibly the worst campaign imaginable, who knows perhaps the Tories will replace her with Zak Goldsmith who's a long standing Eurosceptic or someone like Liam Fox, I don't think it will be Boris Johnson.
> 
> Zak Goldsmith also is a beautiful man and is very charming and charismatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liam Fox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Goldsmith was rejected by Londoners after running a racist campaign. Fox was sacked for taking his boyfriend on official government trips. There are probably better tories out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only to rabid leftards does questioning Khans extremist ties constitute racism. But of course you love extremists and terrorist supporters, so no surprise there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slag Khan off all you like. But dont pretend he is some sort of extremist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Discussing his extremist links is not slagging him off, nor is it racism. Someone who shares platforms with extremists - who also segregate the women attendees - I view as extreme.  But again, you leftards love yourself some Islamic extremism and terrorism from whatever source. You really are quite sick
Click to expand...




So sorry about the results.

I fear we're in for much of the same.


_This is the way the world ends
This is the way the world ends
This is the way the world ends
Not with a bang but a whimper._
_T.S. Eliot_


----------



## montelatici

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's this bigoted and vile mentality that kept The Troubles going for 30 years, thankfully the majority buried those ghosts 19 years ago, but a small minority of vile bigots who are Sore Losers and cannot emotionally handle that the Leftists LOST the General Election are digging those old ghosts up again in order to play the filthiest game of politics.
> 
> Disgusting creatures, thankfully by 2020 the Left in the West will be dead and buried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Tommy plays a dirty game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DUP man faces 23 charges over claims for heating oil - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk
> 
> There is shedloads of this. How can you turn your back to this whilst calling Corbyn a terrorist sympathiser ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still not interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew that you would run away from discussing this. You have no moral or ethical standards.
> DUP representative pleads guilty on electoral fraud charges
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your trolling tactics don't work on me. I've seen it all before.
> 
> Twisting  the narrative, by accusing posters of saying Corbyn was a terrorist. When no such claims were made.
> 
> It's you who have no moral or ethical standards.
Click to expand...

 
Quit twisting the facts. There have multiple claims of Corbyn being a terrorist supporter. What's the difference between that and calling him a terrorist. You are a troll. I have seen your type before.


----------



## Mindful

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Tommy plays a dirty game.
> 
> 
> 
> DUP man faces 23 charges over claims for heating oil - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk
> 
> There is shedloads of this. How can you turn your back to this whilst calling Corbyn a terrorist sympathiser ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still not interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew that you would run away from discussing this. You have no moral or ethical standards.
> DUP representative pleads guilty on electoral fraud charges
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your trolling tactics don't work on me. I've seen it all before.
> 
> Twisting  the narrative, by accusing posters of saying Corbyn was a terrorist. When no such claims were made.
> 
> It's you who have no moral or ethical standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit twisting the facts. There have multiple claims of Corbyn being a terrorist supporter. What's the difference between that and calling him a terrorist. You are a troll. I have seen your type before.
Click to expand...


You're another one who has nothing to say, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Eloy

Mindful said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps like the Leftist mental illness dictates they want a Winner Trophy for just participating
> 
> Labour got 262 seats, they came a distant second, in Leftist LaLaLand that means they won
> 
> View attachment 132063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn offered sunshine, lollipops, rainbows and a free unicorn for everyone!
> This is the only reason Labour  got half the votes they did. Imagine if they'd actually won and tried to implement it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The English people are not so shallow. You should talk to them sometime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want me to talk to myself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No English person I know would badmouth their own people on an international forum such as this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many do you know?
Click to expand...

Quite a few and I found the ordinary working class English people to be the salt of the earth.


----------



## Eloy

Mindful said:


> About the DUP.
> 
> Who are the DUP? Facts you should know | Pro Great Britain


Owen Jones who is gay explains the DUP and is opposed by an American Zionist.


----------



## Mindful

Gordon Brown had to do a deal with the DUP back in 2008.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Eloy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the DUP.
> 
> Who are the DUP? Facts you should know | Pro Great Britain
> 
> 
> 
> Owen Jones who is gay explains the DUP and is opposed by an American Zionist.
Click to expand...

That was a balanced panel wasnt it ?


----------



## WheelieAddict

Don't let the far right win Britain.
Theresa May to shut down the internet as we know it


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Working with the DUP.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Eloy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the DUP.
> 
> Who are the DUP? Facts you should know | Pro Great Britain
> 
> 
> 
> Owen Jones who is gay explains the DUP and is opposed by an American Zionist.
Click to expand...


Owen Jones is a Far Left Extremist, he's also a typical Extremist faggot, self-centred and mentally unhinged.

The rest of the panel treated him exactly correct like the mentally unhinged nutball that he is.

He's prone to completely unhinged rants, here he is ranting after the Orlando attack, like most Leftists he doesn't care that it was a terrorist incident, he just rants and rants about the faggot Agenda, because the two normal and mentally stable people sharing the stage with Owen Jones won't listen to his insane ranting, like a typical Snowflake faggot he cannot handle it so he walks out of the studio....probably to find a Safe Space with some Play Doh Dildos to stick up his buttocks.

Note at two minutes and twenty six seconds, the interviewer says that "the attack was carried out against HUMAN BEINGS" and the faggot Extremist Owen Jones says "No, LGBTQ" so what's he saying that LGBTQ aren't HUMAN BEINGS? Lol.

He says that the attack on the faggots is the worst thing EVAH, it's worse than the Paris attack and then the LGBTQ Crowd wonder why people say that they should just STFU and get to the back of the bus.


Hopefully some Kebab will throw Owen Jones off a rooftop or something, maybe before Owen Jones will get his final thrill and the Kebab will ride his rectum with an iron rod, the faggots are into that sort of thing afterall.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Gordon Brown had to do a deal with the DUP back in 2008.



It seems the Far Left Maniacs think that Britain shouldn't have a stable Government, the main thing is who cares about the Economy and Security issues with increasing terrorist attacks?

The MOST important thing is that faggots can continue to suck each others dicks and fuck each other up the buttocks. Lol, typical Far Left Mania, they are hysterical.

They also are disgusting bigots, this crowd call everyone else bigots, they are the worst bigots and hypocrites, they are mixing the pot of ugly Sectarianism because of this, making filthy comments about Protestants, typical Leftist pitting one group against the other to sow divisions, the Far Left wouldn't care right now if the violence in Northern Ireland started again.

Leftists like violence, they are violent, they are disruptive, they are Traitors, they are Losers.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the DUP.
> 
> Who are the DUP? Facts you should know | Pro Great Britain
> 
> 
> 
> They have links to several loyalist paramilitary organisations. Cant see a reference to that in this piece of fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Comrade Corbyn names Hamas among his 'friends', has supported the IRA all his adult life, and has actually shared platforms with filthy terrorist scum who have MURDERED his fellow countrymen and women.
> The DUP aren't being invited to form a coalition, yet you want a TERRORIST SYMPATHISER AND A TERRORIST SUPPORTER to run this country? You really are a big fat hypocritical joke. Lol.
Click to expand...


The Leftists only care that faggots can suck each others dicks in peace and women can be allowed to kill their own babies In Utero as they slumber in the womb.

Those are two of the main reasons they're frothing at the mouth like the mentally deranged maniacs they are.

But but but the DUP don't like gays 

But but but the DUP are anti-Abortion 

The Leftists don't care if you have a stable Government or if you have an Islamic Terrorist attack every week, just as long as the faggots and baby murderers are protected.

They are completely perverted and sick


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the DUP.
> 
> Who are the DUP? Facts you should know | Pro Great Britain
> 
> 
> 
> They have links to several loyalist paramilitary organisations. Cant see a reference to that in this piece of fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Comrade Corbyn names Hamas among his 'friends', has supported the IRA all his adult life, and has actually shared platforms with filthy terrorist scum who have MURDERED his fellow countrymen and women.
> The DUP aren't being invited to form a coalition, yet you want a TERRORIST SYMPATHISER AND A TERRORIST SUPPORTER to run this country? You really are a big fat hypocritical joke. Lol.
Click to expand...


Mentally deranged Leftists cannot do simple mathematics, just like the Terrorist Supporter and Terrorist Sympathiser Jeremy Corbyn.

They think that Jeremy Corbyn can still form a Government, lets do the mathematics.

Even if Labour have a Labour + SNP + Liberal Democrat + Plaid Cymru + Green Coalition that = 315 seats.

EVEN if Sinn Fein took their 7 seats that = 322 seats.

Conservatives 318 seats + DUP 10 seats = 328 seats.

322 seats is less than 328 seats, therefore Jeremy Corbyn's bizarro Coalition would collapse within WEEKS as they'd be voted down, Corbyn probably wouldn't even get a Queen's Speech through Parliament.


----------



## gtopa1

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Tommy plays a dirty game.
> 
> 
> 
> DUP man faces 23 charges over claims for heating oil - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk
> 
> There is shedloads of this. How can you turn your back to this whilst calling Corbyn a terrorist sympathiser ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still not interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew that you would run away from discussing this. You have no moral or ethical standards.
> DUP representative pleads guilty on electoral fraud charges
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your trolling tactics don't work on me. I've seen it all before.
> 
> Twisting  the narrative, by accusing posters of saying Corbyn was a terrorist. When no such claims were made.
> 
> It's you who have no moral or ethical standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit twisting the facts. There have multiple claims of Corbyn being a terrorist supporter. What's the difference between that and calling him a terrorist. You are a troll. I have seen your type before.
Click to expand...


You want to explain his associations with factual data and not mere assertion? You must have the evidence/proof, no? Links that explain those would be just fine!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

WheelieAddict said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the DUP.
> 
> Who are the DUP? Facts you should know | Pro Great Britain
> 
> 
> 
> They have links to several loyalist paramilitary organisations. Cant see a reference to that in this piece of fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Comrade Corbyn names Hamas among his 'friends', has supported the IRA all his adult life, and has actually shared platforms with filthy terrorist scum who have MURDERED his fellow countrymen and women.
> The DUP aren't being invited to form a coalition, yet you want a TERRORIST SYMPATHISER AND A TERRORIST SUPPORTER to run this country? You really are a big fat hypocritical joke. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Leftists only care that faggots can suck each others dicks in peace and women can be allowed to kill their own babies In Utero as they slumber in the womb.
> 
> Those are two of the main reasons they're frothing at the mouth like the mentally deranged maniacs they are.
> 
> But but but the DUP don't like gays
> 
> But but but the DUP are anti-Abortion
> 
> The Leftists don't care if you have a stable Government or if you have an Islamic Terrorist attack every week, just as long as the faggots and baby murderers are protected.
> 
> They are completely perverted and sick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^Neo natzi
Click to expand...






Ah the old "you're a nazi" fallback position of the terminally stupid and pathetic leftard moron. Well played, nimby!! Now apologise for failing to prove not only your point but showing all of us that you are indeed a low level imbecile wannabe!!

Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the DUP.
> 
> Who are the DUP? Facts you should know | Pro Great Britain
> 
> 
> 
> They have links to several loyalist paramilitary organisations. Cant see a reference to that in this piece of fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Comrade Corbyn names Hamas among his 'friends', has supported the IRA all his adult life, and has actually shared platforms with filthy terrorist scum who have MURDERED his fellow countrymen and women.
> The DUP aren't being invited to form a coalition, yet you want a TERRORIST SYMPATHISER AND A TERRORIST SUPPORTER to run this country? You really are a big fat hypocritical joke. Lol.
Click to expand...


DS endorsed Jeremy Corbyn, probably something to do with his support for Hamas.









"Our friends from Hezbollah and Hamas", Jeremy Corbyn considers Hezbollah and Hamas his friends.






Corbyn is a proud Marxist-Trotskyite, not surprising that most of his supporters are filthy Commies, terrorist lovers and Far Left 18 year old students who probably couldn't get laid in a brothel.





Jeremy Corbyn longstanding supporter of IRA Terrorists.


----------



## gtopa1

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the DUP.
> 
> Who are the DUP? Facts you should know | Pro Great Britain
> 
> 
> 
> They have links to several loyalist paramilitary organisations. Cant see a reference to that in this piece of fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Comrade Corbyn names Hamas among his 'friends', has supported the IRA all his adult life, and has actually shared platforms with filthy terrorist scum who have MURDERED his fellow countrymen and women.
> The DUP aren't being invited to form a coalition, yet you want a TERRORIST SYMPATHISER AND A TERRORIST SUPPORTER to run this country? You really are a big fat hypocritical joke. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mentally deranged Leftists cannot do simple mathematics, just like the Terrorist Supporter and Terrorist Sympathiser Jeremy Corbyn.
> 
> They think that Jeremy Corbyn can still form a Government, lets do the mathematics.
> 
> Even if Labour have a Labour + SNP + Liberal Democrat + Plaid Cymru + Green Coalition that = 315 seats.
> 
> EVEN if Sinn Fein took their 7 seats that = 322 seats.
> 
> Conservatives 318 seats + DUP 10 seats = 328 seats.
> 
> 322 seats is less than 328 seats, therefore Jeremy Corbyn's bizarro Coalition would collapse within WEEKS as they'd be voted down, Corbyn probably wouldn't even get a Queen's Speech through Parliament.
Click to expand...


Corbyn's a loser. Pathetically so. "He won because he didn't lose as badly as we thought he would"?? Just how low were your expectations?? lmao

FIVE YEARS OF Conservative rule with a bit of "move to the right" starch added by the DUP. Not an altogether poor result imo. 

Now Corbyn; OPPOSITION!! Please rehash him in FIVE MORE YEARS!!

Greg


----------



## Tommy Tainant

And yet he is hugely popular.He will win the next election later this year.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Tommy Tainant

gtopa1 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the DUP.
> 
> Who are the DUP? Facts you should know | Pro Great Britain
> 
> 
> 
> They have links to several loyalist paramilitary organisations. Cant see a reference to that in this piece of fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Comrade Corbyn names Hamas among his 'friends', has supported the IRA all his adult life, and has actually shared platforms with filthy terrorist scum who have MURDERED his fellow countrymen and women.
> The DUP aren't being invited to form a coalition, yet you want a TERRORIST SYMPATHISER AND A TERRORIST SUPPORTER to run this country? You really are a big fat hypocritical joke. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mentally deranged Leftists cannot do simple mathematics, just like the Terrorist Supporter and Terrorist Sympathiser Jeremy Corbyn.
> 
> They think that Jeremy Corbyn can still form a Government, lets do the mathematics.
> 
> Even if Labour have a Labour + SNP + Liberal Democrat + Plaid Cymru + Green Coalition that = 315 seats.
> 
> EVEN if Sinn Fein took their 7 seats that = 322 seats.
> 
> Conservatives 318 seats + DUP 10 seats = 328 seats.
> 
> 322 seats is less than 328 seats, therefore Jeremy Corbyn's bizarro Coalition would collapse within WEEKS as they'd be voted down, Corbyn probably wouldn't even get a Queen's Speech through Parliament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Corbyn's a loser. Pathetically so. "He won because he didn't lose as badly as we thought he would"?? Just how low were your expectations?? lmao
> 
> FIVE YEARS OF Conservative rule with a bit of "move to the right" starch added by the DUP. Not an altogether poor result imo.
> 
> Now Corbyn; OPPOSITION!! Please rehash him in FIVE MORE YEARS!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Do  you expect this deal to last till Xmas ?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gtopa1

Eloy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn offered sunshine, lollipops, rainbows and a free unicorn for everyone!
> This is the only reason Labour  got half the votes they did. Imagine if they'd actually won and tried to implement it!
> 
> 
> 
> The English people are not so shallow. You should talk to them sometime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want me to talk to myself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No English person I know would badmouth their own people on an international forum such as this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite a few and I found the ordinary working class English people to be the salt of the earth.
Click to expand...


The workers in the UK are among the world's finest. The left wing welfare state parasites and libtard "soshillists" not so much. 

And be very aware; Governments have a responsibility to those who are on welfare through no fault of their own. Most of it revolves around GETTING THEM JOBS through developing the economy!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Tommy Tainant said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the DUP.
> 
> Who are the DUP? Facts you should know | Pro Great Britain
> 
> 
> 
> They have links to several loyalist paramilitary organisations. Cant see a reference to that in this piece of fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Comrade Corbyn names Hamas among his 'friends', has supported the IRA all his adult life, and has actually shared platforms with filthy terrorist scum who have MURDERED his fellow countrymen and women.
> The DUP aren't being invited to form a coalition, yet you want a TERRORIST SYMPATHISER AND A TERRORIST SUPPORTER to run this country? You really are a big fat hypocritical joke. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mentally deranged Leftists cannot do simple mathematics, just like the Terrorist Supporter and Terrorist Sympathiser Jeremy Corbyn.
> 
> They think that Jeremy Corbyn can still form a Government, lets do the mathematics.
> 
> Even if Labour have a Labour + SNP + Liberal Democrat + Plaid Cymru + Green Coalition that = 315 seats.
> 
> EVEN if Sinn Fein took their 7 seats that = 322 seats.
> 
> Conservatives 318 seats + DUP 10 seats = 328 seats.
> 
> 322 seats is less than 328 seats, therefore Jeremy Corbyn's bizarro Coalition would collapse within WEEKS as they'd be voted down, Corbyn probably wouldn't even get a Queen's Speech through Parliament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Corbyn's a loser. Pathetically so. "He won because he didn't lose as badly as we thought he would"?? Just how low were your expectations?? lmao
> 
> FIVE YEARS OF Conservative rule with a bit of "move to the right" starch added by the DUP. Not an altogether poor result imo.
> 
> Now Corbyn; OPPOSITION!! Please rehash him in FIVE MORE YEARS!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do  you expect this deal to last till Xmas ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
Click to expand...


When the alternative is Corbyn it'll last till 2099!! lmao

No worries there, Tommy. When they replace Farron even the Lib Dems will want to be a part of it. Nothing begets good government like a narrow majority in the House of Commons. The DUP will be very solid contributors. I like their stance on keeping a soft border with Eire. Who knows; it may even assist with eventual Unification but that's not on the radar yet of course.

Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the DUP.
> 
> Who are the DUP? Facts you should know | Pro Great Britain
> 
> 
> 
> They have links to several loyalist paramilitary organisations. Cant see a reference to that in this piece of fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Comrade Corbyn names Hamas among his 'friends', has supported the IRA all his adult life, and has actually shared platforms with filthy terrorist scum who have MURDERED his fellow countrymen and women.
> The DUP aren't being invited to form a coalition, yet you want a TERRORIST SYMPATHISER AND A TERRORIST SUPPORTER to run this country? You really are a big fat hypocritical joke. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mentally deranged Leftists cannot do simple mathematics, just like the Terrorist Supporter and Terrorist Sympathiser Jeremy Corbyn.
> 
> They think that Jeremy Corbyn can still form a Government, lets do the mathematics.
> 
> Even if Labour have a Labour + SNP + Liberal Democrat + Plaid Cymru + Green Coalition that = 315 seats.
> 
> EVEN if Sinn Fein took their 7 seats that = 322 seats.
> 
> Conservatives 318 seats + DUP 10 seats = 328 seats.
> 
> 322 seats is less than 328 seats, therefore Jeremy Corbyn's bizarro Coalition would collapse within WEEKS as they'd be voted down, Corbyn probably wouldn't even get a Queen's Speech through Parliament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Corbyn's a loser. Pathetically so. "He won because he didn't lose as badly as we thought he would"?? Just how low were your expectations?? lmao
> 
> FIVE YEARS OF Conservative rule with a bit of "move to the right" starch added by the DUP. Not an altogether poor result imo.
> 
> Now Corbyn; OPPOSITION!! Please rehash him in FIVE MORE YEARS!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


If within the next year the British do have to have another General Election, then what will happen is that the Conservative voters who didn't go out and vote because they thought Theresa May was automatically going to get a landslide, they'll crawl over broken glass next time to get out and vote and ensure that the Commie Terrorist Supporting Conspiracy Theorist Jeremy Corbyn is totally dead and buried.

Labour have now lost THREE General Elections in a row, the next will be the fourth in a row.

Jeremy Corbyn is a 9/11 Conspiracy Theorist and thinks that 9/11 was "manipulated to make it look like Osama Bin Laden did it"

Hello? Osama Bin Laden was behind 9/11, he even said so in one of his many videos.

The British are dealing with total nutballs who are not even in reality.

*Jeremy Corbyn: 9/11 was 'manipulated'*

*"Jeremy Corbyn has claimed that 9/11 was "manipulated" to make it look like Osama Bin Laden was responsible to allow the West to go to war in Afghanistan."*

Jeremy Corbyn: 9/11 was 'manipulated'


----------



## Mindful

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the DUP.
> 
> Who are the DUP? Facts you should know | Pro Great Britain
> 
> 
> 
> They have links to several loyalist paramilitary organisations. Cant see a reference to that in this piece of fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Comrade Corbyn names Hamas among his 'friends', has supported the IRA all his adult life, and has actually shared platforms with filthy terrorist scum who have MURDERED his fellow countrymen and women.
> The DUP aren't being invited to form a coalition, yet you want a TERRORIST SYMPATHISER AND A TERRORIST SUPPORTER to run this country? You really are a big fat hypocritical joke. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DS endorsed Jeremy Corbyn, probably something to do with his support for Hamas.
> 
> View attachment 132230
> 
> View attachment 132231
> 
> "Our friends from Hezbollah and Hamas", Jeremy Corbyn considers Hezbollah and Hamas his friends.
> 
> View attachment 132232
> 
> 
> Corbyn is a proud Marxist-Trotskyite, not surprising that most of his supporters are filthy Commies, terrorist lovers and Far Left 18 year old students who probably couldn't get laid in a brothel.
> 
> View attachment 132233
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn longstanding supporter of IRA Terrorists.
> 
> View attachment 132234
> 
> View attachment 132235
> 
> View attachment 132236
> 
> View attachment 132237
Click to expand...



When he says 'the many', does that include millionaires?

Every givernment has to make cuts, and that would include Corbyn and his fantasia land.

As usual, the middle class will shoulder the burdens.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

You miss a few points Greg. Firstly her own MPs are not happy with the pact. They will not support the more horrific clauses in the queens speech.
And even if they do then the lord's will kick it back.

Secondly May can't guarantee a soft border because she won't pay that price. It would upset the nutters in her own party. Freedom of movement is not negotiable.

Thirdly the bribes she will have to give the proddys will enrage the Scots and Welsh. She has MPs in both countries and they will be facing extermination if she does this.

And finally they all despise her. Remain is going to shape brexit from now on.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have links to several loyalist paramilitary organisations. Cant see a reference to that in this piece of fake news.
> 
> 
> 
> And Comrade Corbyn names Hamas among his 'friends', has supported the IRA all his adult life, and has actually shared platforms with filthy terrorist scum who have MURDERED his fellow countrymen and women.
> The DUP aren't being invited to form a coalition, yet you want a TERRORIST SYMPATHISER AND A TERRORIST SUPPORTER to run this country? You really are a big fat hypocritical joke. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mentally deranged Leftists cannot do simple mathematics, just like the Terrorist Supporter and Terrorist Sympathiser Jeremy Corbyn.
> 
> They think that Jeremy Corbyn can still form a Government, lets do the mathematics.
> 
> Even if Labour have a Labour + SNP + Liberal Democrat + Plaid Cymru + Green Coalition that = 315 seats.
> 
> EVEN if Sinn Fein took their 7 seats that = 322 seats.
> 
> Conservatives 318 seats + DUP 10 seats = 328 seats.
> 
> 322 seats is less than 328 seats, therefore Jeremy Corbyn's bizarro Coalition would collapse within WEEKS as they'd be voted down, Corbyn probably wouldn't even get a Queen's Speech through Parliament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Corbyn's a loser. Pathetically so. "He won because he didn't lose as badly as we thought he would"?? Just how low were your expectations?? lmao
> 
> FIVE YEARS OF Conservative rule with a bit of "move to the right" starch added by the DUP. Not an altogether poor result imo.
> 
> Now Corbyn; OPPOSITION!! Please rehash him in FIVE MORE YEARS!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do  you expect this deal to last till Xmas ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the alternative is Corbyn it'll last till 2099!! lmao
> 
> No worries there, Tommy. When they replace Farron even the Lib Dems will want to be a part of it. Nothing begets good government like a narrow majority in the House of Commons. The DUP will be very solid contributors. I like their stance on keeping a soft border with Eire. Who knows; it may even assist with eventual Unification but that's not on the radar yet of course.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


MI5 have a file on Jeremy Corbyn and also John McConnell his Shadow Chancellor opened because of their extensive links to terrorist groups like the IRA.

Yes MI5 are TOTALLY going to allow Jeremy Corbyn and the Labour Party to get anywhere NEAR 10 Downing Street lol.

Jeremy Corbyn BEWARE the Spooks, if need be they'll make sure you no longer have the ability to breathe 

This sack of human filth is going to be taken down within the next six months.

*Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links*

*19 MAY 2017 • 9:00PM*


*"MI5 opened a file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his links to the IRA, The Telegraph has discovered.

The Labour leader was investigated over fears that he could have been a threat to national security at a time when he was supporting convicted terrorists and campaigning for a unified Ireland.

The revelations come as a Telegraph investigation reveals Mr Corbyn’s full links to the IRA, including his support for one of the Balcombe Street gang who waged a 14-month bombing campaign across south-east England, and his links to the bomb maker believed to have been behind the Hyde Park and Regent's Park devices.

Mr Corbyn also shared a platform with a wanted IRA killer and John McDonnell, his shadow Chancellor, claimed that the pair of them used to “pin people against the wall” in the House of Commons to lobby them on behalf of Ireland.

- Snip -

The Balcombe Street Gang and Corbyn's long association with the IRA*

*It was one of the IRA’s most notorious units whose bloody bombing campaign was only brought to an end during a five-day siege that was broadcast live on television and was watched by millions.

But until now it was not known that a member of the Balcombe Street Gang found support from Jeremy Corbyn, who campaigned on his behalf as he was serving 11 life sentences for his part in the killing of 16 people.

The revelation is part of a series of links between the Labour leader and the IRA during a long association uncovered by a Telegraph investigation."
*
Here's the full article.

Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links
*


*


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Comrade Corbyn names Hamas among his 'friends', has supported the IRA all his adult life, and has actually shared platforms with filthy terrorist scum who have MURDERED his fellow countrymen and women.
> The DUP aren't being invited to form a coalition, yet you want a TERRORIST SYMPATHISER AND A TERRORIST SUPPORTER to run this country? You really are a big fat hypocritical joke. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mentally deranged Leftists cannot do simple mathematics, just like the Terrorist Supporter and Terrorist Sympathiser Jeremy Corbyn.
> 
> They think that Jeremy Corbyn can still form a Government, lets do the mathematics.
> 
> Even if Labour have a Labour + SNP + Liberal Democrat + Plaid Cymru + Green Coalition that = 315 seats.
> 
> EVEN if Sinn Fein took their 7 seats that = 322 seats.
> 
> Conservatives 318 seats + DUP 10 seats = 328 seats.
> 
> 322 seats is less than 328 seats, therefore Jeremy Corbyn's bizarro Coalition would collapse within WEEKS as they'd be voted down, Corbyn probably wouldn't even get a Queen's Speech through Parliament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Corbyn's a loser. Pathetically so. "He won because he didn't lose as badly as we thought he would"?? Just how low were your expectations?? lmao
> 
> FIVE YEARS OF Conservative rule with a bit of "move to the right" starch added by the DUP. Not an altogether poor result imo.
> 
> Now Corbyn; OPPOSITION!! Please rehash him in FIVE MORE YEARS!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do  you expect this deal to last till Xmas ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the alternative is Corbyn it'll last till 2099!! lmao
> 
> No worries there, Tommy. When they replace Farron even the Lib Dems will want to be a part of it. Nothing begets good government like a narrow majority in the House of Commons. The DUP will be very solid contributors. I like their stance on keeping a soft border with Eire. Who knows; it may even assist with eventual Unification but that's not on the radar yet of course.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MI5 have a file on Jeremy Corbyn and also John McConnell his Shadow Chancellor opened because of their extensive links to terrorist groups like the IRA.
> 
> Yes MI5 are TOTALLY going to allow Jeremy Corbyn and the Labour Party to get anywhere NEAR 10 Downing Street lol.
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn BEWARE the Spooks, if need be they'll make sure you no longer have the ability to breathe
> 
> This sack of human filth is going to be taken down within the next six months.
> 
> *Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links*
> 
> *19 MAY 2017 • 9:00PM*
> 
> 
> *"MI5 opened a file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his links to the IRA, The Telegraph has discovered.
> 
> The Labour leader was investigated over fears that he could have been a threat to national security at a time when he was supporting convicted terrorists and campaigning for a unified Ireland.
> 
> The revelations come as a Telegraph investigation reveals Mr Corbyn’s full links to the IRA, including his support for one of the Balcombe Street gang who waged a 14-month bombing campaign across south-east England, and his links to the bomb maker believed to have been behind the Hyde Park and Regent's Park devices.
> 
> Mr Corbyn also shared a platform with a wanted IRA killer and John McDonnell, his shadow Chancellor, claimed that the pair of them used to “pin people against the wall” in the House of Commons to lobby them on behalf of Ireland.
> 
> - Snip -
> 
> The Balcombe Street Gang and Corbyn's long association with the IRA*
> 
> *It was one of the IRA’s most notorious units whose bloody bombing campaign was only brought to an end during a five-day siege that was broadcast live on television and was watched by millions.
> 
> But until now it was not known that a member of the Balcombe Street Gang found support from Jeremy Corbyn, who campaigned on his behalf as he was serving 11 life sentences for his part in the killing of 16 people.
> 
> The revelation is part of a series of links between the Labour leader and the IRA during a long association uncovered by a Telegraph investigation."
> *
> Here's the full article.
> 
> Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links
> *
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

And yet despite these Tory smears he is wildly popular.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gtopa1

Tommy Tainant said:


> And yet he is hugely popular.He will win the next election later this year.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



lol. You really are a comic. FIVE YEARS, Tommy. The Conservatives have learned their lesson. Put your feet up old son; you'll be back in a job in no time. Pension cuts are in order methinks!!

Oh; and I have a new hero.










Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mentally deranged Leftists cannot do simple mathematics, just like the Terrorist Supporter and Terrorist Sympathiser Jeremy Corbyn.
> 
> They think that Jeremy Corbyn can still form a Government, lets do the mathematics.
> 
> Even if Labour have a Labour + SNP + Liberal Democrat + Plaid Cymru + Green Coalition that = 315 seats.
> 
> EVEN if Sinn Fein took their 7 seats that = 322 seats.
> 
> Conservatives 318 seats + DUP 10 seats = 328 seats.
> 
> 322 seats is less than 328 seats, therefore Jeremy Corbyn's bizarro Coalition would collapse within WEEKS as they'd be voted down, Corbyn probably wouldn't even get a Queen's Speech through Parliament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corbyn's a loser. Pathetically so. "He won because he didn't lose as badly as we thought he would"?? Just how low were your expectations?? lmao
> 
> FIVE YEARS OF Conservative rule with a bit of "move to the right" starch added by the DUP. Not an altogether poor result imo.
> 
> Now Corbyn; OPPOSITION!! Please rehash him in FIVE MORE YEARS!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do  you expect this deal to last till Xmas ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the alternative is Corbyn it'll last till 2099!! lmao
> 
> No worries there, Tommy. When they replace Farron even the Lib Dems will want to be a part of it. Nothing begets good government like a narrow majority in the House of Commons. The DUP will be very solid contributors. I like their stance on keeping a soft border with Eire. Who knows; it may even assist with eventual Unification but that's not on the radar yet of course.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MI5 have a file on Jeremy Corbyn and also John McConnell his Shadow Chancellor opened because of their extensive links to terrorist groups like the IRA.
> 
> Yes MI5 are TOTALLY going to allow Jeremy Corbyn and the Labour Party to get anywhere NEAR 10 Downing Street lol.
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn BEWARE the Spooks, if need be they'll make sure you no longer have the ability to breathe
> 
> This sack of human filth is going to be taken down within the next six months.
> 
> *Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links*
> 
> *19 MAY 2017 • 9:00PM*
> 
> 
> *"MI5 opened a file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his links to the IRA, The Telegraph has discovered.
> 
> The Labour leader was investigated over fears that he could have been a threat to national security at a time when he was supporting convicted terrorists and campaigning for a unified Ireland.
> 
> The revelations come as a Telegraph investigation reveals Mr Corbyn’s full links to the IRA, including his support for one of the Balcombe Street gang who waged a 14-month bombing campaign across south-east England, and his links to the bomb maker believed to have been behind the Hyde Park and Regent's Park devices.
> 
> Mr Corbyn also shared a platform with a wanted IRA killer and John McDonnell, his shadow Chancellor, claimed that the pair of them used to “pin people against the wall” in the House of Commons to lobby them on behalf of Ireland.
> 
> - Snip -
> 
> The Balcombe Street Gang and Corbyn's long association with the IRA*
> 
> *It was one of the IRA’s most notorious units whose bloody bombing campaign was only brought to an end during a five-day siege that was broadcast live on television and was watched by millions.
> 
> But until now it was not known that a member of the Balcombe Street Gang found support from Jeremy Corbyn, who campaigned on his behalf as he was serving 11 life sentences for his part in the killing of 16 people.
> 
> The revelation is part of a series of links between the Labour leader and the IRA during a long association uncovered by a Telegraph investigation."
> *
> Here's the full article.
> 
> Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links
> *
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet despite these Tory smears he is wildly popular.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
Click to expand...


He's not wildly popular with the general British population, if he was then he'd have won a landslide election, but he didn't he lost, he's a loser, the majority of British didn't support him and they will never support him and MI5 will never let him get anywhere near Downing Street.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet he is hugely popular.He will win the next election later this year.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. You really are a comic. FIVE YEARS, Tommy. The Conservatives have learned their lesson. Put your feet up old son; you'll be back in a job in no time. Pension cuts are in order methinks!!
> 
> Oh; and I have a new hero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


I heard about that Millwall football supporter, what a hero he should be given a medal.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

You mean the MI5 that are allowing terrorists into the government ?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mentally deranged Leftists cannot do simple mathematics, just like the Terrorist Supporter and Terrorist Sympathiser Jeremy Corbyn.
> 
> They think that Jeremy Corbyn can still form a Government, lets do the mathematics.
> 
> Even if Labour have a Labour + SNP + Liberal Democrat + Plaid Cymru + Green Coalition that = 315 seats.
> 
> EVEN if Sinn Fein took their 7 seats that = 322 seats.
> 
> Conservatives 318 seats + DUP 10 seats = 328 seats.
> 
> 322 seats is less than 328 seats, therefore Jeremy Corbyn's bizarro Coalition would collapse within WEEKS as they'd be voted down, Corbyn probably wouldn't even get a Queen's Speech through Parliament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corbyn's a loser. Pathetically so. "He won because he didn't lose as badly as we thought he would"?? Just how low were your expectations?? lmao
> 
> FIVE YEARS OF Conservative rule with a bit of "move to the right" starch added by the DUP. Not an altogether poor result imo.
> 
> Now Corbyn; OPPOSITION!! Please rehash him in FIVE MORE YEARS!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do  you expect this deal to last till Xmas ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the alternative is Corbyn it'll last till 2099!! lmao
> 
> No worries there, Tommy. When they replace Farron even the Lib Dems will want to be a part of it. Nothing begets good government like a narrow majority in the House of Commons. The DUP will be very solid contributors. I like their stance on keeping a soft border with Eire. Who knows; it may even assist with eventual Unification but that's not on the radar yet of course.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MI5 have a file on Jeremy Corbyn and also John McConnell his Shadow Chancellor opened because of their extensive links to terrorist groups like the IRA.
> 
> Yes MI5 are TOTALLY going to allow Jeremy Corbyn and the Labour Party to get anywhere NEAR 10 Downing Street lol.
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn BEWARE the Spooks, if need be they'll make sure you no longer have the ability to breathe
> 
> This sack of human filth is going to be taken down within the next six months.
> 
> *Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links*
> 
> *19 MAY 2017 • 9:00PM*
> 
> 
> *"MI5 opened a file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his links to the IRA, The Telegraph has discovered.
> 
> The Labour leader was investigated over fears that he could have been a threat to national security at a time when he was supporting convicted terrorists and campaigning for a unified Ireland.
> 
> The revelations come as a Telegraph investigation reveals Mr Corbyn’s full links to the IRA, including his support for one of the Balcombe Street gang who waged a 14-month bombing campaign across south-east England, and his links to the bomb maker believed to have been behind the Hyde Park and Regent's Park devices.
> 
> Mr Corbyn also shared a platform with a wanted IRA killer and John McDonnell, his shadow Chancellor, claimed that the pair of them used to “pin people against the wall” in the House of Commons to lobby them on behalf of Ireland.
> 
> - Snip -
> 
> The Balcombe Street Gang and Corbyn's long association with the IRA*
> 
> *It was one of the IRA’s most notorious units whose bloody bombing campaign was only brought to an end during a five-day siege that was broadcast live on television and was watched by millions.
> 
> But until now it was not known that a member of the Balcombe Street Gang found support from Jeremy Corbyn, who campaigned on his behalf as he was serving 11 life sentences for his part in the killing of 16 people.
> 
> The revelation is part of a series of links between the Labour leader and the IRA during a long association uncovered by a Telegraph investigation."
> *
> Here's the full article.
> 
> Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links
> *
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet despite these Tory smears he is wildly popular.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
Click to expand...


Amongst the young, who have not yet lived real life! 

Making promises he can't keep.


----------



## gtopa1

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mentally deranged Leftists cannot do simple mathematics, just like the Terrorist Supporter and Terrorist Sympathiser Jeremy Corbyn.
> 
> They think that Jeremy Corbyn can still form a Government, lets do the mathematics.
> 
> Even if Labour have a Labour + SNP + Liberal Democrat + Plaid Cymru + Green Coalition that = 315 seats.
> 
> EVEN if Sinn Fein took their 7 seats that = 322 seats.
> 
> Conservatives 318 seats + DUP 10 seats = 328 seats.
> 
> 322 seats is less than 328 seats, therefore Jeremy Corbyn's bizarro Coalition would collapse within WEEKS as they'd be voted down, Corbyn probably wouldn't even get a Queen's Speech through Parliament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corbyn's a loser. Pathetically so. "He won because he didn't lose as badly as we thought he would"?? Just how low were your expectations?? lmao
> 
> FIVE YEARS OF Conservative rule with a bit of "move to the right" starch added by the DUP. Not an altogether poor result imo.
> 
> Now Corbyn; OPPOSITION!! Please rehash him in FIVE MORE YEARS!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do  you expect this deal to last till Xmas ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the alternative is Corbyn it'll last till 2099!! lmao
> 
> No worries there, Tommy. When they replace Farron even the Lib Dems will want to be a part of it. Nothing begets good government like a narrow majority in the House of Commons. The DUP will be very solid contributors. I like their stance on keeping a soft border with Eire. Who knows; it may even assist with eventual Unification but that's not on the radar yet of course.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MI5 have a file on Jeremy Corbyn and also John McConnell his Shadow Chancellor opened because of their extensive links to terrorist groups like the IRA.
> 
> Yes MI5 are TOTALLY going to allow Jeremy Corbyn and the Labour Party to get anywhere NEAR 10 Downing Street lol.
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn BEWARE the Spooks, if need be they'll make sure you no longer have the ability to breathe
> 
> This sack of human filth is going to be taken down within the next six months.
> 
> *Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links*
> 
> *19 MAY 2017 • 9:00PM*
> 
> 
> *"MI5 opened a file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his links to the IRA, The Telegraph has discovered.
> 
> The Labour leader was investigated over fears that he could have been a threat to national security at a time when he was supporting convicted terrorists and campaigning for a unified Ireland.
> 
> The revelations come as a Telegraph investigation reveals Mr Corbyn’s full links to the IRA, including his support for one of the Balcombe Street gang who waged a 14-month bombing campaign across south-east England, and his links to the bomb maker believed to have been behind the Hyde Park and Regent's Park devices.
> 
> Mr Corbyn also shared a platform with a wanted IRA killer and John McDonnell, his shadow Chancellor, claimed that the pair of them used to “pin people against the wall” in the House of Commons to lobby them on behalf of Ireland.
> 
> - Snip -
> 
> The Balcombe Street Gang and Corbyn's long association with the IRA*
> 
> *It was one of the IRA’s most notorious units whose bloody bombing campaign was only brought to an end during a five-day siege that was broadcast live on television and was watched by millions.
> 
> But until now it was not known that a member of the Balcombe Street Gang found support from Jeremy Corbyn, who campaigned on his behalf as he was serving 11 life sentences for his part in the killing of 16 people.
> 
> The revelation is part of a series of links between the Labour leader and the IRA during a long association uncovered by a Telegraph investigation."
> *
> Here's the full article.
> 
> Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links
> *
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet despite these Tory smears he is wildly popular.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
Click to expand...


He got fewer votes than May!!! She must be AWESOMELY POPULAR!!! lmao. You LOST, Tommy. Corbyn is gone...off to the opposition. May beat him by over fifty seats. AND HE DID BETTER THAN EXPECTED!!

Loser is still loser, Tommy!!

Greg


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> DUP man faces 23 charges over claims for heating oil - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk
> 
> There is shedloads of this. How can you turn your back to this whilst calling Corbyn a terrorist sympathiser ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew that you would run away from discussing this. You have no moral or ethical standards.
> DUP representative pleads guilty on electoral fraud charges
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your trolling tactics don't work on me. I've seen it all before.
> 
> Twisting  the narrative, by accusing posters of saying Corbyn was a terrorist. When no such claims were made.
> 
> It's you who have no moral or ethical standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit twisting the facts. There have multiple claims of Corbyn being a terrorist supporter. What's the difference between that and calling him a terrorist. You are a troll. I have seen your type before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to explain his associations with factual data and not mere assertion? You must have the evidence/proof, no? Links that explain those would be just fine!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Theresa May. Dead woman walking.

I can't support her. I just can't. I wish she would go.

Should never have been PM in the first place.

Hilary  Benn in place of Jeremy Corbyn.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corbyn's a loser. Pathetically so. "He won because he didn't lose as badly as we thought he would"?? Just how low were your expectations?? lmao
> 
> FIVE YEARS OF Conservative rule with a bit of "move to the right" starch added by the DUP. Not an altogether poor result imo.
> 
> Now Corbyn; OPPOSITION!! Please rehash him in FIVE MORE YEARS!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Do  you expect this deal to last till Xmas ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the alternative is Corbyn it'll last till 2099!! lmao
> 
> No worries there, Tommy. When they replace Farron even the Lib Dems will want to be a part of it. Nothing begets good government like a narrow majority in the House of Commons. The DUP will be very solid contributors. I like their stance on keeping a soft border with Eire. Who knows; it may even assist with eventual Unification but that's not on the radar yet of course.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MI5 have a file on Jeremy Corbyn and also John McConnell his Shadow Chancellor opened because of their extensive links to terrorist groups like the IRA.
> 
> Yes MI5 are TOTALLY going to allow Jeremy Corbyn and the Labour Party to get anywhere NEAR 10 Downing Street lol.
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn BEWARE the Spooks, if need be they'll make sure you no longer have the ability to breathe
> 
> This sack of human filth is going to be taken down within the next six months.
> 
> *Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links*
> 
> *19 MAY 2017 • 9:00PM*
> 
> 
> *"MI5 opened a file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his links to the IRA, The Telegraph has discovered.
> 
> The Labour leader was investigated over fears that he could have been a threat to national security at a time when he was supporting convicted terrorists and campaigning for a unified Ireland.
> 
> The revelations come as a Telegraph investigation reveals Mr Corbyn’s full links to the IRA, including his support for one of the Balcombe Street gang who waged a 14-month bombing campaign across south-east England, and his links to the bomb maker believed to have been behind the Hyde Park and Regent's Park devices.
> 
> Mr Corbyn also shared a platform with a wanted IRA killer and John McDonnell, his shadow Chancellor, claimed that the pair of them used to “pin people against the wall” in the House of Commons to lobby them on behalf of Ireland.
> 
> - Snip -
> 
> The Balcombe Street Gang and Corbyn's long association with the IRA*
> 
> *It was one of the IRA’s most notorious units whose bloody bombing campaign was only brought to an end during a five-day siege that was broadcast live on television and was watched by millions.
> 
> But until now it was not known that a member of the Balcombe Street Gang found support from Jeremy Corbyn, who campaigned on his behalf as he was serving 11 life sentences for his part in the killing of 16 people.
> 
> The revelation is part of a series of links between the Labour leader and the IRA during a long association uncovered by a Telegraph investigation."
> *
> Here's the full article.
> 
> Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links
> *
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet despite these Tory smears he is wildly popular.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He got fewer votes than May!!! She must be AWESOMELY POPULAR!!! lmao. You LOST, Tommy. Corbyn is gone...off to the opposition. May beat him by over fifty seats. AND HE DID BETTER THAN EXPECTED!!
> 
> Loser is still loser, Tommy!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Leftists think if you get less votes that means you have won.


----------



## gtopa1

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corbyn's a loser. Pathetically so. "He won because he didn't lose as badly as we thought he would"?? Just how low were your expectations?? lmao
> 
> FIVE YEARS OF Conservative rule with a bit of "move to the right" starch added by the DUP. Not an altogether poor result imo.
> 
> Now Corbyn; OPPOSITION!! Please rehash him in FIVE MORE YEARS!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Do  you expect this deal to last till Xmas ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the alternative is Corbyn it'll last till 2099!! lmao
> 
> No worries there, Tommy. When they replace Farron even the Lib Dems will want to be a part of it. Nothing begets good government like a narrow majority in the House of Commons. The DUP will be very solid contributors. I like their stance on keeping a soft border with Eire. Who knows; it may even assist with eventual Unification but that's not on the radar yet of course.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MI5 have a file on Jeremy Corbyn and also John McConnell his Shadow Chancellor opened because of their extensive links to terrorist groups like the IRA.
> 
> Yes MI5 are TOTALLY going to allow Jeremy Corbyn and the Labour Party to get anywhere NEAR 10 Downing Street lol.
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn BEWARE the Spooks, if need be they'll make sure you no longer have the ability to breathe
> 
> This sack of human filth is going to be taken down within the next six months.
> 
> *Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links*
> 
> *19 MAY 2017 • 9:00PM*
> 
> 
> *"MI5 opened a file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his links to the IRA, The Telegraph has discovered.
> 
> The Labour leader was investigated over fears that he could have been a threat to national security at a time when he was supporting convicted terrorists and campaigning for a unified Ireland.
> 
> The revelations come as a Telegraph investigation reveals Mr Corbyn’s full links to the IRA, including his support for one of the Balcombe Street gang who waged a 14-month bombing campaign across south-east England, and his links to the bomb maker believed to have been behind the Hyde Park and Regent's Park devices.
> 
> Mr Corbyn also shared a platform with a wanted IRA killer and John McDonnell, his shadow Chancellor, claimed that the pair of them used to “pin people against the wall” in the House of Commons to lobby them on behalf of Ireland.
> 
> - Snip -
> 
> The Balcombe Street Gang and Corbyn's long association with the IRA*
> 
> *It was one of the IRA’s most notorious units whose bloody bombing campaign was only brought to an end during a five-day siege that was broadcast live on television and was watched by millions.
> 
> But until now it was not known that a member of the Balcombe Street Gang found support from Jeremy Corbyn, who campaigned on his behalf as he was serving 11 life sentences for his part in the killing of 16 people.
> 
> The revelation is part of a series of links between the Labour leader and the IRA during a long association uncovered by a Telegraph investigation."
> *
> Here's the full article.
> 
> Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links
> *
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet despite these Tory smears he is wildly popular.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amongst the young, who have not yet lived real life!
> 
> Making promises he can't keep.
Click to expand...


Funny how the LOSER is sorta a winner even though they lost and are wildly popular when the winner isn't!! Libtard logic!! Corbyn is a LOSER. He is not as popular as May. Crikey that lot make me laugh.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Mindful said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still not interested.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that you would run away from discussing this. You have no moral or ethical standards.
> DUP representative pleads guilty on electoral fraud charges
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your trolling tactics don't work on me. I've seen it all before.
> 
> Twisting  the narrative, by accusing posters of saying Corbyn was a terrorist. When no such claims were made.
> 
> It's you who have no moral or ethical standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit twisting the facts. There have multiple claims of Corbyn being a terrorist supporter. What's the difference between that and calling him a terrorist. You are a troll. I have seen your type before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to explain his associations with factual data and not mere assertion? You must have the evidence/proof, no? Links that explain those would be just fine!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Theresa May. Dead woman walking.
> 
> I can't support her. I just can't. I wish she would go.
> 
> Should never have been PM in the first place.
> 
> Hillery  Benn in place of Jeremy Corbyn.
Click to expand...


Yet she's still more popular than Corbyn. I see she lost a couple of Senior advisers. Not a good sign for HER longevity in the PM role. 

Greg


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do  you expect this deal to last till Xmas ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the alternative is Corbyn it'll last till 2099!! lmao
> 
> No worries there, Tommy. When they replace Farron even the Lib Dems will want to be a part of it. Nothing begets good government like a narrow majority in the House of Commons. The DUP will be very solid contributors. I like their stance on keeping a soft border with Eire. Who knows; it may even assist with eventual Unification but that's not on the radar yet of course.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MI5 have a file on Jeremy Corbyn and also John McConnell his Shadow Chancellor opened because of their extensive links to terrorist groups like the IRA.
> 
> Yes MI5 are TOTALLY going to allow Jeremy Corbyn and the Labour Party to get anywhere NEAR 10 Downing Street lol.
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn BEWARE the Spooks, if need be they'll make sure you no longer have the ability to breathe
> 
> This sack of human filth is going to be taken down within the next six months.
> 
> *Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links*
> 
> *19 MAY 2017 • 9:00PM*
> 
> 
> *"MI5 opened a file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his links to the IRA, The Telegraph has discovered.
> 
> The Labour leader was investigated over fears that he could have been a threat to national security at a time when he was supporting convicted terrorists and campaigning for a unified Ireland.
> 
> The revelations come as a Telegraph investigation reveals Mr Corbyn’s full links to the IRA, including his support for one of the Balcombe Street gang who waged a 14-month bombing campaign across south-east England, and his links to the bomb maker believed to have been behind the Hyde Park and Regent's Park devices.
> 
> Mr Corbyn also shared a platform with a wanted IRA killer and John McDonnell, his shadow Chancellor, claimed that the pair of them used to “pin people against the wall” in the House of Commons to lobby them on behalf of Ireland.
> 
> - Snip -
> 
> The Balcombe Street Gang and Corbyn's long association with the IRA*
> 
> *It was one of the IRA’s most notorious units whose bloody bombing campaign was only brought to an end during a five-day siege that was broadcast live on television and was watched by millions.
> 
> But until now it was not known that a member of the Balcombe Street Gang found support from Jeremy Corbyn, who campaigned on his behalf as he was serving 11 life sentences for his part in the killing of 16 people.
> 
> The revelation is part of a series of links between the Labour leader and the IRA during a long association uncovered by a Telegraph investigation."
> *
> Here's the full article.
> 
> Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links
> *
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet despite these Tory smears he is wildly popular.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amongst the young, who have not yet lived real life!
> 
> Making promises he can't keep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how the LOSER is sorta a winner even though they lost and are wildly popular when the winner isn't!! Libtard logic!! Corbyn is a LOSER. He is not as popular as May. Crikey that lot make me laugh.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


You should have seen his Icarus act on Andrew Marr today. Something not entirely genuine about that man.


----------



## gtopa1

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do  you expect this deal to last till Xmas ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the alternative is Corbyn it'll last till 2099!! lmao
> 
> No worries there, Tommy. When they replace Farron even the Lib Dems will want to be a part of it. Nothing begets good government like a narrow majority in the House of Commons. The DUP will be very solid contributors. I like their stance on keeping a soft border with Eire. Who knows; it may even assist with eventual Unification but that's not on the radar yet of course.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MI5 have a file on Jeremy Corbyn and also John McConnell his Shadow Chancellor opened because of their extensive links to terrorist groups like the IRA.
> 
> Yes MI5 are TOTALLY going to allow Jeremy Corbyn and the Labour Party to get anywhere NEAR 10 Downing Street lol.
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn BEWARE the Spooks, if need be they'll make sure you no longer have the ability to breathe
> 
> This sack of human filth is going to be taken down within the next six months.
> 
> *Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links*
> 
> *19 MAY 2017 • 9:00PM*
> 
> 
> *"MI5 opened a file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his links to the IRA, The Telegraph has discovered.
> 
> The Labour leader was investigated over fears that he could have been a threat to national security at a time when he was supporting convicted terrorists and campaigning for a unified Ireland.
> 
> The revelations come as a Telegraph investigation reveals Mr Corbyn’s full links to the IRA, including his support for one of the Balcombe Street gang who waged a 14-month bombing campaign across south-east England, and his links to the bomb maker believed to have been behind the Hyde Park and Regent's Park devices.
> 
> Mr Corbyn also shared a platform with a wanted IRA killer and John McDonnell, his shadow Chancellor, claimed that the pair of them used to “pin people against the wall” in the House of Commons to lobby them on behalf of Ireland.
> 
> - Snip -
> 
> The Balcombe Street Gang and Corbyn's long association with the IRA*
> 
> *It was one of the IRA’s most notorious units whose bloody bombing campaign was only brought to an end during a five-day siege that was broadcast live on television and was watched by millions.
> 
> But until now it was not known that a member of the Balcombe Street Gang found support from Jeremy Corbyn, who campaigned on his behalf as he was serving 11 life sentences for his part in the killing of 16 people.
> 
> The revelation is part of a series of links between the Labour leader and the IRA during a long association uncovered by a Telegraph investigation."
> *
> Here's the full article.
> 
> Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links
> *
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet despite these Tory smears he is wildly popular.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He got fewer votes than May!!! She must be AWESOMELY POPULAR!!! lmao. You LOST, Tommy. Corbyn is gone...off to the opposition. May beat him by over fifty seats. AND HE DID BETTER THAN EXPECTED!!
> 
> Loser is still loser, Tommy!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leftists think if you get less votes that means you have won.
Click to expand...


And they're "wildly POPULAR" when they lose!!! lmao

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Mindful said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the alternative is Corbyn it'll last till 2099!! lmao
> 
> No worries there, Tommy. When they replace Farron even the Lib Dems will want to be a part of it. Nothing begets good government like a narrow majority in the House of Commons. The DUP will be very solid contributors. I like their stance on keeping a soft border with Eire. Who knows; it may even assist with eventual Unification but that's not on the radar yet of course.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MI5 have a file on Jeremy Corbyn and also John McConnell his Shadow Chancellor opened because of their extensive links to terrorist groups like the IRA.
> 
> Yes MI5 are TOTALLY going to allow Jeremy Corbyn and the Labour Party to get anywhere NEAR 10 Downing Street lol.
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn BEWARE the Spooks, if need be they'll make sure you no longer have the ability to breathe
> 
> This sack of human filth is going to be taken down within the next six months.
> 
> *Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links*
> 
> *19 MAY 2017 • 9:00PM*
> 
> 
> *"MI5 opened a file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his links to the IRA, The Telegraph has discovered.
> 
> The Labour leader was investigated over fears that he could have been a threat to national security at a time when he was supporting convicted terrorists and campaigning for a unified Ireland.
> 
> The revelations come as a Telegraph investigation reveals Mr Corbyn’s full links to the IRA, including his support for one of the Balcombe Street gang who waged a 14-month bombing campaign across south-east England, and his links to the bomb maker believed to have been behind the Hyde Park and Regent's Park devices.
> 
> Mr Corbyn also shared a platform with a wanted IRA killer and John McDonnell, his shadow Chancellor, claimed that the pair of them used to “pin people against the wall” in the House of Commons to lobby them on behalf of Ireland.
> 
> - Snip -
> 
> The Balcombe Street Gang and Corbyn's long association with the IRA*
> 
> *It was one of the IRA’s most notorious units whose bloody bombing campaign was only brought to an end during a five-day siege that was broadcast live on television and was watched by millions.
> 
> But until now it was not known that a member of the Balcombe Street Gang found support from Jeremy Corbyn, who campaigned on his behalf as he was serving 11 life sentences for his part in the killing of 16 people.
> 
> The revelation is part of a series of links between the Labour leader and the IRA during a long association uncovered by a Telegraph investigation."
> *
> Here's the full article.
> 
> Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links
> *
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet despite these Tory smears he is wildly popular.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amongst the young, who have not yet lived real life!
> 
> Making promises he can't keep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how the LOSER is sorta a winner even though they lost and are wildly popular when the winner isn't!! Libtard logic!! Corbyn is a LOSER. He is not as popular as May. Crikey that lot make me laugh.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have seen his Icarus act on Andrew Marr today. Something not entirely genuine about that man.
Click to expand...

I watched something where he said he was a winner? Confused the hell out of the interviewer. In the SOBER light of a few days after; HE LOST!!

Greg


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that you would run away from discussing this. You have no moral or ethical standards.
> DUP representative pleads guilty on electoral fraud charges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your trolling tactics don't work on me. I've seen it all before.
> 
> Twisting  the narrative, by accusing posters of saying Corbyn was a terrorist. When no such claims were made.
> 
> It's you who have no moral or ethical standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit twisting the facts. There have multiple claims of Corbyn being a terrorist supporter. What's the difference between that and calling him a terrorist. You are a troll. I have seen your type before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to explain his associations with factual data and not mere assertion? You must have the evidence/proof, no? Links that explain those would be just fine!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Theresa May. Dead woman walking.
> 
> I can't support her. I just can't. I wish she would go.
> 
> Should never have been PM in the first place.
> 
> Hillery  Benn in place of Jeremy Corbyn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet she's still more popular than Corbyn. I see she lost a couple of Senior advisers. Not a good sign for HER longevity in the PM role.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Yes. She was very lucky; considering.........


----------



## Tommy Tainant

You are being simplistic. He won because he stopped the most hateful manifesto in history. He saved the NHS and he saved Britain.  The force is with him now and May is a dead man walking.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that you would run away from discussing this. You have no moral or ethical standards.
> DUP representative pleads guilty on electoral fraud charges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your trolling tactics don't work on me. I've seen it all before.
> 
> Twisting  the narrative, by accusing posters of saying Corbyn was a terrorist. When no such claims were made.
> 
> It's you who have no moral or ethical standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit twisting the facts. There have multiple claims of Corbyn being a terrorist supporter. What's the difference between that and calling him a terrorist. You are a troll. I have seen your type before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to explain his associations with factual data and not mere assertion? You must have the evidence/proof, no? Links that explain those would be just fine!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Theresa May. Dead woman walking.
> 
> I can't support her. I just can't. I wish she would go.
> 
> Should never have been PM in the first place.
> 
> Hillery  Benn in place of Jeremy Corbyn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet she's still more popular than Corbyn. I see she lost a couple of Senior advisers. Not a good sign for HER longevity in the PM role.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Those Senior advisers had to be thrown overboard, their advice has been wrong, Theresa May isolated herself within Downing Street by having this tiny group of advisers, she must open the door wider now.

The Conservatives will not have a leadership election within the next six months, May will keep hold, they will probably have another General Election within the next two years, they'll have a new leader and they'll come from the Leave side and not the Remain side like May did, the next Conservative leader will have campaigned for Brexit.

They also shouldn't be listening to ANYTHING the MSM are saying the MSM have never been appointed or elected to anything.


----------



## gtopa1

Mindful said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still not interested.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that you would run away from discussing this. You have no moral or ethical standards.
> DUP representative pleads guilty on electoral fraud charges
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your trolling tactics don't work on me. I've seen it all before.
> 
> Twisting  the narrative, by accusing posters of saying Corbyn was a terrorist. When no such claims were made.
> 
> It's you who have no moral or ethical standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit twisting the facts. There have multiple claims of Corbyn being a terrorist supporter. What's the difference between that and calling him a terrorist. You are a troll. I have seen your type before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to explain his associations with factual data and not mere assertion? You must have the evidence/proof, no? Links that explain those would be just fine!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Theresa May. Dead woman walking.
> 
> I can't support her. I just can't. I wish she would go.
> 
> Should never have been PM in the first place.
> 
> Hilary  Benn in place of Jeremy Corbyn.
Click to expand...


Who's you local member? Tell you what; Boris would be a lot of fun. Could you imagine him and President Trump in full tweet?? It would be hilarious!! PLEASE CAN WE HAVE BORIS??? PRETTY PLEASE??

Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your trolling tactics don't work on me. I've seen it all before.
> 
> Twisting  the narrative, by accusing posters of saying Corbyn was a terrorist. When no such claims were made.
> 
> It's you who have no moral or ethical standards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit twisting the facts. There have multiple claims of Corbyn being a terrorist supporter. What's the difference between that and calling him a terrorist. You are a troll. I have seen your type before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to explain his associations with factual data and not mere assertion? You must have the evidence/proof, no? Links that explain those would be just fine!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Theresa May. Dead woman walking.
> 
> I can't support her. I just can't. I wish she would go.
> 
> Should never have been PM in the first place.
> 
> Hillery  Benn in place of Jeremy Corbyn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet she's still more popular than Corbyn. I see she lost a couple of Senior advisers. Not a good sign for HER longevity in the PM role.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. She was very lucky; considering.........
Click to expand...


*"Hillery  Benn in place of Jeremy Corbyn."*

You are now a Leftist?


----------



## gtopa1

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your trolling tactics don't work on me. I've seen it all before.
> 
> Twisting  the narrative, by accusing posters of saying Corbyn was a terrorist. When no such claims were made.
> 
> It's you who have no moral or ethical standards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit twisting the facts. There have multiple claims of Corbyn being a terrorist supporter. What's the difference between that and calling him a terrorist. You are a troll. I have seen your type before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to explain his associations with factual data and not mere assertion? You must have the evidence/proof, no? Links that explain those would be just fine!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Theresa May. Dead woman walking.
> 
> I can't support her. I just can't. I wish she would go.
> 
> Should never have been PM in the first place.
> 
> Hillery  Benn in place of Jeremy Corbyn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet she's still more popular than Corbyn. I see she lost a couple of Senior advisers. Not a good sign for HER longevity in the PM role.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those Senior advisers had to be thrown overboard, their advice has been wrong, Theresa May isolated herself within Downing Street by having this tiny group of advisers, she must open the door wider now.
> 
> The Conservatives will not have a leadership election within the next six months, May will keep hold, they will probably have another General Election within the next two years, they'll have a new leader and they'll come from the Leave side and not the Remain side like May did, the next Conservative leader will have campaigned for Brexit.
> 
> They also shouldn't be listening to ANYTHING the MSM are saying the MSM have never been appointed or elected to anything.
Click to expand...


Yes, maybe, yes.

No election for the full term I think. With the DUP in place and quite a few on the crossbench not totally daft then I can't see a need. But hey; I thought May would do better. I should have followed more closely. I've been watching the Wonderful President Trump and what's happening in the States. That bloke is amazing. Heard that Bagdadi may have gone to meet his Virginians. Big MAYBE on that one.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit twisting the facts. There have multiple claims of Corbyn being a terrorist supporter. What's the difference between that and calling him a terrorist. You are a troll. I have seen your type before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to explain his associations with factual data and not mere assertion? You must have the evidence/proof, no? Links that explain those would be just fine!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Theresa May. Dead woman walking.
> 
> I can't support her. I just can't. I wish she would go.
> 
> Should never have been PM in the first place.
> 
> Hillery  Benn in place of Jeremy Corbyn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet she's still more popular than Corbyn. I see she lost a couple of Senior advisers. Not a good sign for HER longevity in the PM role.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. She was very lucky; considering.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Hillery  Benn in place of Jeremy Corbyn."*
> 
> You are now a Leftist?
Click to expand...


I don't think so, but Corbyn needs to be GONE!! he's a threat to security. Benn is merely an incompetent fool. Quite harmless; unelectable.

Greg


----------



## Mindful

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit twisting the facts. There have multiple claims of Corbyn being a terrorist supporter. What's the difference between that and calling him a terrorist. You are a troll. I have seen your type before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to explain his associations with factual data and not mere assertion? You must have the evidence/proof, no? Links that explain those would be just fine!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Theresa May. Dead woman walking.
> 
> I can't support her. I just can't. I wish she would go.
> 
> Should never have been PM in the first place.
> 
> Hillery  Benn in place of Jeremy Corbyn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet she's still more popular than Corbyn. I see she lost a couple of Senior advisers. Not a good sign for HER longevity in the PM role.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. She was very lucky; considering.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Hillery  Benn in place of Jeremy Corbyn."*
> 
> You are now a Leftist?
Click to expand...


Absolutely not. But I have the guts to criticise my own. Unlike the Tainant crowd.

 I also believe in strong opposition. And Hilary Benn displayed some integrity in resigning on principle. In the House of Commons.

Jeremy Corbyn is all smoke and mirrors. Preying on bitterness and grievance.  And people fall for that bullshit.


----------



## gtopa1

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to explain his associations with factual data and not mere assertion? You must have the evidence/proof, no? Links that explain those would be just fine!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theresa May. Dead woman walking.
> 
> I can't support her. I just can't. I wish she would go.
> 
> Should never have been PM in the first place.
> 
> Hillery  Benn in place of Jeremy Corbyn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet she's still more popular than Corbyn. I see she lost a couple of Senior advisers. Not a good sign for HER longevity in the PM role.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. She was very lucky; considering.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Hillery  Benn in place of Jeremy Corbyn."*
> 
> You are now a Leftist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely not. But I have the guts to criticise my own. Unlike the Tainant crowd.
> 
> I also believe in strong opposition. And Hilary Benn displayed some integrity in resigning on principle. In the House of Commons.
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn is all smoke and mirrors. Preying on bitterness and grievance.  And people fall for that bullshit.
Click to expand...


That's right; he did too. Hmmm. Nah; I think Labour will do like the DemoKKKrats and go for bitterness and grievance. It's in their DNA. 

Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that you would run away from discussing this. You have no moral or ethical standards.
> DUP representative pleads guilty on electoral fraud charges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your trolling tactics don't work on me. I've seen it all before.
> 
> Twisting  the narrative, by accusing posters of saying Corbyn was a terrorist. When no such claims were made.
> 
> It's you who have no moral or ethical standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit twisting the facts. There have multiple claims of Corbyn being a terrorist supporter. What's the difference between that and calling him a terrorist. You are a troll. I have seen your type before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to explain his associations with factual data and not mere assertion? You must have the evidence/proof, no? Links that explain those would be just fine!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Theresa May. Dead woman walking.
> 
> I can't support her. I just can't. I wish she would go.
> 
> Should never have been PM in the first place.
> 
> Hillery  Benn in place of Jeremy Corbyn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet she's still more popular than Corbyn. I see she lost a couple of Senior advisers. Not a good sign for HER longevity in the PM role.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Labour are not going to remove Jeremy Corbyn and replace him, he also isn't going to be given the opportunity to attempt to form a Government as the mathematics do not add up.

The situation is to avoid another General Election immediately.

The Conservatives if they can do a deal with the DUP have the mathematics, they need 326.

Conservatives 318 + DUP 10 = 328 and they can continue with that for several years, although they'll have behind doors arguments.

The Labour Party + SNP + Liberal Democrats + Plaid Cymru + Green = 315

The Labour supporters are in LaLaLand, that voting Coalition would collapse within weeks, Corbyn would not even be able to get a Queen's Speech through:

The Conservatives + DUP = 328 votes would vote it down and the strange Labour Coalition = 315 would collapse.

If it was said "can Labour form a Government?" then the Civil Servants would tell Queen Elizabeth II "no they can't they don't have the mathematics"


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to explain his associations with factual data and not mere assertion? You must have the evidence/proof, no? Links that explain those would be just fine!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theresa May. Dead woman walking.
> 
> I can't support her. I just can't. I wish she would go.
> 
> Should never have been PM in the first place.
> 
> Hillery  Benn in place of Jeremy Corbyn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet she's still more popular than Corbyn. I see she lost a couple of Senior advisers. Not a good sign for HER longevity in the PM role.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. She was very lucky; considering.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Hillery  Benn in place of Jeremy Corbyn."*
> 
> You are now a Leftist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so, but Corbyn needs to be GONE!! he's a threat to security. Benn is merely an incompetent fool. Quite harmless; unelectable.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Corbyn's foreign  policy opinions  are quite worrying. His views on Trident for example. Then he says he wants a nuclear free world. Tell that to Kim Jong-un. Does  Corbyn want to rule the world? With delusions of globalist policy grandeur?

Then he flip flops, and pussyfoots around the issues. And they have the nerve to accuse Theresa May of  doing the same.


----------



## Mindful

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your trolling tactics don't work on me. I've seen it all before.
> 
> Twisting  the narrative, by accusing posters of saying Corbyn was a terrorist. When no such claims were made.
> 
> It's you who have no moral or ethical standards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit twisting the facts. There have multiple claims of Corbyn being a terrorist supporter. What's the difference between that and calling him a terrorist. You are a troll. I have seen your type before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to explain his associations with factual data and not mere assertion? You must have the evidence/proof, no? Links that explain those would be just fine!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Theresa May. Dead woman walking.
> 
> I can't support her. I just can't. I wish she would go.
> 
> Should never have been PM in the first place.
> 
> Hillery  Benn in place of Jeremy Corbyn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet she's still more popular than Corbyn. I see she lost a couple of Senior advisers. Not a good sign for HER longevity in the PM role.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Labour are not going to remove Jeremy Corbyn and replace him, he also isn't going to be given the opportunity to attempt to form a Government as the mathematics do not add up.
> 
> The situation is to avoid another General Election immediately.
> 
> The Conservatives if they can do a deal with the DUP have the mathematics, they need 326.
> 
> Conservatives 318 + DUP 10 = 328 and they can continue with that for several years, although they'll have behind doors arguments.
> 
> The Labour Party + SNP + Liberal Democrats + Plaid Cymru + Green = 315
> 
> The Labour supporters are in LaLaLand, that voting Coalition would collapse within weeks, Corbyn would not even be able to get a Queen's Speech through:
> 
> The Conservatives + DUP = 328 votes would vote it down and the strange Labour Coalition = 315 would collapse.
> 
> If it was said "can Labour form a Government?" then the Civil Servants would tell Queen Elizabeth II "no they can't they don't have the mathematics"
Click to expand...


Yet they seem to think they can 

Such delusory intentions are not good for Britain.


----------



## gtopa1

Ouch:



> *Crawling back to Corbyn: The Labour rebels eating their words after benefiting from Jeremy Corbyn's popularity *



Crawling back to Corbyn: The Labour rebels eating their words after benefiting from Jeremy Corbyn's popularity

Nope; Hilary is OUT in the cold. Corbyn is riding high on a wave of "I didn't f*** up s badly as you thought I would". When Labour realise that he's an unelectable loser then will they dump him?? Dunno. TOMMY; what do YOU say?

Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to explain his associations with factual data and not mere assertion? You must have the evidence/proof, no? Links that explain those would be just fine!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theresa May. Dead woman walking.
> 
> I can't support her. I just can't. I wish she would go.
> 
> Should never have been PM in the first place.
> 
> Hillery  Benn in place of Jeremy Corbyn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet she's still more popular than Corbyn. I see she lost a couple of Senior advisers. Not a good sign for HER longevity in the PM role.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. She was very lucky; considering.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Hillery  Benn in place of Jeremy Corbyn."*
> 
> You are now a Leftist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so, but Corbyn needs to be GONE!! he's a threat to security. Benn is merely an incompetent fool. Quite harmless; unelectable.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


I think from a Conservative perspective Jeremy Corbyn is a gift, it's because he's a threat to British National Security that means he'll NEVER be British Prime Minister, Hillary Benn isn't the same sort of threat.

They have a Far Left Marxist-Leninist who's a friend of the IRA, Hamas and Hezbollah, why would you NOT want that gift to be leader of the Opposition.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Ouch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Crawling back to Corbyn: The Labour rebels eating their words after benefiting from Jeremy Corbyn's popularity *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crawling back to Corbyn: The Labour rebels eating their words after benefiting from Jeremy Corbyn's popularity
> 
> Nope; Hilary is OUT in the cold. Corbyn is riding high on a wave of "I didn't f*** up s badly as you thought I would". When Labour realise that he's an unelectable loser then will they dump him?? Dunno. TOMMY; what do YOU say?
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Labour won't remove Corbyn, trust me.


----------



## gtopa1

Mindful said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theresa May. Dead woman walking.
> 
> I can't support her. I just can't. I wish she would go.
> 
> Should never have been PM in the first place.
> 
> Hillery  Benn in place of Jeremy Corbyn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet she's still more popular than Corbyn. I see she lost a couple of Senior advisers. Not a good sign for HER longevity in the PM role.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. She was very lucky; considering.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Hillery  Benn in place of Jeremy Corbyn."*
> 
> You are now a Leftist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so, but Corbyn needs to be GONE!! he's a threat to security. Benn is merely an incompetent fool. Quite harmless; unelectable.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Corbyn's foreign  policy opinions  are quite worrying. His views on Trident for example. Then he says he wants a nuclear free world. Tell that to Kim Jong-un. Does  Corbyn want to rule the world? With delusions of globalist policy grandeur?
> 
> Then he flip flops, and pussyfoots around the issues. And they have the nerve to accuse Theresa May of  doing the same.
Click to expand...


I filter the MSM with a lot of care. Most of their news is opinion and frankly quite stupid. But they're trying to sell papers as distinct from wanting good Government. 

Greg


----------



## Mindful

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theresa May. Dead woman walking.
> 
> I can't support her. I just can't. I wish she would go.
> 
> Should never have been PM in the first place.
> 
> Hillery  Benn in place of Jeremy Corbyn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet she's still more popular than Corbyn. I see she lost a couple of Senior advisers. Not a good sign for HER longevity in the PM role.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. She was very lucky; considering.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Hillery  Benn in place of Jeremy Corbyn."*
> 
> You are now a Leftist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so, but Corbyn needs to be GONE!! he's a threat to security. Benn is merely an incompetent fool. Quite harmless; unelectable.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think from a Conservative perspective Jeremy Corbyn is a gift, it's because he's a threat to British National Security that means he'll NEVER be British Prime Minister, Hillary Benn isn't the same sort of threat.
> 
> They have a Far Left Marxist-Leninist who's a friend of the IRA, Hamas and Hezbollah, why would you NOT want that gift to be leader of the Opposition.
Click to expand...


I'd like to trust the electorate. In the end, it comes down to them.

And it seemed they, mostly the young, were willing to forgo the Corbyn past transgressions for this election.

Most of them are too young or were not alive, to have experienced Corbyn's resistance and revolution antics from years ago.


----------



## gtopa1

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theresa May. Dead woman walking.
> 
> I can't support her. I just can't. I wish she would go.
> 
> Should never have been PM in the first place.
> 
> Hillery  Benn in place of Jeremy Corbyn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet she's still more popular than Corbyn. I see she lost a couple of Senior advisers. Not a good sign for HER longevity in the PM role.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. She was very lucky; considering.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Hillery  Benn in place of Jeremy Corbyn."*
> 
> You are now a Leftist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so, but Corbyn needs to be GONE!! he's a threat to security. Benn is merely an incompetent fool. Quite harmless; unelectable.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think from a Conservative perspective Jeremy Corbyn is a gift, it's because he's a threat to British National Security that means he'll NEVER be British Prime Minister, Hillary Benn isn't the same sort of threat.
> 
> They have a Far Left Marxist-Leninist who's a friend of the IRA, Hamas and Hezbollah, why would you NOT want that gift to be leader of the Opposition.
Click to expand...

In case by some freak chance the media highlights the supposed failures of the Conservatives and don't cover the facts about Corbyn. The Brits have a lot more faith in their media than the yanks I think; I don't. Mindful would be better placed to say whether I'm right or wrong about that.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet she's still more popular than Corbyn. I see she lost a couple of Senior advisers. Not a good sign for HER longevity in the PM role.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. She was very lucky; considering.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Hillery  Benn in place of Jeremy Corbyn."*
> 
> You are now a Leftist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so, but Corbyn needs to be GONE!! he's a threat to security. Benn is merely an incompetent fool. Quite harmless; unelectable.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think from a Conservative perspective Jeremy Corbyn is a gift, it's because he's a threat to British National Security that means he'll NEVER be British Prime Minister, Hillary Benn isn't the same sort of threat.
> 
> They have a Far Left Marxist-Leninist who's a friend of the IRA, Hamas and Hezbollah, why would you NOT want that gift to be leader of the Opposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to trust the electorate. In the end, it comes down to them.
> 
> And it seemed they, mostly the young, were willing to forgo the Corbyn past transgressions for this election.
> 
> Most of them are too young or were not alive, to have experienced Corbyn's resistance and revolution antics from years ago.
Click to expand...


I agree, and that makes him more dangerous should the media whitewash him, or should the young voters not read through him. On a what's good for the Country basis I'd like to see Corbyn go, but I think Labour are rusted on to him. The Conservatives need to Govern well and do a Cameron after his dealings with the Lib Dems; win in their own right next time.

Greg


----------



## Tommy Tainant

gtopa1 said:


> Ouch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Crawling back to Corbyn: The Labour rebels eating their words after benefiting from Jeremy Corbyn's popularity *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crawling back to Corbyn: The Labour rebels eating their words after benefiting from Jeremy Corbyn's popularity
> 
> Nope; Hilary is OUT in the cold. Corbyn is riding high on a wave of "I didn't f*** up s badly as you thought I would". When Labour realise that he's an unelectable loser then will they dump him?? Dunno. TOMMY; what do YOU say?
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

He is in a stronger position since the election. If these clowns had backed him from the off then it might have been different. The focus now will be on Tory factions. Most Tory MPs are remainders and they will guide the discussions. This will enrage their opponents and the ship is heading to the rocks.
Lots of Tories have marginals and they won't back idiocy.

I can't think of a single manifesto pledge that they can get through.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Tommy Tainant

gtopa1 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet she's still more popular than Corbyn. I see she lost a couple of Senior advisers. Not a good sign for HER longevity in the PM role.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. She was very lucky; considering.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Hillery  Benn in place of Jeremy Corbyn."*
> 
> You are now a Leftist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so, but Corbyn needs to be GONE!! he's a threat to security. Benn is merely an incompetent fool. Quite harmless; unelectable.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think from a Conservative perspective Jeremy Corbyn is a gift, it's because he's a threat to British National Security that means he'll NEVER be British Prime Minister, Hillary Benn isn't the same sort of threat.
> 
> They have a Far Left Marxist-Leninist who's a friend of the IRA, Hamas and Hezbollah, why would you NOT want that gift to be leader of the Opposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In case by some freak chance the media highlights the supposed failures of the Conservatives and don't cover the facts about Corbyn. The Brits have a lot more faith in their media than the yanks I think; I don't. Mindful would be better placed to say whether I'm right or wrong about that.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

The media is almost totally Tory. They threw everything at Corbyn and made up stuff when they could. 

They are owned by billionaire tax Dodgers so it is to be expected.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## gtopa1

Tommy Tainant said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Crawling back to Corbyn: The Labour rebels eating their words after benefiting from Jeremy Corbyn's popularity *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crawling back to Corbyn: The Labour rebels eating their words after benefiting from Jeremy Corbyn's popularity
> 
> Nope; Hilary is OUT in the cold. Corbyn is riding high on a wave of "I didn't f*** up s badly as you thought I would". When Labour realise that he's an unelectable loser then will they dump him?? Dunno. TOMMY; what do YOU say?
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is in a stronger position since the election. If these clowns had backed him from the off then it might have been different. The focus now will be on Tory factions. Most Tory MPs are remainders and they will guide the discussions. This will enrage their opponents and the ship is heading to the rocks.
> Lots of Tories have marginals and they won't back idiocy.
> 
> I can't think of a single manifesto pledge that they can get through.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
Click to expand...

He's in opposition and if he rode a wave then I doubt it'll last five years. The only thing to be concerned about now is how long May will be PM. If she Governs well then it'll be a Conservative Victory in five years. If not then a new PM in a year or two. But Labour has those defectors to clean out. Once the Press sees the Conservatives have cleaned up their act then it'll be Labours turn, and there is no worse hatred than the left for their internal opponents. lmao.

The Conservatives now have time on their side. Not Labour. Corbyn's going to welcome the defectors back with open alms?? There is that thing about keeping your enemies closer I suppose.

Greg


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. She was very lucky; considering.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Hillery  Benn in place of Jeremy Corbyn."*
> 
> You are now a Leftist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so, but Corbyn needs to be GONE!! he's a threat to security. Benn is merely an incompetent fool. Quite harmless; unelectable.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think from a Conservative perspective Jeremy Corbyn is a gift, it's because he's a threat to British National Security that means he'll NEVER be British Prime Minister, Hillary Benn isn't the same sort of threat.
> 
> They have a Far Left Marxist-Leninist who's a friend of the IRA, Hamas and Hezbollah, why would you NOT want that gift to be leader of the Opposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In case by some freak chance the media highlights the supposed failures of the Conservatives and don't cover the facts about Corbyn. The Brits have a lot more faith in their media than the yanks I think; I don't. Mindful would be better placed to say whether I'm right or wrong about that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media is almost totally Tory. They threw everything at Corbyn and made up stuff when they could.
> 
> They are owned by billionaire tax Dodgers so it is to be expected.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
Click to expand...


That's a joke. The Guardian, The Independent, The New Statesman for starters.

Even the so called rightist Daily Mail lays into conservative politicians when necessary. And permits opposing viewpoints to be aired.


----------



## gtopa1

Tommy Tainant said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. She was very lucky; considering.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Hillery  Benn in place of Jeremy Corbyn."*
> 
> You are now a Leftist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so, but Corbyn needs to be GONE!! he's a threat to security. Benn is merely an incompetent fool. Quite harmless; unelectable.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think from a Conservative perspective Jeremy Corbyn is a gift, it's because he's a threat to British National Security that means he'll NEVER be British Prime Minister, Hillary Benn isn't the same sort of threat.
> 
> They have a Far Left Marxist-Leninist who's a friend of the IRA, Hamas and Hezbollah, why would you NOT want that gift to be leader of the Opposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In case by some freak chance the media highlights the supposed failures of the Conservatives and don't cover the facts about Corbyn. The Brits have a lot more faith in their media than the yanks I think; I don't. Mindful would be better placed to say whether I'm right or wrong about that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media is almost totally Tory. They threw everything at Corbyn and made up stuff when they could.
> 
> They are owned by billionaire tax Dodgers so it is to be expected.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
Click to expand...

The BBC is Tory? Dunno really how it'll pan out. May could be gone tomorrow but remember that no one expected Corbyn to win. He didn't, but if there is a possibility that he is in a winning position then the media will indeed be on his case. And the only scenario for that to happen is if the Conservatives implode. There may be some blood on the floor but they have Government AND they have shown that they can work WITH a junior partner. I think the next twelve months will be more interesting than the following four years. 

Greg


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Hillery  Benn in place of Jeremy Corbyn."*
> 
> You are now a Leftist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so, but Corbyn needs to be GONE!! he's a threat to security. Benn is merely an incompetent fool. Quite harmless; unelectable.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think from a Conservative perspective Jeremy Corbyn is a gift, it's because he's a threat to British National Security that means he'll NEVER be British Prime Minister, Hillary Benn isn't the same sort of threat.
> 
> They have a Far Left Marxist-Leninist who's a friend of the IRA, Hamas and Hezbollah, why would you NOT want that gift to be leader of the Opposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In case by some freak chance the media highlights the supposed failures of the Conservatives and don't cover the facts about Corbyn. The Brits have a lot more faith in their media than the yanks I think; I don't. Mindful would be better placed to say whether I'm right or wrong about that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media is almost totally Tory. They threw everything at Corbyn and made up stuff when they could.
> 
> They are owned by billionaire tax Dodgers so it is to be expected.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The BBC is Tory? Dunno really how it'll pan out. May could be gone tomorrow but remember that no one expected Corbyn to win. He didn't, but if there is a possibility that he is in a winning position then the media will indeed be on his case. And the only scenario for that to happen is if the Conservatives implode. There may be some blood on the floor but they have Government AND they have shown that they can work WITH a junior partner. I think the next twelve months will be more interesting than the following four years.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


The BBC is biased to the left. I've watched David Dimbleby give those on the right a hard time of it.

Jacob Rees Mogg gave him his come uppance. It was sheer comedy gold.


----------



## gtopa1

bbl. ZZZZZZzzzzzz time here. The only way Corbyn can go really is DOWN!!!

Greg


----------



## Mindful

Then there's The Canary. The far left's holy book.


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> bbl. ZZZZZZzzzzzz time here. The only way Corbyn can go really is DOWN!!!
> 
> Greg



I wish he'd disappear into his allotment.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Hillery  Benn in place of Jeremy Corbyn."*
> 
> You are now a Leftist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so, but Corbyn needs to be GONE!! he's a threat to security. Benn is merely an incompetent fool. Quite harmless; unelectable.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think from a Conservative perspective Jeremy Corbyn is a gift, it's because he's a threat to British National Security that means he'll NEVER be British Prime Minister, Hillary Benn isn't the same sort of threat.
> 
> They have a Far Left Marxist-Leninist who's a friend of the IRA, Hamas and Hezbollah, why would you NOT want that gift to be leader of the Opposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In case by some freak chance the media highlights the supposed failures of the Conservatives and don't cover the facts about Corbyn. The Brits have a lot more faith in their media than the yanks I think; I don't. Mindful would be better placed to say whether I'm right or wrong about that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media is almost totally Tory. They threw everything at Corbyn and made up stuff when they could.
> 
> They are owned by billionaire tax Dodgers so it is to be expected.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The BBC is Tory? Dunno really how it'll pan out. May could be gone tomorrow but remember that no one expected Corbyn to win. He didn't, but if there is a possibility that he is in a winning position then the media will indeed be on his case. And the only scenario for that to happen is if the Conservatives implode. There may be some blood on the floor but they have Government AND they have shown that they can work WITH a junior partner. I think the next twelve months will be more interesting than the following four years.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


I think if the British did have another General Election in the next say two months then the Conservatives would receive a healthy majority.

Why I think this?

Too many Conservative voters didn't go and vote last Thursday, they didn't because they thought that Theresa May was going to win, they were complacent and stayed at home, they also thought that ALL the UKIP vote would probably vote Conservative, when they didn't the collapsed UKIP vote split between Conservatives and Labour but in key areas they went more to Labour. This was always going to happen as many disaffected Working Class Labour supporters were already voting UKIP, especially in the British North West and North East.

Jeremy Corbyn is a longstanding Eurosceptic himself, he was very unenthusiastic during the Brexit Campaign and that made many think he was supporting Leave and he probably was, in 1974 he voted No to joining the EEC.


*Labour could get late boost from former Ukip voters, research finds*

*"Pollsters had previously predicted an overwhelming majority of Nigel Farage's former fan base would back Theresa May - but two focus groups suggest many may opt for Jeremy Corbyn

Jeremy Corbyn’s election campaign could be given a late boost by former Ukip voters deciding to give their vote to Labour rather than to the Conservatives, according to two focus groups.

Experts had previously predicted that most of those who have recently voted for Ukip would now back Theresa May because of her apparent commitment to Brexit and her pledge to reduce immigration, but in a surprising shift, half of one group said they would now consider voting Labour.

Over the course of the campaign, Mr Corbyn has repeatedly clarified that his party would not seek a second referendum, which may have gone some way to appeasing pro-Leave former Labour voters who had defected to Ukip under the leadership of Nigel Farage."
*
Jeremy Corbyn gaining ground thanks to former Ukip voters

Labour registered a lot of first time voters, students primarily and they did go out and vote. The first time voters going to vote in numbers combined with complacent Conservative voters staying at home resulted in the Conservatives losing at least 8 seats that they had previously held, below I have chosen just two Canterbury and Kensington.

So if they did have another General Election in say August or something, the Conservative voters who stayed at home last Thursday would now almost certainly go out and vote and the Conservatives would get a healthy majority.

I make this decision from looking at the Internals in a number of safe Conservative seats that narrowly went to the Labour Party.

EG.

Canterbury a very safe Conservative seat they have held since 1918.






UKIP vote had a 100% collapse, the UKIP vote split between Labour and Conservative with slightly higher to Labour, what further boosted the Labour vote up from 2015 was the first time voters, combined this gave Labour their majority of 187 to take the seat.

An election in August or soon after would certainly regain Canterbury for the Conservatives.





Kensington.





The Kensington Constituency had less to do with a collapsed UKIP vote and more to do with first time voters in the poorer areas of North Kensington such as Earls Court and Ladbroke Grove and the Conservative voters thinking that Kensington always stays Tory.

Canterbury and Kensington illustrate that you should never be complacent and that no matter what you should always go and vote.

If a General Election was again held in a few months then the Conservatives would regain Kensington from the below Labour 20 vote win.


----------



## Mindful

More faux outrage from the loony left.

Labour Repeatedly Tried to Do Deals With the DUP - Guido Fawkes


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so, but Corbyn needs to be GONE!! he's a threat to security. Benn is merely an incompetent fool. Quite harmless; unelectable.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think from a Conservative perspective Jeremy Corbyn is a gift, it's because he's a threat to British National Security that means he'll NEVER be British Prime Minister, Hillary Benn isn't the same sort of threat.
> 
> They have a Far Left Marxist-Leninist who's a friend of the IRA, Hamas and Hezbollah, why would you NOT want that gift to be leader of the Opposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In case by some freak chance the media highlights the supposed failures of the Conservatives and don't cover the facts about Corbyn. The Brits have a lot more faith in their media than the yanks I think; I don't. Mindful would be better placed to say whether I'm right or wrong about that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media is almost totally Tory. They threw everything at Corbyn and made up stuff when they could.
> 
> They are owned by billionaire tax Dodgers so it is to be expected.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The BBC is Tory? Dunno really how it'll pan out. May could be gone tomorrow but remember that no one expected Corbyn to win. He didn't, but if there is a possibility that he is in a winning position then the media will indeed be on his case. And the only scenario for that to happen is if the Conservatives implode. There may be some blood on the floor but they have Government AND they have shown that they can work WITH a junior partner. I think the next twelve months will be more interesting than the following four years.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think if the British did have another General Election in the next say two months then the Conservatives would receive a healthy majority.
> 
> Why I think this?
> 
> Too many Conservative voters didn't go and vote last Thursday, they didn't because they thought that Theresa May was going to win, they were complacent and stayed at home, they also thought that ALL the UKIP vote would probably vote Conservative, when they didn't the collapsed UKIP vote split between Conservatives and Labour but in key areas they went more to Labour. This was always going to happen as many disaffected Working Class Labour supporters were already voting UKIP, especially in the British North West and North East.
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn is a longstanding Eurosceptic himself, he was very unenthusiastic during the Brexit Campaign and that made many think he was supporting Leave and he probably was, in 1974 he voted No to joining the EEC.
> 
> 
> *Labour could get late boost from former Ukip voters, research finds*
> 
> *"Pollsters had previously predicted an overwhelming majority of Nigel Farage's former fan base would back Theresa May - but two focus groups suggest many may opt for Jeremy Corbyn
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn’s election campaign could be given a late boost by former Ukip voters deciding to give their vote to Labour rather than to the Conservatives, according to two focus groups.
> 
> Experts had previously predicted that most of those who have recently voted for Ukip would now back Theresa May because of her apparent commitment to Brexit and her pledge to reduce immigration, but in a surprising shift, half of one group said they would now consider voting Labour.
> 
> Over the course of the campaign, Mr Corbyn has repeatedly clarified that his party would not seek a second referendum, which may have gone some way to appeasing pro-Leave former Labour voters who had defected to Ukip under the leadership of Nigel Farage."
> *
> Jeremy Corbyn gaining ground thanks to former Ukip voters
> 
> Labour registered a lot of first time voters, students primarily and they did go out and vote. The first time voters going to vote in numbers combined with complacent Conservative voters staying at home resulted in the Conservatives losing at least 8 seats that they had previously held, below I have chosen just two Canterbury and Kensington.
> 
> So if they did have another General Election in say August or something, the Conservative voters who stayed at home last Thursday would now almost certainly go out and vote and the Conservatives would get a healthy majority.
> 
> I make this decision from looking at the Internals in a number of safe Conservative seats that narrowly went to the Labour Party.
> 
> EG.
> 
> Canterbury a very safe Conservative seat they have held since 1918.
> 
> View attachment 132245
> 
> UKIP vote had a 100% collapse, the UKIP vote split between Labour and Conservative with slightly higher to Labour, what further boosted the Labour vote up from 2015 was the first time voters, combined this gave Labour their majority of 187 to take the seat.
> 
> An election in August or soon after would certainly regain Canterbury for the Conservatives.
> 
> View attachment 132246
> 
> Kensington.
> 
> View attachment 132250
> 
> The Kensington Constituency had less to do with a collapsed UKIP vote and more to do with first time voters in the poorer areas of North Kensington such as Earls Court and Ladbroke Grove and the Conservative voters thinking that Kensington always stays Tory.
> 
> Canterbury and Kensington illustrate that you should never be complacent and that no matter what you should always go and vote.
> 
> If a General Election was again held in a few months then the Conservatives would regain Kensington from the below Labour 20 vote win.
> 
> View attachment 132252
Click to expand...




Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so, but Corbyn needs to be GONE!! he's a threat to security. Benn is merely an incompetent fool. Quite harmless; unelectable.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think from a Conservative perspective Jeremy Corbyn is a gift, it's because he's a threat to British National Security that means he'll NEVER be British Prime Minister, Hillary Benn isn't the same sort of threat.
> 
> They have a Far Left Marxist-Leninist who's a friend of the IRA, Hamas and Hezbollah, why would you NOT want that gift to be leader of the Opposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In case by some freak chance the media highlights the supposed failures of the Conservatives and don't cover the facts about Corbyn. The Brits have a lot more faith in their media than the yanks I think; I don't. Mindful would be better placed to say whether I'm right or wrong about that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media is almost totally Tory. They threw everything at Corbyn and made up stuff when they could.
> 
> They are owned by billionaire tax Dodgers so it is to be expected.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The BBC is Tory? Dunno really how it'll pan out. May could be gone tomorrow but remember that no one expected Corbyn to win. He didn't, but if there is a possibility that he is in a winning position then the media will indeed be on his case. And the only scenario for that to happen is if the Conservatives implode. There may be some blood on the floor but they have Government AND they have shown that they can work WITH a junior partner. I think the next twelve months will be more interesting than the following four years.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think if the British did have another General Election in the next say two months then the Conservatives would receive a healthy majority.
> 
> Why I think this?
> 
> Too many Conservative voters didn't go and vote last Thursday, they didn't because they thought that Theresa May was going to win, they were complacent and stayed at home, they also thought that ALL the UKIP vote would probably vote Conservative, when they didn't the collapsed UKIP vote split between Conservatives and Labour but in key areas they went more to Labour. This was always going to happen as many disaffected Working Class Labour supporters were already voting UKIP, especially in the British North West and North East.
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn is a longstanding Eurosceptic himself, he was very unenthusiastic during the Brexit Campaign and that made many think he was supporting Leave and he probably was, in 1974 he voted No to joining the EEC.
> 
> 
> *Labour could get late boost from former Ukip voters, research finds*
> 
> *"Pollsters had previously predicted an overwhelming majority of Nigel Farage's former fan base would back Theresa May - but two focus groups suggest many may opt for Jeremy Corbyn
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn’s election campaign could be given a late boost by former Ukip voters deciding to give their vote to Labour rather than to the Conservatives, according to two focus groups.
> 
> Experts had previously predicted that most of those who have recently voted for Ukip would now back Theresa May because of her apparent commitment to Brexit and her pledge to reduce immigration, but in a surprising shift, half of one group said they would now consider voting Labour.
> 
> Over the course of the campaign, Mr Corbyn has repeatedly clarified that his party would not seek a second referendum, which may have gone some way to appeasing pro-Leave former Labour voters who had defected to Ukip under the leadership of Nigel Farage."
> *
> Jeremy Corbyn gaining ground thanks to former Ukip voters
> 
> Labour registered a lot of first time voters, students primarily and they did go out and vote. The first time voters going to vote in numbers combined with complacent Conservative voters staying at home resulted in the Conservatives losing at least 8 seats that they had previously held, below I have chosen just two Canterbury and Kensington.
> 
> So if they did have another General Election in say August or something, the Conservative voters who stayed at home last Thursday would now almost certainly go out and vote and the Conservatives would get a healthy majority.
> 
> I make this decision from looking at the Internals in a number of safe Conservative seats that narrowly went to the Labour Party.
> 
> EG.
> 
> Canterbury a very safe Conservative seat they have held since 1918.
> 
> View attachment 132245
> 
> UKIP vote had a 100% collapse, the UKIP vote split between Labour and Conservative with slightly higher to Labour, what further boosted the Labour vote up from 2015 was the first time voters, combined this gave Labour their majority of 187 to take the seat.
> 
> An election in August or soon after would certainly regain Canterbury for the Conservatives.
> 
> View attachment 132246
> 
> Kensington.
> 
> View attachment 132250
> 
> The Kensington Constituency had less to do with a collapsed UKIP vote and more to do with first time voters in the poorer areas of North Kensington such as Earls Court and Ladbroke Grove and the Conservative voters thinking that Kensington always stays Tory.
> 
> Canterbury and Kensington illustrate that you should never be complacent and that no matter what you should always go and vote.
> 
> If a General Election was again held in a few months then the Conservatives would regain Kensington from the below Labour 20 vote win.
> 
> View attachment 132252
Click to expand...






Jeremy Corbyn gaining ground thanks to former Ukip voters

This is another thing that Leftists are in denial about that many UKIP voters have always been Working Class Left Wing Labour supporters, now with the Brexit vote Leave, there is no need for UKIP anymore and so on Thursday those Working Class Left Wing Labour supporters who had previously voted UKIP went and voted Labour again.

I commented on Friday from studying the Internal raw votes from a number of UK Constituencies that the collapsed UKIP vote was going more to Labour than to the Conservatives.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

gtopa1 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Hillery  Benn in place of Jeremy Corbyn."*
> 
> You are now a Leftist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so, but Corbyn needs to be GONE!! he's a threat to security. Benn is merely an incompetent fool. Quite harmless; unelectable.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think from a Conservative perspective Jeremy Corbyn is a gift, it's because he's a threat to British National Security that means he'll NEVER be British Prime Minister, Hillary Benn isn't the same sort of threat.
> 
> They have a Far Left Marxist-Leninist who's a friend of the IRA, Hamas and Hezbollah, why would you NOT want that gift to be leader of the Opposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In case by some freak chance the media highlights the supposed failures of the Conservatives and don't cover the facts about Corbyn. The Brits have a lot more faith in their media than the yanks I think; I don't. Mindful would be better placed to say whether I'm right or wrong about that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media is almost totally Tory. They threw everything at Corbyn and made up stuff when they could.
> 
> They are owned by billionaire tax Dodgers so it is to be expected.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The BBC is Tory? Dunno really how it'll pan out. May could be gone tomorrow but remember that no one expected Corbyn to win. He didn't, but if there is a possibility that he is in a winning position then the media will indeed be on his case. And the only scenario for that to happen is if the Conservatives implode. There may be some blood on the floor but they have Government AND they have shown that they can work WITH a junior partner. I think the next twelve months will be more interesting than the following four years.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

At the moment the bbc is tory controlled with the majority of their main people having tory sympathies. Kunsberg,Robinson,Dimbleby and Neil being the main offenders.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Corbyn soars on tory division.
Jeremy Corbyn – a PM-in-waiting who can afford to wait. But can we?

*The Tories are so desperate to cling to power that they’re happy to put the Northern Ireland peace agreement in serious risk. And even that reckless disregard for the lives of Irish people does not look enough to save them.*


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mentally deranged Leftists cannot do simple mathematics, just like the Terrorist Supporter and Terrorist Sympathiser Jeremy Corbyn.
> 
> They think that Jeremy Corbyn can still form a Government, lets do the mathematics.
> 
> Even if Labour have a Labour + SNP + Liberal Democrat + Plaid Cymru + Green Coalition that = 315 seats.
> 
> EVEN if Sinn Fein took their 7 seats that = 322 seats.
> 
> Conservatives 318 seats + DUP 10 seats = 328 seats.
> 
> 322 seats is less than 328 seats, therefore Jeremy Corbyn's bizarro Coalition would collapse within WEEKS as they'd be voted down, Corbyn probably wouldn't even get a Queen's Speech through Parliament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corbyn's a loser. Pathetically so. "He won because he didn't lose as badly as we thought he would"?? Just how low were your expectations?? lmao
> 
> FIVE YEARS OF Conservative rule with a bit of "move to the right" starch added by the DUP. Not an altogether poor result imo.
> 
> Now Corbyn; OPPOSITION!! Please rehash him in FIVE MORE YEARS!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do  you expect this deal to last till Xmas ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the alternative is Corbyn it'll last till 2099!! lmao
> 
> No worries there, Tommy. When they replace Farron even the Lib Dems will want to be a part of it. Nothing begets good government like a narrow majority in the House of Commons. The DUP will be very solid contributors. I like their stance on keeping a soft border with Eire. Who knows; it may even assist with eventual Unification but that's not on the radar yet of course.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MI5 have a file on Jeremy Corbyn and also John McConnell his Shadow Chancellor opened because of their extensive links to terrorist groups like the IRA.
> 
> Yes MI5 are TOTALLY going to allow Jeremy Corbyn and the Labour Party to get anywhere NEAR 10 Downing Street lol.
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn BEWARE the Spooks, if need be they'll make sure you no longer have the ability to breathe
> 
> This sack of human filth is going to be taken down within the next six months.
> 
> *Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links*
> 
> *19 MAY 2017 • 9:00PM*
> 
> 
> *"MI5 opened a file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his links to the IRA, The Telegraph has discovered.
> 
> The Labour leader was investigated over fears that he could have been a threat to national security at a time when he was supporting convicted terrorists and campaigning for a unified Ireland.
> 
> The revelations come as a Telegraph investigation reveals Mr Corbyn’s full links to the IRA, including his support for one of the Balcombe Street gang who waged a 14-month bombing campaign across south-east England, and his links to the bomb maker believed to have been behind the Hyde Park and Regent's Park devices.
> 
> Mr Corbyn also shared a platform with a wanted IRA killer and John McDonnell, his shadow Chancellor, claimed that the pair of them used to “pin people against the wall” in the House of Commons to lobby them on behalf of Ireland.
> 
> - Snip -
> 
> The Balcombe Street Gang and Corbyn's long association with the IRA*
> 
> *It was one of the IRA’s most notorious units whose bloody bombing campaign was only brought to an end during a five-day siege that was broadcast live on television and was watched by millions.
> 
> But until now it was not known that a member of the Balcombe Street Gang found support from Jeremy Corbyn, who campaigned on his behalf as he was serving 11 life sentences for his part in the killing of 16 people.
> 
> The revelation is part of a series of links between the Labour leader and the IRA during a long association uncovered by a Telegraph investigation."
> *
> Here's the full article.
> 
> Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links
> *
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet despite these Tory smears he is wildly popular.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
Click to expand...

But not popular enough to win an election even when pitted against one of the worst Conservative campaigns EVER.


----------



## Tilly

gtopa1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> MI5 have a file on Jeremy Corbyn and also John McConnell his Shadow Chancellor opened because of their extensive links to terrorist groups like the IRA.
> 
> Yes MI5 are TOTALLY going to allow Jeremy Corbyn and the Labour Party to get anywhere NEAR 10 Downing Street lol.
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn BEWARE the Spooks, if need be they'll make sure you no longer have the ability to breathe
> 
> This sack of human filth is going to be taken down within the next six months.
> 
> *Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links*
> 
> *19 MAY 2017 • 9:00PM*
> 
> 
> *"MI5 opened a file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his links to the IRA, The Telegraph has discovered.
> 
> The Labour leader was investigated over fears that he could have been a threat to national security at a time when he was supporting convicted terrorists and campaigning for a unified Ireland.
> 
> The revelations come as a Telegraph investigation reveals Mr Corbyn’s full links to the IRA, including his support for one of the Balcombe Street gang who waged a 14-month bombing campaign across south-east England, and his links to the bomb maker believed to have been behind the Hyde Park and Regent's Park devices.
> 
> Mr Corbyn also shared a platform with a wanted IRA killer and John McDonnell, his shadow Chancellor, claimed that the pair of them used to “pin people against the wall” in the House of Commons to lobby them on behalf of Ireland.
> 
> - Snip -
> 
> The Balcombe Street Gang and Corbyn's long association with the IRA*
> 
> *It was one of the IRA’s most notorious units whose bloody bombing campaign was only brought to an end during a five-day siege that was broadcast live on television and was watched by millions.
> 
> But until now it was not known that a member of the Balcombe Street Gang found support from Jeremy Corbyn, who campaigned on his behalf as he was serving 11 life sentences for his part in the killing of 16 people.
> 
> The revelation is part of a series of links between the Labour leader and the IRA during a long association uncovered by a Telegraph investigation."
> *
> Here's the full article.
> 
> Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> And yet despite these Tory smears he is wildly popular.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amongst the young, who have not yet lived real life!
> 
> Making promises he can't keep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how the LOSER is sorta a winner even though they lost and are wildly popular when the winner isn't!! Libtard logic!! Corbyn is a LOSER. He is not as popular as May. Crikey that lot make me laugh.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have seen his Icarus act on Andrew Marr today. Something not entirely genuine about that man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched something where he said he was a winner? Confused the hell out of the interviewer. In the SOBER light of a few days after; HE LOST!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Poor old commie is STILL saying it!


----------



## Mindful

Tilly said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet despite these Tory smears he is wildly popular.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amongst the young, who have not yet lived real life!
> 
> Making promises he can't keep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how the LOSER is sorta a winner even though they lost and are wildly popular when the winner isn't!! Libtard logic!! Corbyn is a LOSER. He is not as popular as May. Crikey that lot make me laugh.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have seen his Icarus act on Andrew Marr today. Something not entirely genuine about that man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched something where he said he was a winner? Confused the hell out of the interviewer. In the SOBER light of a few days after; HE LOST!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor old commie is STILL saying it!
Click to expand...


I wish he'd stop it. It's embarrassing.


----------



## Tilly

Does everyone remember Tammy Tainted frothing at the mouth over the fact that Hillary should have been elected because she won the POPULAR VOTE.
Helloooooooo,  Tammy 
Hypocrite much?
Lol.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mentally deranged Leftists cannot do simple mathematics, just like the Terrorist Supporter and Terrorist Sympathiser Jeremy Corbyn.
> 
> They think that Jeremy Corbyn can still form a Government, lets do the mathematics.
> 
> Even if Labour have a Labour + SNP + Liberal Democrat + Plaid Cymru + Green Coalition that = 315 seats.
> 
> EVEN if Sinn Fein took their 7 seats that = 322 seats.
> 
> Conservatives 318 seats + DUP 10 seats = 328 seats.
> 
> 322 seats is less than 328 seats, therefore Jeremy Corbyn's bizarro Coalition would collapse within WEEKS as they'd be voted down, Corbyn probably wouldn't even get a Queen's Speech through Parliament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corbyn's a loser. Pathetically so. "He won because he didn't lose as badly as we thought he would"?? Just how low were your expectations?? lmao
> 
> FIVE YEARS OF Conservative rule with a bit of "move to the right" starch added by the DUP. Not an altogether poor result imo.
> 
> Now Corbyn; OPPOSITION!! Please rehash him in FIVE MORE YEARS!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do  you expect this deal to last till Xmas ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the alternative is Corbyn it'll last till 2099!! lmao
> 
> No worries there, Tommy. When they replace Farron even the Lib Dems will want to be a part of it. Nothing begets good government like a narrow majority in the House of Commons. The DUP will be very solid contributors. I like their stance on keeping a soft border with Eire. Who knows; it may even assist with eventual Unification but that's not on the radar yet of course.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MI5 have a file on Jeremy Corbyn and also John McConnell his Shadow Chancellor opened because of their extensive links to terrorist groups like the IRA.
> 
> Yes MI5 are TOTALLY going to allow Jeremy Corbyn and the Labour Party to get anywhere NEAR 10 Downing Street lol.
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn BEWARE the Spooks, if need be they'll make sure you no longer have the ability to breathe
> 
> This sack of human filth is going to be taken down within the next six months.
> 
> *Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links*
> 
> *19 MAY 2017 • 9:00PM*
> 
> 
> *"MI5 opened a file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his links to the IRA, The Telegraph has discovered.
> 
> The Labour leader was investigated over fears that he could have been a threat to national security at a time when he was supporting convicted terrorists and campaigning for a unified Ireland.
> 
> The revelations come as a Telegraph investigation reveals Mr Corbyn’s full links to the IRA, including his support for one of the Balcombe Street gang who waged a 14-month bombing campaign across south-east England, and his links to the bomb maker believed to have been behind the Hyde Park and Regent's Park devices.
> 
> Mr Corbyn also shared a platform with a wanted IRA killer and John McDonnell, his shadow Chancellor, claimed that the pair of them used to “pin people against the wall” in the House of Commons to lobby them on behalf of Ireland.
> 
> - Snip -
> 
> The Balcombe Street Gang and Corbyn's long association with the IRA*
> 
> *It was one of the IRA’s most notorious units whose bloody bombing campaign was only brought to an end during a five-day siege that was broadcast live on television and was watched by millions.
> 
> But until now it was not known that a member of the Balcombe Street Gang found support from Jeremy Corbyn, who campaigned on his behalf as he was serving 11 life sentences for his part in the killing of 16 people.
> 
> The revelation is part of a series of links between the Labour leader and the IRA during a long association uncovered by a Telegraph investigation."
> *
> Here's the full article.
> 
> Exclusive: MI5 opened file on Jeremy Corbyn amid concerns over his IRA links
> *
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet despite these Tory smears he is wildly popular.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
Click to expand...

But he didn't even win the POPULAR VOTE, Tammy. Ya know, the POPULAR VOTE that you said should have seen Hillary installed over Trump.  You were all against stupid electoral systems where not winning the popular vote still makes you the winner! Hellooooo


----------



## HenryBHough

I'm guessing that, early in 2018,  Britain will have a new Prime Minister- one whose name most Americans have never heard.  Perhaps even a German.  The British have a history of bringing in foreign leadership (kings) when they dither too long about who to choose.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> You are being simplistic. He won because he stopped the most hateful manifesto in history. He saved the NHS and he saved Britain.  The force is with him now and May is a dead man walking.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


#losingisnotthenewwinningregardlessoftammytaintedsadspin


----------



## Tilly

Comrade Corbyn said today that he will vote down the Queens speech.
What a total ahole.


----------



## Mindful

HenryBHough said:


> I'm guessing that, early in 2018,  Britain will have a new Prime Minister- one whose name most Americans have never heard.  Perhaps even a German.  The British have a history of bringing in foreign leadership (kings) when they dither too long about who to choose.



Surely not Herr  Juncker.

Can you imagine!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Comrade Corbyn said he will vote down the Queens speech.
> What a total ahole.



*"Comrade Corbyn said he will vote down the Queens speech."*

Mentally unhinged, delusional and crap at mathematics.

Conservatives + DUP = 328 votes

Labour + SNP + Liberal Democrats + Plaid Cymru + Green = 315 votes

Jeremy Corbyn Logic:

315 votes can vote down the 328 votes for The Queen's Speech 

Labour MP Emily Thornberry mentally unhinged, delusional, crap at mathematics and says that "Labour Cabinet is preparing for Government" 

*Ridge questions Thornberry's grasp of maths after she claims Labour DID NOT lose election*

*EMILY Thornberry left Sophy Ridge speechless this morning after insisting that Labour had 
not lost the election – despite the mathematical impossibility to govern.

"Emily Thornberry was ridiculed for living "in denial" when she rejected the fact that Labour had lost the election on Sky News this morning. 

Jeremy Corbyn's party won 262 seats and – even with the help of the SNP and Liberal Democrats – could not form a majority government.

Ridge looked dumbfounded when the shadow foreign secretary revealed that the Labour cabinet was preparing for government. 

The Sky News host took the left-wing MP to task over her "grasp of maths" to explain how exactly the party could gain power without enough seats.

When Ridge quizzed the Corbyn ally on whether she accepted that Labour lost the election, Mrs Thornberry said: "Well no, I don't think that we did."
*
Ridge questions Thornberry's grasp of maths after she claims Labour DID NOT lose election


----------



## Tilly

gtopa1 said:


> Ouch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Crawling back to Corbyn: The Labour rebels eating their words after benefiting from Jeremy Corbyn's popularity *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crawling back to Corbyn: The Labour rebels eating their words after benefiting from Jeremy Corbyn's popularity
> 
> Nope; Hilary is OUT in the cold. Corbyn is riding high on a wave of "I didn't f*** up s badly as you thought I would". When Labour realise that he's an unelectable loser then will they dump him?? Dunno. TOMMY; what do YOU say?
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Only last year he lost almost his entire shadow cabinet of experienced politicians because they KNEW he was not leadership material and they said so over and over and over again.

He then proceeded to cobble together a rogues gallery of untested - and often uneducated - commies. Comrade Corbyn himself has no education to speak of, and neither does his shadow EDUCATION minister!

All comrade Corbyn is good for is whipping up resentment and promising the young endless freebies that they are too slow witted to realise aren't economically viable.

He is good on the hustings - because he's been a protestor and demonstrator his entire adult life. This does not make him a leader, and his minions and the detractors in his party STILL know this.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Hillery  Benn in place of Jeremy Corbyn."*
> 
> You are now a Leftist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so, but Corbyn needs to be GONE!! he's a threat to security. Benn is merely an incompetent fool. Quite harmless; unelectable.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think from a Conservative perspective Jeremy Corbyn is a gift, it's because he's a threat to British National Security that means he'll NEVER be British Prime Minister, Hillary Benn isn't the same sort of threat.
> 
> They have a Far Left Marxist-Leninist who's a friend of the IRA, Hamas and Hezbollah, why would you NOT want that gift to be leader of the Opposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In case by some freak chance the media highlights the supposed failures of the Conservatives and don't cover the facts about Corbyn. The Brits have a lot more faith in their media than the yanks I think; I don't. Mindful would be better placed to say whether I'm right or wrong about that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media is almost totally Tory. They threw everything at Corbyn and made up stuff when they could.
> 
> They are owned by billionaire tax Dodgers so it is to be expected.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The BBC is Tory? Dunno really how it'll pan out. May could be gone tomorrow but remember that no one expected Corbyn to win. He didn't, but if there is a possibility that he is in a winning position then the media will indeed be on his case. And the only scenario for that to happen is if the Conservatives implode. There may be some blood on the floor but they have Government AND they have shown that they can work WITH a junior partner. I think the next twelve months will be more interesting than the following four years.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


This crowd should be doing stand up comedy, this is funny stuff, they are all mentally deranged it's hilarious.

*Labour's Emily Thornberry: 'I've been a gay icon'*

*




*

*"Labour’s shadow foreign secretary has revealed she believes she is a gay icon.

Frontbencher Emily Thornberry, who is standing for re-election in Islington, said she has a “big lesbian following too” when compared to Ruth Davidson, the openly gay leader of the Scottish Tories.

After the Evening Standard’s election hustings on Tuesday, she told the Londoner’s Diary: “I was told by my brother, who has a large restaurant, that a big group of lesbians were sitting at a big table and they said to him ‘Oh, so you’re gay: is Emily?’”

Ms Thornberry, who has three children and is married to barrister Sir Christopher Nugee, said: “I’ve been a gay icon a number of times, especially when I spun the decks at the Royal Vauxhall Tavern.”

She then added that she believed to become a gay icon “you’ve got to be bolshie”.*

Labour's Emily Thornberry reveals 'I've been a gay icon'


----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so, but Corbyn needs to be GONE!! he's a threat to security. Benn is merely an incompetent fool. Quite harmless; unelectable.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think from a Conservative perspective Jeremy Corbyn is a gift, it's because he's a threat to British National Security that means he'll NEVER be British Prime Minister, Hillary Benn isn't the same sort of threat.
> 
> They have a Far Left Marxist-Leninist who's a friend of the IRA, Hamas and Hezbollah, why would you NOT want that gift to be leader of the Opposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In case by some freak chance the media highlights the supposed failures of the Conservatives and don't cover the facts about Corbyn. The Brits have a lot more faith in their media than the yanks I think; I don't. Mindful would be better placed to say whether I'm right or wrong about that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media is almost totally Tory. They threw everything at Corbyn and made up stuff when they could.
> 
> They are owned by billionaire tax Dodgers so it is to be expected.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The BBC is Tory? Dunno really how it'll pan out. May could be gone tomorrow but remember that no one expected Corbyn to win. He didn't, but if there is a possibility that he is in a winning position then the media will indeed be on his case. And the only scenario for that to happen is if the Conservatives implode. There may be some blood on the floor but they have Government AND they have shown that they can work WITH a junior partner. I think the next twelve months will be more interesting than the following four years.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The BBC is biased to the left. I've watched David Dimbleby give those on the right a hard time of it.
> 
> Jacob Rees Mogg gave him his come uppance. It was sheer comedy gold.
Click to expand...

The BBC have been heavily criticised for their left leaning and anti Brexit stance during their coverage on election night. The BBC has been infested with leftards for years now. Tommy is wilfully blind.


----------



## Mindful

Tilly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think from a Conservative perspective Jeremy Corbyn is a gift, it's because he's a threat to British National Security that means he'll NEVER be British Prime Minister, Hillary Benn isn't the same sort of threat.
> 
> They have a Far Left Marxist-Leninist who's a friend of the IRA, Hamas and Hezbollah, why would you NOT want that gift to be leader of the Opposition.
> 
> 
> 
> In case by some freak chance the media highlights the supposed failures of the Conservatives and don't cover the facts about Corbyn. The Brits have a lot more faith in their media than the yanks I think; I don't. Mindful would be better placed to say whether I'm right or wrong about that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media is almost totally Tory. They threw everything at Corbyn and made up stuff when they could.
> 
> They are owned by billionaire tax Dodgers so it is to be expected.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The BBC is Tory? Dunno really how it'll pan out. May could be gone tomorrow but remember that no one expected Corbyn to win. He didn't, but if there is a possibility that he is in a winning position then the media will indeed be on his case. And the only scenario for that to happen is if the Conservatives implode. There may be some blood on the floor but they have Government AND they have shown that they can work WITH a junior partner. I think the next twelve months will be more interesting than the following four years.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The BBC is biased to the left. I've watched David Dimbleby give those on the right a hard time of it.
> 
> Jacob Rees Mogg gave him his come uppance. It was sheer comedy gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The BBC have been heavily criticised for their left leaning and anti Brexit stance during their coverage on election night. The BBC has been infested with leftards for years now. Tommy is wilfully blind.
Click to expand...


He twists reality.


----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> More faux outrage from the loony left.
> 
> Labour Repeatedly Tried to Do Deals With the DUP - Guido Fawkes


Oops. Lol.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so, but Corbyn needs to be GONE!! he's a threat to security. Benn is merely an incompetent fool. Quite harmless; unelectable.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think from a Conservative perspective Jeremy Corbyn is a gift, it's because he's a threat to British National Security that means he'll NEVER be British Prime Minister, Hillary Benn isn't the same sort of threat.
> 
> They have a Far Left Marxist-Leninist who's a friend of the IRA, Hamas and Hezbollah, why would you NOT want that gift to be leader of the Opposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In case by some freak chance the media highlights the supposed failures of the Conservatives and don't cover the facts about Corbyn. The Brits have a lot more faith in their media than the yanks I think; I don't. Mindful would be better placed to say whether I'm right or wrong about that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media is almost totally Tory. They threw everything at Corbyn and made up stuff when they could.
> 
> They are owned by billionaire tax Dodgers so it is to be expected.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The BBC is Tory? Dunno really how it'll pan out. May could be gone tomorrow but remember that no one expected Corbyn to win. He didn't, but if there is a possibility that he is in a winning position then the media will indeed be on his case. And the only scenario for that to happen is if the Conservatives implode. There may be some blood on the floor but they have Government AND they have shown that they can work WITH a junior partner. I think the next twelve months will be more interesting than the following four years.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At the moment the bbc is tory controlled with the majority of their main people having tory sympathies. Kunsberg,Robinson,Dimbleby and Neil being the main offenders.
Click to expand...


Is it difficult being so very wrong so very much of the time or does it just come naturally to you?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Oh dear. None of the tory manifesto will be implemented. Not one thing. And the remainers in the tory camp, that is most of them, will water down brexit till the point it becomes meaningless.
You lose girls !!


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Oh dear. None of the tory manifesto will be implemented. Not one thing. And the remainers in the tory camp, that is most of them, will water down brexit till the point it becomes meaningless.
> You lose girls !!


Such a terrible manifesto AND a dismal campaign, yet the 'wildly popular" Comrade Corbyn still lost (and didn't even win the popular vote). How did that happen, Tommy. How???


----------



## Tilly

Tommy, don't you think Labour are being huuuuuuge hypocrites considering they were so keen to do a deal with the DUP themselves?

*Labour tried to do deals with the DUP last time there was a hung parliament*

....However, the DUP have now pointed out that under Gordon Brown, Labour had tried to strike a similar deal when there was a hung parliament in 2010.

Yvette Cooper, Shaun Woodward, Ed Miliband and Alistair Campbell were just a few of the Labour supporters or MPs to have recently criticised Theresa May for dealing with the extremely conservative, anti-abortion, anti-LGBT rights party from Northern Ireland.

However, when Brown failed to get a majority he wrote letters to the DUP asking to do a deal.


...However, the difference between 2010 and now is that Gordon Brown ended up being outfoxed by the Liberal Democrats and the Conservatives, and the DUP did not end up having to prop up the Government.


Read more: Labour tried to do deals with the DUP last time there was a hung parliament


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear. None of the tory manifesto will be implemented. Not one thing. And the remainers in the tory camp, that is most of them, will water down brexit till the point it becomes meaningless.
> You lose girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a terrible manifesto AND a dismal campaign, yet the 'wildly popular" Comrade Corbyn still lost (and didn't even win the popular vote). How did that happen, Tommy. How???
Click to expand...


This below is how Britain voted last Thursday, doesn't look so good for Labour from the below map, it looks like Britain is pretty Conservative voting.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear. None of the tory manifesto will be implemented. Not one thing. And the remainers in the tory camp, that is most of them, will water down brexit till the point it becomes meaningless.
> You lose girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a terrible manifesto AND a dismal campaign, yet the 'wildly popular" Comrade Corbyn still lost (and didn't even win the popular vote). How did that happen, Tommy. How???
Click to expand...

He was coming from a long way back. His MPs were not supporting him and he was being pilloried by the press.

Yet despite that May lost a 20% lead in 3 weeks.

Its over for the tories. They will limp on for a few weeks with their terrorist friends and the next election will see them dumped.

Here is a video of your new friends terrorising little catholic schoolgirls. Enjoy !


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Tommy, don't you think Labour are being huuuuuuge hypocrites considering they were so keen to do a deal with the DUP themselves?
> 
> *Labour tried to do deals with the DUP last time there was a hung parliament*
> 
> ....However, the DUP have now pointed out that under Gordon Brown, Labour had tried to strike a similar deal when there was a hung parliament in 2010.
> 
> Yvette Cooper, Shaun Woodward, Ed Miliband and Alistair Campbell were just a few of the Labour supporters or MPs to have recently criticised Theresa May for dealing with the extremely conservative, anti-abortion, anti-LGBT rights party from Northern Ireland.
> 
> However, when Brown failed to get a majority he wrote letters to the DUP asking to do a deal.
> 
> 
> ...However, the difference between 2010 and now is that Gordon Brown ended up being outfoxed by the Liberal Democrats and the Conservatives, and the DUP did not end up having to prop up the Government.
> 
> 
> Read more: Labour tried to do deals with the DUP last time there was a hung parliament



Typical Leftist hypocrites then.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so, but Corbyn needs to be GONE!! he's a threat to security. Benn is merely an incompetent fool. Quite harmless; unelectable.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think from a Conservative perspective Jeremy Corbyn is a gift, it's because he's a threat to British National Security that means he'll NEVER be British Prime Minister, Hillary Benn isn't the same sort of threat.
> 
> They have a Far Left Marxist-Leninist who's a friend of the IRA, Hamas and Hezbollah, why would you NOT want that gift to be leader of the Opposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In case by some freak chance the media highlights the supposed failures of the Conservatives and don't cover the facts about Corbyn. The Brits have a lot more faith in their media than the yanks I think; I don't. Mindful would be better placed to say whether I'm right or wrong about that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media is almost totally Tory. They threw everything at Corbyn and made up stuff when they could.
> 
> They are owned by billionaire tax Dodgers so it is to be expected.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The BBC is Tory? Dunno really how it'll pan out. May could be gone tomorrow but remember that no one expected Corbyn to win. He didn't, but if there is a possibility that he is in a winning position then the media will indeed be on his case. And the only scenario for that to happen is if the Conservatives implode. There may be some blood on the floor but they have Government AND they have shown that they can work WITH a junior partner. I think the next twelve months will be more interesting than the following four years.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This crowd should be doing stand up comedy, this is funny stuff, they are all mentally deranged it's hilarious.
> 
> *Labour's Emily Thornberry: 'I've been a gay icon'*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *"Labour’s shadow foreign secretary has revealed she believes she is a gay icon.
> 
> Frontbencher Emily Thornberry, who is standing for re-election in Islington, said she has a “big lesbian following too” when compared to Ruth Davidson, the openly gay leader of the Scottish Tories.
> 
> After the Evening Standard’s election hustings on Tuesday, she told the Londoner’s Diary: “I was told by my brother, who has a large restaurant, that a big group of lesbians were sitting at a big table and they said to him ‘Oh, so you’re gay: is Emily?’”
> 
> Ms Thornberry, who has three children and is married to barrister Sir Christopher Nugee, said: “I’ve been a gay icon a number of times, especially when I spun the decks at the Royal Vauxhall Tavern.”
> 
> She then added that she believed to become a gay icon “you’ve got to be bolshie”.*
> 
> Labour's Emily Thornberry reveals 'I've been a gay icon'
Click to expand...

Lol. Not only have they never met a terrorist they don't  support, but so many of them are really genuinely unhinged.

Their Dear Leader 
Diane Abott  
John McDonnall  
Emily 'Gay Icon' Thornburyb

To name but a few


----------



## Tilly

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear. None of the tory manifesto will be implemented. Not one thing. And the remainers in the tory camp, that is most of them, will water down brexit till the point it becomes meaningless.
> You lose girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a terrible manifesto AND a dismal campaign, yet the 'wildly popular" Comrade Corbyn still lost (and didn't even win the popular vote). How did that happen, Tommy. How???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was coming from a long way back. His MPs were not supporting him and he was being pilloried by the press.
> 
> Yet despite that May lost a 20% lead in 3 weeks.
> 
> Its over for the tories. They will limp on for a few weeks with their terrorist friends and the next election will see them dumped.
> 
> Here is a video of your new friends terrorising little catholic schoolgirls. Enjoy !
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet Gordon Brown tried to a deal with them!
> The ONLY reason they aren't doing so now is that the DUP don't have enough seats to be of any use to them, considering Labour are nearly 60 SEATS BEHIND. LOL.
> Hypocrisy noted!
Click to expand...



And yet Gordon Brown tried to cut a deal with them!
The ONLY reason they aren't doing so now is that the DUP don't have enough seats to be of any use to them, considering Labour are nearly 60 SEATS BEHIND. LOL.
Hypocrisy noted!


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear. None of the tory manifesto will be implemented. Not one thing. And the remainers in the tory camp, that is most of them, will water down brexit till the point it becomes meaningless.
> You lose girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a terrible manifesto AND a dismal campaign, yet the 'wildly popular" Comrade Corbyn still lost (and didn't even win the popular vote). How did that happen, Tommy. How???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was coming from a long way back. His MPs were not supporting him and he was being pilloried by the press.
> 
> Yet despite that May lost a 20% lead in 3 weeks.
> 
> Its over for the tories. They will limp on for a few weeks with their terrorist friends and the next election will see them dumped.
> 
> Here is a video of your new friends terrorising little catholic schoolgirls. Enjoy !
Click to expand...

He absolutley ought to be exposed by the press for his terrorist support. And its interesting that you call disseminating the FACTS about his sordid treasonous views - being 'pilloried'. Lol.

The media have a responsibility to ensure his disgusting views get regular front and centre exposure for as long as he indulges in his delusion that he should or  will run this country


----------



## HenryBHough

Mindful said:


> He twists reality.



He tries.

But, like all liberals, fails.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think from a Conservative perspective Jeremy Corbyn is a gift, it's because he's a threat to British National Security that means he'll NEVER be British Prime Minister, Hillary Benn isn't the same sort of threat.
> 
> They have a Far Left Marxist-Leninist who's a friend of the IRA, Hamas and Hezbollah, why would you NOT want that gift to be leader of the Opposition.
> 
> 
> 
> In case by some freak chance the media highlights the supposed failures of the Conservatives and don't cover the facts about Corbyn. The Brits have a lot more faith in their media than the yanks I think; I don't. Mindful would be better placed to say whether I'm right or wrong about that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media is almost totally Tory. They threw everything at Corbyn and made up stuff when they could.
> 
> They are owned by billionaire tax Dodgers so it is to be expected.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The BBC is Tory? Dunno really how it'll pan out. May could be gone tomorrow but remember that no one expected Corbyn to win. He didn't, but if there is a possibility that he is in a winning position then the media will indeed be on his case. And the only scenario for that to happen is if the Conservatives implode. There may be some blood on the floor but they have Government AND they have shown that they can work WITH a junior partner. I think the next twelve months will be more interesting than the following four years.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This crowd should be doing stand up comedy, this is funny stuff, they are all mentally deranged it's hilarious.
> 
> *Labour's Emily Thornberry: 'I've been a gay icon'*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *"Labour’s shadow foreign secretary has revealed she believes she is a gay icon.
> 
> Frontbencher Emily Thornberry, who is standing for re-election in Islington, said she has a “big lesbian following too” when compared to Ruth Davidson, the openly gay leader of the Scottish Tories.
> 
> After the Evening Standard’s election hustings on Tuesday, she told the Londoner’s Diary: “I was told by my brother, who has a large restaurant, that a big group of lesbians were sitting at a big table and they said to him ‘Oh, so you’re gay: is Emily?’”
> 
> Ms Thornberry, who has three children and is married to barrister Sir Christopher Nugee, said: “I’ve been a gay icon a number of times, especially when I spun the decks at the Royal Vauxhall Tavern.”
> 
> She then added that she believed to become a gay icon “you’ve got to be bolshie”.*
> 
> Labour's Emily Thornberry reveals 'I've been a gay icon'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Not only have they never met a terrorist they don't  support, but so many of them are really genuinely unhinged.
> 
> Their Dear Leader
> Diane Abott
> John McDonnall
> Emily 'Gay Icon' Thornburyb
> 
> To name but a few
Click to expand...


All of this demented behaviour from Labour is going to help the Conservatives, so it's good if the delusional Labour MPs publicly keep saying that they "won" an election that sane and normal people know they lost and lost badly. People who are this mentally deranged and delusional are NOT FIT to lead ANY nation, especially during these ominous times that all Western nations face from Islamic Terrorism.

This to the mental Leftists means they won, 262 seats is MORE than 318 seats in Leftist LaLaLand 





Here's another mentally deranged weirdo saying that Jeremy Corbyn won and she's booed by a very angry audience for saying it.

Let these crazed people keep digging, they have lost three British elections in a row and they'll lose a fourth, people in Western nations know that Leftists are mentally ill, the British Leftists are the latest to illustrate this.

*Shami Chakrabarti booed by Question Time audience after claiming Corbyn won the election*

*"THE QUESTION TIME quickly audience turned on Shami Chakrabarti after she suggested that Labour were the winners of the election.*

*The Labour politician suggested that Jeremy Corbyn and the Labour Party were winners in the election. *

*Theresa May failed to win a majority after calling a snap election in an attempt to strengthen her hand before key Brexit negotiations with Brussels. *

*Speaking on BBC’s Question Time, Baroness Chakrabarti faced an angry backlash from the audience after she suggested Labour were the winners of the election. *

*The Shadow Attorney General said: “We are quite clear on the constitutional position which is that Theresa May has the most seats and she is the incumbent Prime Minister. *

*“It is up to her to have the first attempt at forming this government. *

*“But [Mr Corbyn] is also right as the leader of the opposition on the ascendance, who effectively won. *

*“If anybody won that election it was him.”*

*The Labour politician was quickly met with groans and boo’s from the angry BBC audience. *

*Conservative MP Chris Grayling quickly criticised Baroness Chakrabarti for her point as he demanded to know how Mr Corbyn won.*

*“He gained 29 seats,” he raged. *

*The audience laughed and then applauded at the remark from the Transport Secretary before Baroness Chakrabarti conceded defeat by saying: “fine”.*

*“He is right constitutionally to say that if she is unable to form a government, it is his duty as leader of the opposition to attempt to form an alternative government,” Baroness Chakrabarti added.*

*Author and journalist Isabel Oakeshott then stepped in with one final decisive dig at the Labour politician. *

*“Well we are all very grateful, but it doesn’t mean anything does it,” she said.*

Here's the full article which includes the video of nutty Labour MP getting booed by the audience.

Shami Chakrabarti booed by Question Time audience after claiming Corbyn won the election


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case by some freak chance the media highlights the supposed failures of the Conservatives and don't cover the facts about Corbyn. The Brits have a lot more faith in their media than the yanks I think; I don't. Mindful would be better placed to say whether I'm right or wrong about that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> The media is almost totally Tory. They threw everything at Corbyn and made up stuff when they could.
> 
> They are owned by billionaire tax Dodgers so it is to be expected.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The BBC is Tory? Dunno really how it'll pan out. May could be gone tomorrow but remember that no one expected Corbyn to win. He didn't, but if there is a possibility that he is in a winning position then the media will indeed be on his case. And the only scenario for that to happen is if the Conservatives implode. There may be some blood on the floor but they have Government AND they have shown that they can work WITH a junior partner. I think the next twelve months will be more interesting than the following four years.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This crowd should be doing stand up comedy, this is funny stuff, they are all mentally deranged it's hilarious.
> 
> *Labour's Emily Thornberry: 'I've been a gay icon'*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *"Labour’s shadow foreign secretary has revealed she believes she is a gay icon.
> 
> Frontbencher Emily Thornberry, who is standing for re-election in Islington, said she has a “big lesbian following too” when compared to Ruth Davidson, the openly gay leader of the Scottish Tories.
> 
> After the Evening Standard’s election hustings on Tuesday, she told the Londoner’s Diary: “I was told by my brother, who has a large restaurant, that a big group of lesbians were sitting at a big table and they said to him ‘Oh, so you’re gay: is Emily?’”
> 
> Ms Thornberry, who has three children and is married to barrister Sir Christopher Nugee, said: “I’ve been a gay icon a number of times, especially when I spun the decks at the Royal Vauxhall Tavern.”
> 
> She then added that she believed to become a gay icon “you’ve got to be bolshie”.*
> 
> Labour's Emily Thornberry reveals 'I've been a gay icon'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Not only have they never met a terrorist they don't  support, but so many of them are really genuinely unhinged.
> 
> Their Dear Leader
> Diane Abott
> John McDonnall
> Emily 'Gay Icon' Thornburyb
> 
> To name but a few
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of this demented behaviour from Labour is going to help the Conservatives, so it's good if the delusional Labour MPs publicly keep saying that they "won" an election that sane and normal people know they lost and lost badly. People who are this mentally deranged and delusional are NOT FIT to lead ANY nation, especially during these ominous times that all Western nations face from Islamic Terrorism.
> 
> This to the mental Leftists means they won, 262 seats is MORE than 318 seats in Leftist LaLaLand
> 
> View attachment 132306
> 
> Here's another mentally deranged weirdo saying that Jeremy Corbyn won and she's booed by a very angry audience for saying it.
> 
> Let these crazed people keep digging, they have lost three British elections in a row and they'll lose a fourth, people in Western nations know that Leftists are mentally ill, the British Leftists are the latest to illustrate this.
> 
> *Shami Chakrabarti booed by Question Time audience after claiming Corbyn won the election*
> 
> *"THE QUESTION TIME quickly audience turned on Shami Chakrabarti after she suggested that Labour were the winners of the election.*
> 
> *The Labour politician suggested that Jeremy Corbyn and the Labour Party were winners in the election. *
> 
> *Theresa May failed to win a majority after calling a snap election in an attempt to strengthen her hand before key Brexit negotiations with Brussels. *
> 
> *Speaking on BBC’s Question Time, Baroness Chakrabarti faced an angry backlash from the audience after she suggested Labour were the winners of the election. *
> 
> *The Shadow Attorney General said: “We are quite clear on the constitutional position which is that Theresa May has the most seats and she is the incumbent Prime Minister. *
> 
> *“It is up to her to have the first attempt at forming this government. *
> 
> *“But [Mr Corbyn] is also right as the leader of the opposition on the ascendance, who effectively won. *
> 
> *“If anybody won that election it was him.”*
> 
> *The Labour politician was quickly met with groans and boo’s from the angry BBC audience. *
> 
> *Conservative MP Chris Grayling quickly criticised Baroness Chakrabarti for her point as he demanded to know how Mr Corbyn won.*
> 
> *“He gained 29 seats,” he raged. *
> 
> *The audience laughed and then applauded at the remark from the Transport Secretary before Baroness Chakrabarti conceded defeat by saying: “fine”.*
> 
> *“He is right constitutionally to say that if she is unable to form a government, it is his duty as leader of the opposition to attempt to form an alternative government,” Baroness Chakrabarti added.*
> 
> *Author and journalist Isabel Oakeshott then stepped in with one final decisive dig at the Labour politician. *
> 
> *“Well we are all very grateful, but it doesn’t mean anything does it,” she said.*
> 
> Here's the full article which includes the video of nutty Labour MP getting booed by the audience.
> 
> Shami Chakrabarti booed by Question Time audience after claiming Corbyn won the election
Click to expand...

Yes, I watched Chakrabarti being booed and laughed at as it happened on QT. It was great lol. As much as I am astonished at them airing their delusions so publically (no doubt they are hoping to agitate their  young commie base into 'protesting' and more), I agree that it's in everyone but Labours best interest that they continue to demonstrate that they are loonies and that their disdain for the democratic process is alive and well.


----------



## Mindful

HenryBHough said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> He twists reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He tries.
> 
> But, like all liberals, fails.
Click to expand...


He doesn't seem to think so.

He doesn't even realise he's not fooling us.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media is almost totally Tory. They threw everything at Corbyn and made up stuff when they could.
> 
> They are owned by billionaire tax Dodgers so it is to be expected.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> The BBC is Tory? Dunno really how it'll pan out. May could be gone tomorrow but remember that no one expected Corbyn to win. He didn't, but if there is a possibility that he is in a winning position then the media will indeed be on his case. And the only scenario for that to happen is if the Conservatives implode. There may be some blood on the floor but they have Government AND they have shown that they can work WITH a junior partner. I think the next twelve months will be more interesting than the following four years.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This crowd should be doing stand up comedy, this is funny stuff, they are all mentally deranged it's hilarious.
> 
> *Labour's Emily Thornberry: 'I've been a gay icon'*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *"Labour’s shadow foreign secretary has revealed she believes she is a gay icon.
> 
> Frontbencher Emily Thornberry, who is standing for re-election in Islington, said she has a “big lesbian following too” when compared to Ruth Davidson, the openly gay leader of the Scottish Tories.
> 
> After the Evening Standard’s election hustings on Tuesday, she told the Londoner’s Diary: “I was told by my brother, who has a large restaurant, that a big group of lesbians were sitting at a big table and they said to him ‘Oh, so you’re gay: is Emily?’”
> 
> Ms Thornberry, who has three children and is married to barrister Sir Christopher Nugee, said: “I’ve been a gay icon a number of times, especially when I spun the decks at the Royal Vauxhall Tavern.”
> 
> She then added that she believed to become a gay icon “you’ve got to be bolshie”.*
> 
> Labour's Emily Thornberry reveals 'I've been a gay icon'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Not only have they never met a terrorist they don't  support, but so many of them are really genuinely unhinged.
> 
> Their Dear Leader
> Diane Abott
> John McDonnall
> Emily 'Gay Icon' Thornburyb
> 
> To name but a few
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of this demented behaviour from Labour is going to help the Conservatives, so it's good if the delusional Labour MPs publicly keep saying that they "won" an election that sane and normal people know they lost and lost badly. People who are this mentally deranged and delusional are NOT FIT to lead ANY nation, especially during these ominous times that all Western nations face from Islamic Terrorism.
> 
> This to the mental Leftists means they won, 262 seats is MORE than 318 seats in Leftist LaLaLand
> 
> View attachment 132306
> 
> Here's another mentally deranged weirdo saying that Jeremy Corbyn won and she's booed by a very angry audience for saying it.
> 
> Let these crazed people keep digging, they have lost three British elections in a row and they'll lose a fourth, people in Western nations know that Leftists are mentally ill, the British Leftists are the latest to illustrate this.
> 
> *Shami Chakrabarti booed by Question Time audience after claiming Corbyn won the election*
> 
> *"THE QUESTION TIME quickly audience turned on Shami Chakrabarti after she suggested that Labour were the winners of the election.*
> 
> *The Labour politician suggested that Jeremy Corbyn and the Labour Party were winners in the election. *
> 
> *Theresa May failed to win a majority after calling a snap election in an attempt to strengthen her hand before key Brexit negotiations with Brussels. *
> 
> *Speaking on BBC’s Question Time, Baroness Chakrabarti faced an angry backlash from the audience after she suggested Labour were the winners of the election. *
> 
> *The Shadow Attorney General said: “We are quite clear on the constitutional position which is that Theresa May has the most seats and she is the incumbent Prime Minister. *
> 
> *“It is up to her to have the first attempt at forming this government. *
> 
> *“But [Mr Corbyn] is also right as the leader of the opposition on the ascendance, who effectively won. *
> 
> *“If anybody won that election it was him.”*
> 
> *The Labour politician was quickly met with groans and boo’s from the angry BBC audience. *
> 
> *Conservative MP Chris Grayling quickly criticised Baroness Chakrabarti for her point as he demanded to know how Mr Corbyn won.*
> 
> *“He gained 29 seats,” he raged. *
> 
> *The audience laughed and then applauded at the remark from the Transport Secretary before Baroness Chakrabarti conceded defeat by saying: “fine”.*
> 
> *“He is right constitutionally to say that if she is unable to form a government, it is his duty as leader of the opposition to attempt to form an alternative government,” Baroness Chakrabarti added.*
> 
> *Author and journalist Isabel Oakeshott then stepped in with one final decisive dig at the Labour politician. *
> 
> *“Well we are all very grateful, but it doesn’t mean anything does it,” she said.*
> 
> Here's the full article which includes the video of nutty Labour MP getting booed by the audience.
> 
> Shami Chakrabarti booed by Question Time audience after claiming Corbyn won the election
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I watched Chakrabarti being booed and laughed at as it happened on QT. It was great lol. As much as I am astonished at them airing their delusions so publically (no doubt they are hoping to agitate their  young commie base into 'protesting' and more), I agree that it's in everyone but Labours best interest that they continue to demonstrate that they are loonies and that their disdain for the democratic process is alive and well.
Click to expand...


That's it their hope is to agitate and incite their Far Left base to start protesting and rioting, hopefully they do and the British police can just round them all up and throw them into the nearest lunatic house.

They will get onto the streets screaming and banging pots and pans.






They hopefully will be met literally head on by the riot police batons and also the police dogs.











Typical Leftist supporter: Adult-Baby.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dad shot dead in Sainsbury's car park while holding son begged for his life

Business as usual for DUP supporters. Would have been nice if a DUP politician could condemn this. Dont hold your breath though.


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dad shot dead in Sainsbury's car park while holding son begged for his life
> 
> Business as usual for DUP supporters. Would have been nice if a DUP politician could condemn this. Dont hold your breath though.



What are you hoping to achieve?


----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> More faux outrage from the loony left.
> 
> Labour Repeatedly Tried to Do Deals With the DUP - Guido Fawkes


Thank you, Mindful. I didn't realise they'd done that.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear. None of the tory manifesto will be implemented. Not one thing. And the remainers in the tory camp, that is most of them, will water down brexit till the point it becomes meaningless.
> You lose girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a terrible manifesto AND a dismal campaign, yet the 'wildly popular" Comrade Corbyn still lost (and didn't even win the popular vote). How did that happen, Tommy. How???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was coming from a long way back. His MPs were not supporting him and he was being pilloried by the press.
> 
> Yet despite that May lost a 20% lead in 3 weeks.
> 
> Its over for the tories. They will limp on for a few weeks with their terrorist friends and the next election will see them dumped.
> 
> Here is a video of your new friends terrorising little catholic schoolgirls. Enjoy !
Click to expand...

*Tommy: He* [Comrade Corbyn] *was coming from a long way back.*


More an excuse than an explanation for why he lost ( the third general election in a row), Tommy.
Parties have made far more impressive come backs from far fewer seats many times over before.
Most recently, for example, 2010. The Conservatives had only 210 seats and gained 96 to end up at 306.
Want to try again?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dad shot dead in Sainsbury's car park while holding son begged for his life
> 
> Business as usual for DUP supporters. Would have been nice if a DUP politician could condemn this. Dont hold your breath though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you hoping to achieve?
Click to expand...


*"What are you hoping to achieve?"*

This:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear. None of the tory manifesto will be implemented. Not one thing. And the remainers in the tory camp, that is most of them, will water down brexit till the point it becomes meaningless.
> You lose girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a terrible manifesto AND a dismal campaign, yet the 'wildly popular" Comrade Corbyn still lost (and didn't even win the popular vote). How did that happen, Tommy. How???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was coming from a long way back. His MPs were not supporting him and he was being pilloried by the press.
> 
> Yet despite that May lost a 20% lead in 3 weeks.
> 
> Its over for the tories. They will limp on for a few weeks with their terrorist friends and the next election will see them dumped.
> 
> Here is a video of your new friends terrorising little catholic schoolgirls. Enjoy !
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Tommy: He* [Comrade Corbyn] *was coming from a long way back.*
> 
> 
> More an excuse than an explanation for why he lost ( the third general election in a row), Tommy.
> Parties have made far more impressive come backs from far fewer seats many times over before.
> Most recently, for example, 2010. The Conservatives had only 210 seats and gained 96 to end up at 306.
> Want to try again?
Click to expand...


Jeremy Corbyn's Labour Party only gained 29 more seats than Ed Milliband did.

Labour 2015 = 232 seats. Labour 2017 = 261 seats.

The Labour Party support is centred in North East England, Greater Manchester, Merseyside, South Yorkshire, West Yorkshire, West Midlands, Welsh Valleys and Greater London, as you can see from the below map.

Everywhere else in England voted Conservative.

Scotland with the exception of Glasgow, is SNP, Conservative and Liberal Democrat.

Wales is a combination of Labour in the far North and far South only, Plaid Cymru and Conservative.


----------



## Toro

It's good to see all that blue on the east coast of Scotland, but ...

Make no mistake about it, this was a disaster for the Tories.  

May has got to go.


----------



## Dr Grump

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear. None of the tory manifesto will be implemented. Not one thing. And the remainers in the tory camp, that is most of them, will water down brexit till the point it becomes meaningless.
> You lose girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a terrible manifesto AND a dismal campaign, yet the 'wildly popular" Comrade Corbyn still lost (and didn't even win the popular vote). How did that happen, Tommy. How???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This below is how Britain voted last Thursday, doesn't look so good for Labour from the below map, it looks like Britain is pretty Conservative voting.
> 
> View attachment 132292
Click to expand...


map means nothing. It is about population. All the blue, like the US, are rural areas. It looks nice and pretty from a conservative point of view, but is meaningless...


----------



## Dr Grump

Lucy Hamilton said:


> [
> 
> The Labour Party support is centred in North East England, Greater Manchester, Merseyside, South Yorkshire, West Yorkshire, West Midlands, Welsh Valleys and Greater London, as you can see from the below map.
> 
> Everywhere else in England voted Conservative.
> 
> Scotland with the exception of Glasgow, is SNP, Conservative and Liberal Democrat.
> 
> Wales is a combination of Labour in the far North and far South only, Plaid Cymru and Conservative.]



Only 29 seats? At the end of the day, the conservatives were supposed to wipe the floor with Labour. They didn't. Le Pen loses, Cons in trouble. The right is starting to see a back lash and the left are leaving their cynicism behind and starting to vote again...


----------



## Tilly

Dr Grump said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> The Labour Party support is centred in North East England, Greater Manchester, Merseyside, South Yorkshire, West Yorkshire, West Midlands, Welsh Valleys and Greater London, as you can see from the below map.
> 
> Everywhere else in England voted Conservative.
> 
> Scotland with the exception of Glasgow, is SNP, Conservative and Liberal Democrat.
> 
> Wales is a combination of Labour in the far North and far South only, Plaid Cymru and Conservative.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 29 seats? At the end of the day, the conservatives were supposed to wipe the floor with Labour. They didn't. Le Pen loses, Cons in trouble. The right is starting to see a back lash and the left are leaving their cynicism behind and starting to vote again...
Click to expand...

The Left in general never stopped voting. It's the young who don't bother. But this time they were out in force and Comrade Corbyn was still nearly 60 seats behind - and they didn't win the popular vote either.

They've lost 3 general elections in a row now and 29 seats really isn't much of a comeback at all - look at previous elections and you'll see what real comebacks look like, you don't even have to go back that far.
FT analysis also showed that areas with more people in poor health tended to vote Conservative this time round, Labour - the alleged Guardian of the NHS did not do so well here, suggesting their hackneyed mantra 'the NHS is safe in our hands' isn't even cutting it anymore.

It only seems like a big deal because Comrade Corbyn is a dick and a terrorist supporter who even his own party say couldn't organise a piss up in a brewery.
What everyone forgot was that he is good on the hustings and absolutely great at bribing young naive voters with free stuff - maybe they don't stop to consider that the magic money tree isn't actually real. 
But, he still lost - and it wasn't even close considering it became largely a two horse race.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> The Labour Party support is centred in North East England, Greater Manchester, Merseyside, South Yorkshire, West Yorkshire, West Midlands, Welsh Valleys and Greater London, as you can see from the below map.
> 
> Everywhere else in England voted Conservative.
> 
> Scotland with the exception of Glasgow, is SNP, Conservative and Liberal Democrat.
> 
> Wales is a combination of Labour in the far North and far South only, Plaid Cymru and Conservative.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 29 seats? At the end of the day, the conservatives were supposed to wipe the floor with Labour. They didn't. Le Pen loses, Cons in trouble. The right is starting to see a back lash and the left are leaving their cynicism behind and starting to vote again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Left in general never stopped voting. It's the young who don't bother. But this time they were out in force and Comrade Corbyn was still nearly 60 seats behind - and they didn't win the popular vote either.
> 
> They've lost 3 general elections in a row now and 29 seats really isn't much of a comeback at all - look at previous elections and you'll see what real comebacks look like, you don't even have to go back that far.
> FT analysis also showed that areas with more people in poor health tended to vote Conservative this time round, Labour - the alleged Guardian of the NHS did not do so well here, suggesting their hackneyed mantra 'the NHS is safe in our hands' isn't even cutting it anymore.
> 
> It only seems like a big deal because Comrade Corbyn is a dick and a terrorist supporter who even his own party say couldn't organise a piss up in a brewery.
> What everyone forgot was that he is good on the hustings and absolutely great at bribing young naive voters with free stuff - maybe they don't stop to consider that the magic money tree isn't actually real.
> But, he still lost - and it wasn't even close considering it became largely a two horse race.
Click to expand...

He stopped grammar schools,dementia taxes,selling off the NHS and a hard brexit. He saved the NHS and will ensure that the tories restore our domestic security.

He is a winner and May is dead meat.


----------



## gtopa1

Dr Grump said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> The Labour Party support is centred in North East England, Greater Manchester, Merseyside, South Yorkshire, West Yorkshire, West Midlands, Welsh Valleys and Greater London, as you can see from the below map.
> 
> Everywhere else in England voted Conservative.
> 
> Scotland with the exception of Glasgow, is SNP, Conservative and Liberal Democrat.
> 
> Wales is a combination of Labour in the far North and far South only, Plaid Cymru and Conservative.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 29 seats? At the end of the day, the conservatives were supposed to wipe the floor with Labour. They didn't. Le Pen loses, Cons in trouble. The right is starting to see a back lash and the left are leaving their cynicism behind and starting to vote again...
Click to expand...


Yes; and Hillary was supposed to win in a landslide. The fact is that the vote tightens as elections get closer. As the election was considered "won" by May i thought of Hillary. NEVER TAKE ANY ELECTION FOR GRANTED!!!

As it is the Government is Conservative. 

Greg


----------



## Mindful

Someone sent this to me.


Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> The Labour Party support is centred in North East England, Greater Manchester, Merseyside, South Yorkshire, West Yorkshire, West Midlands, Welsh Valleys and Greater London, as you can see from the below map.
> 
> Everywhere else in England voted Conservative.
> 
> Scotland with the exception of Glasgow, is SNP, Conservative and Liberal Democrat.
> 
> Wales is a combination of Labour in the far North and far South only, Plaid Cymru and Conservative.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 29 seats? At the end of the day, the conservatives were supposed to wipe the floor with Labour. They didn't. Le Pen loses, Cons in trouble. The right is starting to see a back lash and the left are leaving their cynicism behind and starting to vote again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Left in general never stopped voting. It's the young who don't bother. But this time they were out in force and Comrade Corbyn was still nearly 60 seats behind - and they didn't win the popular vote either.
> 
> They've lost 3 general elections in a row now and 29 seats really isn't much of a comeback at all - look at previous elections and you'll see what real comebacks look like, you don't even have to go back that far.
> FT analysis also showed that areas with more people in poor health tended to vote Conservative this time round, Labour - the alleged Guardian of the NHS did not do so well here, suggesting their hackneyed mantra 'the NHS is safe in our hands' isn't even cutting it anymore.
> 
> It only seems like a big deal because Comrade Corbyn is a dick and a terrorist supporter who even his own party say couldn't organise a piss up in a brewery.
> What everyone forgot was that he is good on the hustings and absolutely great at bribing young naive voters with free stuff - maybe they don't stop to consider that the magic money tree isn't actually real.
> But, he still lost - and it wasn't even close considering it became largely a two horse race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He stopped grammar schools,dementia taxes,selling off the NHS and a hard brexit. He saved the NHS and will ensure that the tories restore our domestic security.
> 
> He is a winner and May is dead meat.
Click to expand...


How can he save  things that haven't happened?


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> The Labour Party support is centred in North East England, Greater Manchester, Merseyside, South Yorkshire, West Yorkshire, West Midlands, Welsh Valleys and Greater London, as you can see from the below map.
> 
> Everywhere else in England voted Conservative.
> 
> Scotland with the exception of Glasgow, is SNP, Conservative and Liberal Democrat.
> 
> Wales is a combination of Labour in the far North and far South only, Plaid Cymru and Conservative.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 29 seats? At the end of the day, the conservatives were supposed to wipe the floor with Labour. They didn't. Le Pen loses, Cons in trouble. The right is starting to see a back lash and the left are leaving their cynicism behind and starting to vote again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes; and Hillary was supposed to win in a landslide. The fact is that the vote tightens as elections get closer. As the election was considered "won" by May i thought of Hillary. NEVER TAKE ANY ELECTION FOR GRANTED!!!
> 
> As it is the Government is Conservative.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Looks like some of Hillary's arrogance has rubbed off on Jeremy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear. None of the tory manifesto will be implemented. Not one thing. And the remainers in the tory camp, that is most of them, will water down brexit till the point it becomes meaningless.
> You lose girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a terrible manifesto AND a dismal campaign, yet the 'wildly popular" Comrade Corbyn still lost (and didn't even win the popular vote). How did that happen, Tommy. How???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was coming from a long way back. His MPs were not supporting him and he was being pilloried by the press.
> 
> Yet despite that May lost a 20% lead in 3 weeks.
> 
> Its over for the tories. They will limp on for a few weeks with their terrorist friends and the next election will see them dumped.
> 
> Here is a video of your new friends terrorising little catholic schoolgirls. Enjoy !
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Tommy: He* [Comrade Corbyn] *was coming from a long way back.*
> 
> 
> More an excuse than an explanation for why he lost ( the third general election in a row), Tommy.
> Parties have made far more impressive come backs from far fewer seats many times over before.
> Most recently, for example, 2010. The Conservatives had only 210 seats and gained 96 to end up at 306.
> Want to try again?
Click to expand...


The Leftists have no perspective about anything.

So let's put this into perspective in relation to previous British General Elections.

The Labour Party with Jeremy Corbyn last Friday gained just 29 seats, this giving them a total of 261 seats.

To put the Labour Party with Jeremy Corbyn's 261 seats into perspective and to illustrate that Jeremy Corbyn is one of the LEAST SUCCESSFUL Labour Party leaders and also to illustrate that Jeremy Corbyn is NOT advancing the Labour Party on ANY level in an Electoral sense, on the contrary even historically disaster results for the Labour Party such as the 1979 Election and the 1951 Election saw Labour leaders who were thrown out of Downing Street James Callaghan (269 seats) and Clement Attlee (295 seats) both perform better than Jeremy Corbyn.

The British General Election of 1979 in which Labour Prime Minister James Callaghan was thrown out.

James Callaghan = 269 seats - Jeremy Corbyn = 261 seats - Callaghan = 8 more seats than Corbyn - LOST.





The British General Election of 1992.

Neil Kinnock = 271 seats - Jeremy Corbyn = 261 seats - Kinnock = 10 more seats than Corbyn - LOST.





The British General Election of 2010.

Gordon Brown = 258 seats - Jeremy Corbyn = 261 seats - Corbyn 3 more seats than Brown - LOST.





The British General Election of 2015.

Ed Miliband = 232 seats - Jeremy Corbyn = 261 seats - Corbyn 29 more seats than Miliband - LOST.





The British General Election of 1970.

Harold Wilson = 288 seats - Jeremy Corbyn = 261 seats - Wilson 27 more seats than Corbyn - LOST.





The British General Election of 1959.

Hugh Gaitskell = 258 seats - Jeremy Corbyn = 261 seats - Corbyn 3 more seats than Gaitskell - LOST.





The British General Election of 1955.

Clement Attlee = 277 seats - Jeremy Corbyn = 261 seats - Attlee 16 more seats than Corbyn - LOST.





The British General Election of 1951 in which Labour Prime Minister Clement Attlee was thrown out.

Clement Attlee = 295 seats - Jeremy Corbyn = 261 seats - Attlee 34 more seats than Corbyn - LOST.


----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> Someone sent this to me.
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> The Labour Party support is centred in North East England, Greater Manchester, Merseyside, South Yorkshire, West Yorkshire, West Midlands, Welsh Valleys and Greater London, as you can see from the below map.
> 
> Everywhere else in England voted Conservative.
> 
> Scotland with the exception of Glasgow, is SNP, Conservative and Liberal Democrat.
> 
> Wales is a combination of Labour in the far North and far South only, Plaid Cymru and Conservative.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 29 seats? At the end of the day, the conservatives were supposed to wipe the floor with Labour. They didn't. Le Pen loses, Cons in trouble. The right is starting to see a back lash and the left are leaving their cynicism behind and starting to vote again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Left in general never stopped voting. It's the young who don't bother. But this time they were out in force and Comrade Corbyn was still nearly 60 seats behind - and they didn't win the popular vote either.
> 
> They've lost 3 general elections in a row now and 29 seats really isn't much of a comeback at all - look at previous elections and you'll see what real comebacks look like, you don't even have to go back that far.
> FT analysis also showed that areas with more people in poor health tended to vote Conservative this time round, Labour - the alleged Guardian of the NHS did not do so well here, suggesting their hackneyed mantra 'the NHS is safe in our hands' isn't even cutting it anymore.
> 
> It only seems like a big deal because Comrade Corbyn is a dick and a terrorist supporter who even his own party say couldn't organise a piss up in a brewery.
> What everyone forgot was that he is good on the hustings and absolutely great at bribing young naive voters with free stuff - maybe they don't stop to consider that the magic money tree isn't actually real.
> But, he still lost - and it wasn't even close considering it became largely a two horse race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He stopped grammar schools,dementia taxes,selling off the NHS and a hard brexit. He saved the NHS and will ensure that the tories restore our domestic security.
> 
> He is a winner and May is dead meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can he save  things that haven't happened?
Click to expand...

Well, selling off the NHS has happened in part, and that process was started by Tory Blair! Good to know Tammy hates Labour policies


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> The Labour Party support is centred in North East England, Greater Manchester, Merseyside, South Yorkshire, West Yorkshire, West Midlands, Welsh Valleys and Greater London, as you can see from the below map.
> 
> Everywhere else in England voted Conservative.
> 
> Scotland with the exception of Glasgow, is SNP, Conservative and Liberal Democrat.
> 
> Wales is a combination of Labour in the far North and far South only, Plaid Cymru and Conservative.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 29 seats? At the end of the day, the conservatives were supposed to wipe the floor with Labour. They didn't. Le Pen loses, Cons in trouble. The right is starting to see a back lash and the left are leaving their cynicism behind and starting to vote again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Left in general never stopped voting. It's the young who don't bother. But this time they were out in force and Comrade Corbyn was still nearly 60 seats behind - and they didn't win the popular vote either.
> 
> They've lost 3 general elections in a row now and 29 seats really isn't much of a comeback at all - look at previous elections and you'll see what real comebacks look like, you don't even have to go back that far.
> FT analysis also showed that areas with more people in poor health tended to vote Conservative this time round, Labour - the alleged Guardian of the NHS did not do so well here, suggesting their hackneyed mantra 'the NHS is safe in our hands' isn't even cutting it anymore.
> 
> It only seems like a big deal because Comrade Corbyn is a dick and a terrorist supporter who even his own party say couldn't organise a piss up in a brewery.
> What everyone forgot was that he is good on the hustings and absolutely great at bribing young naive voters with free stuff - maybe they don't stop to consider that the magic money tree isn't actually real.
> But, he still lost - and it wasn't even close considering it became largely a two horse race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He stopped grammar schools,dementia taxes,selling off the NHS and a hard brexit. He saved the NHS and will ensure that the tories restore our domestic security.
> 
> He is a winner and May is dead meat.
Click to expand...

What's wrong with grammar schools?
Oh yes, commies want to drag down, and keep, everyone at the lowest common denominator as supplied by the commie leftards who have reduced our education system to indoctrination camps instead of places of learning.
Grammar schools have never been needed more than they are now -  and they WILL be back. Viva grammar schools!


----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> The Labour Party support is centred in North East England, Greater Manchester, Merseyside, South Yorkshire, West Yorkshire, West Midlands, Welsh Valleys and Greater London, as you can see from the below map.
> 
> Everywhere else in England voted Conservative.
> 
> Scotland with the exception of Glasgow, is SNP, Conservative and Liberal Democrat.
> 
> Wales is a combination of Labour in the far North and far South only, Plaid Cymru and Conservative.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 29 seats? At the end of the day, the conservatives were supposed to wipe the floor with Labour. They didn't. Le Pen loses, Cons in trouble. The right is starting to see a back lash and the left are leaving their cynicism behind and starting to vote again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes; and Hillary was supposed to win in a landslide. The fact is that the vote tightens as elections get closer. As the election was considered "won" by May i thought of Hillary. NEVER TAKE ANY ELECTION FOR GRANTED!!!
> 
> As it is the Government is Conservative.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like some of Hillary's arrogance has rubbed off on Jeremy.
Click to expand...

He's probably dissapointed that OUR losers aren't yet emulating THEIR losers by burning cars, blocking roads, smashing windows etc.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear. None of the tory manifesto will be implemented. Not one thing. And the remainers in the tory camp, that is most of them, will water down brexit till the point it becomes meaningless.
> You lose girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a terrible manifesto AND a dismal campaign, yet the 'wildly popular" Comrade Corbyn still lost (and didn't even win the popular vote). How did that happen, Tommy. How???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was coming from a long way back. His MPs were not supporting him and he was being pilloried by the press.
> 
> Yet despite that May lost a 20% lead in 3 weeks.
> 
> Its over for the tories. They will limp on for a few weeks with their terrorist friends and the next election will see them dumped.
> 
> Here is a video of your new friends terrorising little catholic schoolgirls. Enjoy !
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Tommy: He* [Comrade Corbyn] *was coming from a long way back.*
> 
> 
> More an excuse than an explanation for why he lost ( the third general election in a row), Tommy.
> Parties have made far more impressive come backs from far fewer seats many times over before.
> Most recently, for example, 2010. The Conservatives had only 210 seats and gained 96 to end up at 306.
> Want to try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Leftists have no perspective about anything.
> 
> So let's put this into perspective in relation to previous British General Elections.
> 
> The Labour Party with Jeremy Corbyn last Friday gained just 29 seats, this giving them a total of 261 seats.
> 
> To put the Labour Party with Jeremy Corbyn's 261 seats into perspective and to illustrate that Jeremy Corbyn is one of the LEAST SUCCESSFUL Labour Party leaders and also to illustrate that Jeremy Corbyn is NOT advancing the Labour Party on ANY level in an Electoral sense, on the contrary even historically disaster results for the Labour Party such as the 1979 Election and the 1951 Election saw Labour leaders who were thrown out of Downing Street James Callaghan (269 seats) and Clement Attlee (295 seats) both perform better than Jeremy Corbyn.
> 
> The British General Election of 1979 in which Labour Prime Minister James Callaghan was thrown out.
> 
> James Callaghan = 269 seats - Jeremy Corbyn = 261 seats - Callaghan = 8 more seats than Corbyn - LOST.
> 
> View attachment 132439
> 
> The British General Election of 1992.
> 
> Neil Kinnock = 271 seats - Jeremy Corbyn = 261 seats - Kinnock = 10 more seats than Corbyn - LOST.
> 
> View attachment 132440
> 
> The British General Election of 2010.
> 
> Gordon Brown = 258 seats - Jeremy Corbyn = 261 seats - Corbyn 3 more seats than Brown - LOST.
> 
> View attachment 132441
> 
> The British General Election of 2015.
> 
> Ed Miliband = 232 seats - Jeremy Corbyn = 261 seats - Corbyn 29 more seats than Miliband - LOST.
> 
> View attachment 132443
> 
> The British General Election of 1970.
> 
> Harold Wilson = 288 seats - Jeremy Corbyn = 261 seats - Wilson 27 more seats than Corbyn - LOST.
> 
> View attachment 132444
> 
> The British General Election of 1959.
> 
> Hugh Gaitskell = 258 seats - Jeremy Corbyn = 261 seats - Corbyn 3 more seats than Gaitskell - LOST.
> 
> View attachment 132446
> 
> The British General Election of 1955.
> 
> Clement Attlee = 277 seats - Jeremy Corbyn = 261 seats - Attlee 16 more seats than Corbyn - LOST.
> 
> View attachment 132447
> 
> The British General Election of 1951 in which Labour Prime Minister Clement Attlee was thrown out.
> 
> Clement Attlee = 295 seats - Jeremy Corbyn = 261 seats - Attlee 34 more seats than Corbyn - LOST.
> 
> View attachment 132448
Click to expand...

Thanks, Lucy. Puts their 29 seats into perspective.
Great to see the black and white pics of our old politicians. Anthony Eden was quite a handsome gentleman


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear. None of the tory manifesto will be implemented. Not one thing. And the remainers in the tory camp, that is most of them, will water down brexit till the point it becomes meaningless.
> You lose girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a terrible manifesto AND a dismal campaign, yet the 'wildly popular" Comrade Corbyn still lost (and didn't even win the popular vote). How did that happen, Tommy. How???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was coming from a long way back. His MPs were not supporting him and he was being pilloried by the press.
> 
> Yet despite that May lost a 20% lead in 3 weeks.
> 
> Its over for the tories. They will limp on for a few weeks with their terrorist friends and the next election will see them dumped.
> 
> Here is a video of your new friends terrorising little catholic schoolgirls. Enjoy !
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Tommy: He* [Comrade Corbyn] *was coming from a long way back.*
> 
> 
> More an excuse than an explanation for why he lost ( the third general election in a row), Tommy.
> Parties have made far more impressive come backs from far fewer seats many times over before.
> Most recently, for example, 2010. The Conservatives had only 210 seats and gained 96 to end up at 306.
> Want to try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Leftists have no perspective about anything.
> 
> So let's put this into perspective in relation to previous British General Elections.
> 
> The Labour Party with Jeremy Corbyn last Friday gained just 29 seats, this giving them a total of 261 seats.
> 
> To put the Labour Party with Jeremy Corbyn's 261 seats into perspective and to illustrate that Jeremy Corbyn is one of the LEAST SUCCESSFUL Labour Party leaders and also to illustrate that Jeremy Corbyn is NOT advancing the Labour Party on ANY level in an Electoral sense, on the contrary even historically disaster results for the Labour Party such as the 1979 Election and the 1951 Election saw Labour leaders who were thrown out of Downing Street James Callaghan (269 seats) and Clement Attlee (295 seats) both perform better than Jeremy Corbyn.
> 
> The British General Election of 1979 in which Labour Prime Minister James Callaghan was thrown out.
> 
> James Callaghan = 269 seats - Jeremy Corbyn = 261 seats - Callaghan = 8 more seats than Corbyn - LOST.
> 
> View attachment 132439
> 
> The British General Election of 1992.
> 
> Neil Kinnock = 271 seats - Jeremy Corbyn = 261 seats - Kinnock = 10 more seats than Corbyn - LOST.
> 
> View attachment 132440
> 
> The British General Election of 2010.
> 
> Gordon Brown = 258 seats - Jeremy Corbyn = 261 seats - Corbyn 3 more seats than Brown - LOST.
> 
> View attachment 132441
> 
> The British General Election of 2015.
> 
> Ed Miliband = 232 seats - Jeremy Corbyn = 261 seats - Corbyn 29 more seats than Miliband - LOST.
> 
> View attachment 132443
> 
> The British General Election of 1970.
> 
> Harold Wilson = 288 seats - Jeremy Corbyn = 261 seats - Wilson 27 more seats than Corbyn - LOST.
> 
> View attachment 132444
> 
> The British General Election of 1959.
> 
> Hugh Gaitskell = 258 seats - Jeremy Corbyn = 261 seats - Corbyn 3 more seats than Gaitskell - LOST.
> 
> View attachment 132446
> 
> The British General Election of 1955.
> 
> Clement Attlee = 277 seats - Jeremy Corbyn = 261 seats - Attlee 16 more seats than Corbyn - LOST.
> 
> View attachment 132447
> 
> The British General Election of 1951 in which Labour Prime Minister Clement Attlee was thrown out.
> 
> Clement Attlee = 295 seats - Jeremy Corbyn = 261 seats - Attlee 34 more seats than Corbyn - LOST.
> 
> View attachment 132448
Click to expand...

Yes Mrs May did so well that she apologised today to her party and is still in talks with the kneecappers with a view to a deal.
We will now have a brexit that retains the free movement of people and the extremists can go and fuck themselves.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> The Labour Party support is centred in North East England, Greater Manchester, Merseyside, South Yorkshire, West Yorkshire, West Midlands, Welsh Valleys and Greater London, as you can see from the below map.
> 
> Everywhere else in England voted Conservative.
> 
> Scotland with the exception of Glasgow, is SNP, Conservative and Liberal Democrat.
> 
> Wales is a combination of Labour in the far North and far South only, Plaid Cymru and Conservative.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 29 seats? At the end of the day, the conservatives were supposed to wipe the floor with Labour. They didn't. Le Pen loses, Cons in trouble. The right is starting to see a back lash and the left are leaving their cynicism behind and starting to vote again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Left in general never stopped voting. It's the young who don't bother. But this time they were out in force and Comrade Corbyn was still nearly 60 seats behind - and they didn't win the popular vote either.
> 
> They've lost 3 general elections in a row now and 29 seats really isn't much of a comeback at all - look at previous elections and you'll see what real comebacks look like, you don't even have to go back that far.
> FT analysis also showed that areas with more people in poor health tended to vote Conservative this time round, Labour - the alleged Guardian of the NHS did not do so well here, suggesting their hackneyed mantra 'the NHS is safe in our hands' isn't even cutting it anymore.
> 
> It only seems like a big deal because Comrade Corbyn is a dick and a terrorist supporter who even his own party say couldn't organise a piss up in a brewery.
> What everyone forgot was that he is good on the hustings and absolutely great at bribing young naive voters with free stuff - maybe they don't stop to consider that the magic money tree isn't actually real.
> But, he still lost - and it wasn't even close considering it became largely a two horse race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He stopped grammar schools,dementia taxes,selling off the NHS and a hard brexit. He saved the NHS and will ensure that the tories restore our domestic security.
> 
> He is a winner and May is dead meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with grammar schools?
> Oh yes, commies want to drag down, and keep, everyone at the lowest common denominator as supplied by the commie leftards who have reduced our education system to indoctrination camps instead of places of learning.
> Grammar schools have never been needed more than they are now -  and they WILL be back. Viva grammar schools!
Click to expand...

Never going to happen,never, ever.


----------



## Toro

Corbyn's a loon.

Old Labour was a fucking disaster for Britain.  And he wants to emulate that.

As Marx said, history repeats itself, first as tragedy, then as farce.


----------



## Toro

But May ran a disastrous campaign. 

I'd be surprised if she was PM a year from now.


----------



## Tilly

Toro said:


> But May ran a disastrous campaign.
> 
> I'd be surprised if she were PM a year from now.


I wouldn't be sorry to see her go, but now is not the time.


----------



## Mindful

Tilly said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> But May ran a disastrous campaign.
> 
> I'd be surprised if she were PM a year from now.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be sorry to see her go, but now is not the time.
Click to expand...


Do you think she should see it through?


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> But May ran a disastrous campaign.
> 
> I'd be surprised if she were PM a year from now.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be sorry to see her go, but now is not the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think she should see it through?
Click to expand...

IDK. I really don't. I guess it depends on how she does from now on, and how Brexit develops. I wish she hadn't replaced her 'advisors' with a remoaner. That doesn't seem like a good move at all.


----------



## Tilly

On the other hand, MAYBE this is a good sign:

*What May REALLY thinks? Is PM's latest hire to EU exit team PROOF she plans HARD Brexit...*
*A HARDLINE Brexiteer has been appointed minister at the Brexit department in a shrewd move by the Prime Minister as she continues her Cabinet reshuffle.*
By KATIE MANSFIELD
PUBLISHED: 16:26, Tue, Jun 13, 2017 | UPDATED: 20:01, Tue, Jun 13, 2017

*Theresa May vows to 'get on with Brexit'*

Steve Baker was seen as a key Brexiteer on the backbenchers and was chair of the European Research Group.

In a signal from the Prime Minister that she does not intend to back down on a hard Brexit, she appointed Mr Baker as parliamentary under-secretary of state at the Department for Exiting the EU.

Since last year's vote to leave the EU, Mr Baker has played an influential role in organising a group of eurosceptics within the Conservative Party opposed to any attempt to water down the terms of Britain's departure from the bloc....


What May REALLY thinks? Is PM's latest hire to EU exit team PROOF she plans HARD Brexit...


----------



## Tilly

An interesting article on the DUP.

*I'm one of the few people who's been allowed an insider look at the DUP – and they're not as bad as you think*
While the DUP remains a definitely Protestant political party it is worth mentioning that both the main Nationalist parties in Northern Ireland are de facto Catholic parties, with the SDLP also staunch in its opposition to abortion


Thomas Hennessey
Tuesday 13 June 2017 09:30
...It is also worth noting that the pragmatism of the DUP was evident in the run up to the 2010 and 2015 General Elections – the DUP did not rule out supporting a minority Labour Government in a hung Parliament.
 But 2017 is different. 

*Currently Jeremy Corbyn, John McDonnell and Diane Abbott are political pariahs, seen by the DUP as being past supporters of the IRA, who tried to bomb and shoot Protestants – including the current leader of the party and her father –* 

into a united Ireland. So this leaves the Conservatives as the only British party they can do business with – for now.

I'm one of the few people who's been allowed an insider look at the DUP – and they're not as bad as you think


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Its over babe. Adults will not let her fuck over the UK.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its over babe. Adults will not let her fuck over the UK.


With whom are you attempting to communicate, tams?


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its over babe. Adults will not let her fuck over the UK.


And adults will not allow the extremist terrorist supporting Commy Corbyn either


----------



## Tilly

Good news:

After meeting the prime minister in Downing Street, Arlene Foster said discussions were "going well" and she hoped for a "successful conclusion".

The BBC understands a final meeting to approve the deal is set for Wednesday.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> The Labour Party support is centred in North East England, Greater Manchester, Merseyside, South Yorkshire, West Yorkshire, West Midlands, Welsh Valleys and Greater London, as you can see from the below map.
> 
> Everywhere else in England voted Conservative.
> 
> Scotland with the exception of Glasgow, is SNP, Conservative and Liberal Democrat.
> 
> Wales is a combination of Labour in the far North and far South only, Plaid Cymru and Conservative.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 29 seats? At the end of the day, the conservatives were supposed to wipe the floor with Labour. They didn't. Le Pen loses, Cons in trouble. The right is starting to see a back lash and the left are leaving their cynicism behind and starting to vote again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Left in general never stopped voting. It's the young who don't bother. But this time they were out in force and Comrade Corbyn was still nearly 60 seats behind - and they didn't win the popular vote either.
> 
> They've lost 3 general elections in a row now and 29 seats really isn't much of a comeback at all - look at previous elections and you'll see what real comebacks look like, you don't even have to go back that far.
> FT analysis also showed that areas with more people in poor health tended to vote Conservative this time round, Labour - the alleged Guardian of the NHS did not do so well here, suggesting their hackneyed mantra 'the NHS is safe in our hands' isn't even cutting it anymore.
> 
> It only seems like a big deal because Comrade Corbyn is a dick and a terrorist supporter who even his own party say couldn't organise a piss up in a brewery.
> What everyone forgot was that he is good on the hustings and absolutely great at bribing young naive voters with free stuff - maybe they don't stop to consider that the magic money tree isn't actually real.
> But, he still lost - and it wasn't even close considering it became largely a two horse race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He stopped grammar schools,dementia taxes,selling off the NHS and a hard brexit. He saved the NHS and will ensure that the tories restore our domestic security.
> 
> He is a winner and May is dead meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with grammar schools?
> Oh yes, commies want to drag down, and keep, everyone at the lowest common denominator as supplied by the commie leftards who have reduced our education system to indoctrination camps instead of places of learning.
> Grammar schools have never been needed more than they are now -  and they WILL be back. Viva grammar schools!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never going to happen,never, ever.
Click to expand...

I hope your prediction here is as accurate as they usually are


----------



## montelatici

If the Conservatives ally with DUP, it's the end of UK Government neutrality with respect to Northern Ireland.  And, it probably will mean a return to direct British rule of NI and a return to the troubles. DUP are certainly happy that the Protestants will be back in control, but the Catholics will resist and probably violently.


----------



## Tilly

montelatici said:


> If the Conservatives ally with DUP, it's the end of UK Government neutrality with respect to Northern Ireland.  And, it probably will mean a return to direct British rule of NI and a return to the troubles. DUP are certainly happy that the Protestants will be back in control, but the Catholics will resist and probably violently.


Yes. This is the biggest problem with this whole situation. But what do you suggest the Conservatives do?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Put


Tilly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Conservatives ally with DUP, it's the end of UK Government neutrality with respect to Northern Ireland.  And, it probably will mean a return to direct British rule of NI and a return to the troubles. DUP are certainly happy that the Protestants will be back in control, but the Catholics will resist and probably violently.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. This is the biggest problem with this whole situation. But what do you suggest the Conservatives do?
Click to expand...

 Put the country first by not inflaming a delicate situation ?


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Put
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Conservatives ally with DUP, it's the end of UK Government neutrality with respect to Northern Ireland.  And, it probably will mean a return to direct British rule of NI and a return to the troubles. DUP are certainly happy that the Protestants will be back in control, but the Catholics will resist and probably violently.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. This is the biggest problem with this whole situation. But what do you suggest the Conservatives do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put the country first by not inflaming a delicate situation ?
Click to expand...

You mean hand it over to your Comrade? Lol
Try again.


----------



## Tilly

*Theresa May to meet Sinn Fein president and other Northern Ireland leaders over DUP deal*
*THERESA May is to meet Sinn Fein president Gerry Adams and other Northern Ireland leaders tomorrow an attempt to allay fears that her deal with unionist MPs could damage the peace process.*
By MACER HALL 
PUBLISHED: 17:36, Wed, Jun 14, 2017 | UPDATED: 18:13, Wed, Jun 14, 2017


Theresa May will meet Gerry Adams tomorrow to discuss the DUP deal
The Prime Minister will hold a series of separate discussions with representatives of the Ulster Unionists, the SDLP and the Alliance Party as well as the Sinn Fein chief at Downing Street this afternoon.

She is determined to address concern that her expected parliamentary deal with the Democratic Unionist Party will not undermine the Government's duty to impartiality in Ulster....

Theresa May to meet Sinn Fein president and other Northern Ireland leaders over DUP deal


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear. None of the tory manifesto will be implemented. Not one thing. And the remainers in the tory camp, that is most of them, will water down brexit till the point it becomes meaningless.
> You lose girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a terrible manifesto AND a dismal campaign, yet the 'wildly popular" Comrade Corbyn still lost (and didn't even win the popular vote). How did that happen, Tommy. How???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was coming from a long way back. His MPs were not supporting him and he was being pilloried by the press.
> 
> Yet despite that May lost a 20% lead in 3 weeks.
> 
> Its over for the tories. They will limp on for a few weeks with their terrorist friends and the next election will see them dumped.
> 
> Here is a video of your new friends terrorising little catholic schoolgirls. Enjoy !
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet Gordon Brown tried to a deal with them!
> The ONLY reason they aren't doing so now is that the DUP don't have enough seats to be of any use to them, considering Labour are nearly 60 SEATS BEHIND. LOL.
> Hypocrisy noted!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet Gordon Brown tried to cut a deal with them!
> The ONLY reason they aren't doing so now is that the DUP don't have enough seats to be of any use to them, considering Labour are nearly 60 SEATS BEHIND. LOL.
> Hypocrisy noted!
Click to expand...


The Conservatives WON the British Election, they just didn't get an overall majority, the Labour Party came SECOND:







Tilly as predicted in this thread days ago, the Communist Labour Party with their Communist friends in the Unions are calling for mass protests and the overthrow of the DEMOCRATICALLY elected British Government.

Hopefully the full-on riot police, with the Counter-Terrorism and Canine Units will be put on the streets and also the Military right behind them on the streets.

Zero Tolerance, Democracy hating Communists need dealing with. 

Leftists all over the world hate Democracy, if the vote doesn't go their way, they demand protests, riots, disruption and anarchy and they demand that they should be allowed to take charge.

*John McDonnell calls for one million protesters to take to the streets in bid to oust Theresa May*

*"John McDonnell has called for a million protesters to take to the streets to try and force another election and oust Theresa May from Downing Street.

The shadow chancellor reportedly told trade union bosses that Labour needed “every union mobilised” and for people to “get out on the streets”.

Left wing groups are believed to be plotting a mass protest in London on July 1 to demand that Mrs May step aside after she failed to win a majority in the House of Commons at the general election.

Mrs May is currently trying to hammer out a deal with the Democratic Unionist Party to prop up her minority government.

But there have been calls for Mrs May to step down and for her to offer Labour the chance to form an administration despite the fact that the Tories won the most seats and the most votes on June 8.  

Mr McDonnell is quoted by the Morning Star newspaper as having urged the Trades Union Congress and other unions to mobilise their members and to march against the Prime Minister."
*
John McDonnell calls for one million protesters to take to the streets in bid to oust Theresa May

The Morning Star is a Communist newspaper, note the Red Star.
*







*
Morning Star (British newspaper) - Wikipedia


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> *Theresa May to meet Sinn Fein president and other Northern Ireland leaders over DUP deal*
> *THERESA May is to meet Sinn Fein president Gerry Adams and other Northern Ireland leaders tomorrow an attempt to allay fears that her deal with unionist MPs could damage the peace process.*
> By MACER HALL
> PUBLISHED: 17:36, Wed, Jun 14, 2017 | UPDATED: 18:13, Wed, Jun 14, 2017
> 
> 
> Theresa May will meet Gerry Adams tomorrow to discuss the DUP deal
> The Prime Minister will hold a series of separate discussions with representatives of the Ulster Unionists, the SDLP and the Alliance Party as well as the Sinn Fein chief at Downing Street this afternoon.
> 
> She is determined to address concern that her expected parliamentary deal with the Democratic Unionist Party will not undermine the Government's duty to impartiality in Ulster....
> 
> Theresa May to meet Sinn Fein president and other Northern Ireland leaders over DUP deal


I take this as progress. Someone is whispering sense into her ear. However when you have her new friends shouting out that " the future is orange" then she has no hope of getting acceptance on this.

Peace in Northern Ireland is more important than propping up this crew.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Theresa May to meet Sinn Fein president and other Northern Ireland leaders over DUP deal*
> *THERESA May is to meet Sinn Fein president Gerry Adams and other Northern Ireland leaders tomorrow an attempt to allay fears that her deal with unionist MPs could damage the peace process.*
> By MACER HALL
> PUBLISHED: 17:36, Wed, Jun 14, 2017 | UPDATED: 18:13, Wed, Jun 14, 2017
> 
> 
> Theresa May will meet Gerry Adams tomorrow to discuss the DUP deal
> The Prime Minister will hold a series of separate discussions with representatives of the Ulster Unionists, the SDLP and the Alliance Party as well as the Sinn Fein chief at Downing Street this afternoon.
> 
> She is determined to address concern that her expected parliamentary deal with the Democratic Unionist Party will not undermine the Government's duty to impartiality in Ulster....
> 
> Theresa May to meet Sinn Fein president and other Northern Ireland leaders over DUP deal
> 
> 
> 
> I take this as progress. Someone is whispering sense into her ear. However when you have her new friends shouting out that " the future is orange" then she has no hope of getting acceptance on this.
> 
> Peace in Northern Ireland is more important than propping up this crew.
Click to expand...

It's a done deal now, so we shall see.


----------



## Mindful

Jeremy Corbyn, the rock star, preaching to the poor and oppressed at Glastonbury. £250 a ticket.

Celebs flying in by helicopter.


----------



## montelatici

The Fascists did not win a majority, so they have to break the neutrality deal of the Goof Friday agreement and band together with the Irish fascists.  Makes sense.


----------

